# Change a Letter to Create a New word



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Change a Letter [or 2] to come up with new word.
Person 1 posts a word, person 2 may pick a letter and change it to another or add a different letter or remove a letter or change 2 letters, to create a new word.

Example
Person 1: Flame
Person 2: Lame
Person 3: Lime
Person 4: Rime
Person 5: Crime

First word:
Lost

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## D/W

List


----------



## Brownskins

Lest


----------



## gdae23

Rest


----------



## Brownskins

Crest


----------



## Andra

Crust


----------



## Brownskins

Crush


----------



## gdae23

Brush


----------



## Brownskins

Brushy


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Bushy


----------



## Tip10

Busty


----------



## loonlover

Lusty


----------



## balaspa

luster


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Buster


----------



## Marguerite

duster


----------



## Brownskins

dustier


----------



## JimC1946

stirred


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tired


----------



## gdae23

wired


----------



## loonlover

fired


----------



## D/W

mired


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Mixed


----------



## leearco

Mixes


----------



## loonlover

nixes


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

fixes


----------



## Harriet Schultz

fires


----------



## JimC1946

serifs


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Frisk


----------



## loonlover

risk


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Rise


----------



## loonlover

Vise


----------



## JimC1946

sieve


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

new


----------



## CAF_Crime

Few


----------



## Harriet Schultz

pets


----------



## loonlover

peas


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

pears


----------



## loonlover

spears


----------



## Brownskins

spars


----------



## Harriet Schultz

spark


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

park


----------



## geoffthomas

past


----------



## nicuknitter

last


----------



## balaspa

fast


----------



## That Weird Guy....

fist


----------



## loonlover

Fest


----------



## JimC1946

feast


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Least


----------



## loonlover

yeast


----------



## Tip10

beast


----------



## Brownskins

breast


----------



## morantis

nixes


----------



## kindleworm

broast


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Roast


----------



## Harriet Schultz

store

Note: I thought we were only supposed to change one letter, not add letters...yes?

Harriet


----------



## Tip10

storm



Harriet Schultz said:


> Note: I thought we were only supposed to change one letter, not add letters...yes?


No... From the original
Change a Letter to come up with new word.
Person 1 posts a word, person 2 may pick a letter and change it to another or add a different letter or remove a letter or change 2 letters, to create a new word.


----------



## Brownskins

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Roast


toast



Tip10 said:


> storm


storms


----------



## JimC1946

stormy


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

store


----------



## gdae23

story


----------



## loonlover

stark


----------



## Brownskins

stack


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

attack


----------



## Brownskins

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Change a Letter to come up with new word.
> Person 1 posts a word, person 2 may
> 
> add a letter
> pick a letter and change it to another
> remove a letter
> change 2 letters
> , to create a new word.


The last option creates more options. Following the latest word change from the game originator (stack to attack - thus removed one letter and added 2 letters)...

attract


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

retract


----------



## geoffthomas

extract


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Extras


----------



## Harriet Schultz

satire


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Satyr


----------



## loonlover

starry


----------



## JimC1946

raster


----------



## Harriet Schultz

taster


----------



## loonlover

faster


----------



## Harriet Schultz

treats


----------



## JimC1946

street


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sweet


----------



## geoffthomas

sweep


----------



## loonlover

swept


----------



## Joseph_Evans

slept


----------



## loonlover

petal


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

metal


----------



## Harriet Schultz

tales


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Takes


----------



## loonlover

skeet


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sheep


----------



## hamerfan

peeps


----------



## loonlover

peps


----------



## nicuknitter

pepsi


----------



## loonlover

sipper


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Zipper


----------



## JimC1946

kipper


----------



## purplesmurf

hepper


----------



## Lynn McNamee

hopper


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

popper


----------



## Harriet Schultz

pepper


----------



## loonlover

peeper


----------



## RichardDR

keeper


----------



## Audrey Finch

deeper


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

beeper


----------



## Iris

beeped


----------



## JimC1946

deepen


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

steepen


----------



## JimC1946

steeper


----------



## loonlover

stepper


----------



## balaspa

stopper


----------



## Harriet Schultz

shopper (of course that's the word I'd think of)


----------



## loonlover

shoppe


----------



## balaspa

shopped


----------



## loonlover

hopped


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Topped


----------



## JimC1946

potted


----------



## crebel

potter


----------



## loonlover

putter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

butter


----------



## Vet

cutter


----------



## Harriet Schultz

mutter


----------



## ireadbooks

Matter

Sent from my awesome Fire


----------



## JimC1946

Batter


----------



## Lisa Grace

taster


----------



## loonlover

ratter


----------



## JeanneM

tartar


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

JeanneM said:


> tartar


Will be skipping this 1 since it wasn't a letter change from the previous.

Batter


----------



## JeanneM

I changed an e to an a.  I guess I don't understand how to play then.  Trotting off now to find something else to do.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

JeanneM said:


> I changed an e to an a. I guess I don't understand how to play then. Trotting off now to find something else to do.


Wait you did change an e to an a...
And you are still using the same base letters except for the e changed to an a.
Maybe you were right. My bad on hindsight.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Assuming that "batter" was the last entry although that last post was confusing.

batten


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> Assuming that "batter" was the last entry although that last post was confusing.
> 
> batten


Basically she changed a letter, which was right.
But the order of the letters were different.
It's like mite changed to tame. The 'i' is changed to 'a', the other letters used are the same, but the order is different.

boat


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

cats


----------



## yogini2

rats


----------



## Marguerite

rates


----------



## woulfe

lease


----------



## JimC1946

stare


----------



## loonlover

stars


----------



## loonlover

stark


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

spark


----------



## JimC1946

parks


----------



## Harriet Schultz

frank


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

crank


----------



## woulfe

near


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

bear


----------



## loonlover

heat


----------



## balaspa

heart


----------



## JimC1946

sheer


----------



## Harriet Schultz

steer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tear


----------



## loonlover

tart


----------



## JimC1946

start


----------



## loonlover

artist


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

stair


----------



## loonlover

trait


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

wait


----------



## RichardDR

gait


----------



## loonlover

bait


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rail


----------



## loonlover

liars


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

player


----------



## loonlover

layer


----------



## JimC1946

really


----------



## Harriet Schultz

fealty (very Medieval, I know)


----------



## loonlover

tasty


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

nasty


----------



## loonlover

pasty


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

parts


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

straps


----------



## loonlover

spars


----------



## lucasfernan

Pears


----------



## JimC1946

parse


----------



## loonlover

peeks


----------



## loonlover

packs


----------



## lucasfernan

tacks


----------



## loonlover

ticks


----------



## lucasfernan

licks


----------



## loonlover

flicks


----------



## lucasfernan

flocks


----------



## loonlover

locks


----------



## lucasfernan

Blocks


----------



## JimC1946

clocks


----------



## loonlover

clacks


----------



## lucasfernan

Slacks


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

sacks


----------



## loonlover

socks


----------



## JimC1946

rocks


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dock


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

dunks


----------



## loonlover

dukes


----------



## lucasfernan

Nukes


----------



## loonlover

skunk


----------



## lucasfernan

Spunk


----------



## loonlover

punk


----------



## lucasfernan

Bunk


----------



## loonlover

junk


----------



## lucasfernan

June


----------



## loonlover

dune


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dine


----------



## loonlover

done


----------



## lucasfernan

Dove


----------



## Meb Bryant

Cove


----------



## lucasfernan

Cone


----------



## loonlover

scone


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

score


----------



## loonlover

scorer


----------



## brooksjones

braces


----------



## loonlover

scare


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

care


----------



## JimC1946

card


----------



## loonlover

bard


----------



## nicuknitter

bare


----------



## Harriet Schultz

rate


----------



## loonlover

crate


----------



## derek alvah

grate


----------



## loonlover

gyrate


----------



## Harriet Schultz

tyrant


----------



## loonlover

nutty


----------



## Harriet Schultz

putty


----------



## lucasfernan

play dough


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Butty [I skipped play dough which is out of sequence]


----------



## lucasfernan

(My apologies, I was thinking word associations )

Busty


----------



## loonlover

bushy


----------



## lucasfernan

Pushy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Fussy


----------



## lucasfernan

Pussy


----------



## loonlover

spuds


----------



## lucasfernan

Suds


----------



## geoffthomas

Duds


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

buds


----------



## lucasfernan

Buns


----------



## geoffthomas

Burns


----------



## lucasfernan

Urns


----------



## loonlover

turns


----------



## geoffthomas

spurn


----------



## lucasfernan

Spurt


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sports


----------



## lucasfernan

Sorts


----------



## loonlover

trots


----------



## lucasfernan

Tots.


----------



## loonlover

stop


----------



## lucasfernan

Top..


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

drop


----------



## loonlover

crop


----------



## lucasfernan

Plops


----------



## lucasfernan

Elope


----------



## lucasfernan

Heels


----------



## loonlover

sleep


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

creep


----------



## balaspa

crept


----------



## geoffthomas

crypt


----------



## loonlover

pretty


----------



## loonlover

jetty


----------



## lucasfernan

pets


----------



## geoffthomas

steep


----------



## MGalloway

pesto


----------



## geoffthomas

spoon


----------



## geoffthomas

noose


----------



## loonlover

sooner


----------



## MGalloway

onerous


----------



## loonlover

rousing


----------



## MGalloway

surging


----------



## loonlover

ginger


----------



## Harriet Schultz

raging


----------



## lucasfernan

Paging


----------



## geoffthomas

gaming


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

blaming


----------



## loonlover

gambling


----------



## loonlover

bumbling


----------



## loonlover

bobbing


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

boring


----------



## loonlover

syringe


----------



## MGalloway

synergy


----------



## loonlover

green


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Screen


----------



## loonlover

sneer


----------



## loonlover

reset


----------



## JimC1946

steer


----------



## Todd Young

steed


----------



## loonlover

detest


----------



## geoffthomas

detente


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dented


----------



## loonlover

taunted


----------



## Darren Perman Author

haunted


----------



## loonlover

shunted


----------



## loonlover

tuned


----------



## MGalloway

tunnel


----------



## loonlover

lenten


----------



## geoffthomas

canteen


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

nineteen


----------



## loonlover

intend


----------



## lucasfernan

Intends


----------



## loonlover

indent


----------



## lucasfernan

Intent


----------



## geoffthomas

content


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

context


----------



## loonlover

consent


----------



## loonlover

tenons


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

notes


----------



## geoffthomas

stony


----------



## M.V. Kallai

tiny


----------



## loonlover

piny


----------



## geoffthomas

ping


----------



## loonlover

pong


----------



## loonlover

going


----------



## Justyn

being


----------



## lucasfernan

Bing


----------



## lucasfernan

Sing


----------



## loonlover

singe


----------



## lucasfernan

Tinge


----------



## geoffthomas

tingle


----------



## Darren Perman Author

mingle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

single


----------



## lucasfernan

Singles


----------



## geoffthomas

shingles


----------



## loonlover

hinges


----------



## loonlover

blinds


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cling


----------



## loonlover

glance


----------



## Harriet Schultz

eagles


----------



## Vet

beagle


----------



## loonlover

glutea


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

gluten


----------



## Darren Perman Author

gluey


----------



## JimC1946

luge


----------



## Vet

Hugh


----------



## loonlover

hugs


----------



## Vet

bugs


----------



## loonlover

buggy


----------



## Vet

baggy


----------



## loonlover

gaga


----------



## geoffthomas

gang


----------



## loonlover

band


----------



## Harriet Schultz

bard


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Crab


----------



## Vet

grab


----------



## loonlover

barge


----------



## Vet

large


----------



## loonlover

grange


----------



## lucasfernan

Range


----------



## geoffthomas

ranger


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

stranger


----------



## lucasfernan

Strangers


----------



## geoffthomas

Stranglers


----------



## lucasfernan

Strangler


----------



## loonlover

wrangler


----------



## lucasfernan

Rangler


----------



## loonlover

angler


----------



## lucasfernan

Anger


----------



## geoffthomas

angry


----------



## loonlover

grainy


----------



## JimC1946

brainy


----------



## Harriet Schultz

brawny


----------



## loonlover

frown


----------



## lucasfernan

Grown


----------



## geoffthomas

growl


----------



## Vet

prowl


----------



## loonlover

lower


----------



## geoffthomas

flower


----------



## lucasfernan

Blower


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

slower


----------



## lucasfernan

Shower


----------



## geoffthomas

sheer


----------



## loonlover

heels


----------



## Starfire

sleep


----------



## Vet

bleep


----------



## loonlover

pebble


----------



## geoffthomas

bubble


----------



## lucasfernan

Babbles


----------



## geoffthomas

babies


----------



## lucasfernan

Rabies


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rabits


----------



## Starfire

strain


----------



## geoffthomas

brain


----------



## Harriet Schultz

brand


----------



## lucasfernan

Band


----------



## Vet

bard


----------



## geoffthomas

beard


----------



## Vet

heard


----------



## loonlover

reared


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

feared


----------



## loonlover

flared


----------



## loonlover

riffle


----------



## Vet

riipple


----------



## Starfire

repel


----------



## Vet

leper


----------



## loonlover

peeler


----------



## Vet

feeler


----------



## lucasfernan

Feelers


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Wheelers


----------



## lucasfernan

Wheeler


----------



## loonlover

reveal


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

revel


----------



## loonlover

level


----------



## lucasfernan

Bevel


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

devil


----------



## lucasfernan

devils


----------



## loonlover

sliver


----------



## lucasfernan

Silver


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Liver


----------



## Starfire

rival


----------



## loonlover

arrival


----------



## lucasfernan

arrivals


----------



## geoffthomas

slavish


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Lavish


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Radish


----------



## loonlover

guards


----------



## geoffthomas

grubs


----------



## loonlover

shrub


----------



## Harriet Schultz

crush


----------



## geoffthomas

brutish


----------



## Starfire

rubbish


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

publish


----------



## loonlover

public


----------



## Starfire

pluck


----------



## loonlover

lucky


----------



## Vet

sucky


----------



## loonlover

yucky


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

buck


----------



## loonlover

scrub


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

grubs


----------



## loonlover

brush


----------



## geoffthomas

sore


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

more


----------



## geoffthomas

read


----------



## Starfire

radio


----------



## loonlover

radial


----------



## geoffthomas

daily


----------



## loonlover

diary


----------



## Starfire

yard


----------



## loonlover

awry


----------



## Starfire

yard


----------



## loonlover

draw


----------



## Lynn McNamee

warn


----------



## geoffthomas

rain


----------



## Harriet Schultz

irony


----------



## geoffthomas

pony


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Bony


----------



## Starfire

bonny


----------



## geoffthomas

bunny


----------



## loonlover

nubby


----------



## Starfire

blab


----------



## loonlover

babble


----------



## Vet

scrabble


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rabble


----------



## geoffthomas

ramble


----------



## Starfire

rumble


----------



## loonlover

bumble


----------



## geoffthomas

bump


----------



## loonlover

bumper


----------



## loonlover

jumper


----------



## Starfire

rumple


----------



## loonlover

plumper


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

limper


----------



## geoffthomas

premier


----------



## loonlover

premium


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

fermium


----------



## geoffthomas

fear


----------



## loonlover

reef


----------



## Vet

beef


----------



## loonlover

free


----------



## geoffthomas

freeze


----------



## loonlover

frieze


----------



## Brownskins

frozen


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dozen


----------



## geoffthomas

need


----------



## loonlover

dean


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

read


----------



## Brownskins

thread


----------



## geoffthomas

dearth


----------



## Brownskins

hearted


----------



## loonlover

hearten


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

loonlover said:


> hearten


[skipped the poster who changed more than 2 letters and followed from here. Thanks}

heart


----------



## geoffthomas

threat


----------



## JimC1946

hatter


----------



## Vet

harder


----------



## geoffthomas

dreary


----------



## Vet

deary


----------



## loonlover

tread


----------



## geoffthomas

trend


----------



## loonlover

rend


----------



## loonlover

tend


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

bend


----------



## Starfire

binder


----------



## derek alvah

fender


----------



## loonlover

defend


----------



## geoffthomas

defense


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

fenced


----------



## Vet

fencer


----------



## geoffthomas

french


----------



## loonlover

trench


----------



## Vet

wrench


----------



## geoffthomas

wench


----------



## loonlover

chew


----------



## geoffthomas

cow


----------



## loonlover

scowl


----------



## geoffthomas

scroll


----------



## loonlover

creels


----------



## loonlover

please


----------



## geoffthomas

pulse


----------



## loonlover

pulsar


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

plus


----------



## loonlover

slip


----------



## geoffthomas

split


----------



## loonlover

spill


----------



## JimC1946

spoil


----------



## loonlover

lops


----------



## geoffthomas

soap


----------



## loonlover

pass


----------



## loonlover

assess


----------



## geoffthomas

session


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

passion


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Fashion


----------



## Starfire

affront


----------



## loonlover

frontal


----------



## geoffthomas

float


----------



## loonlover

flat


----------



## loonlover

fleet


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

sleet


----------



## JimC1946

tales


----------



## loonlover

seat


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

beat


----------



## geoffthomas

table


----------



## loonlover

tablet


----------



## loonlover

libel


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bell


----------



## loonlover

cell


----------



## JimC1946

dell


----------



## loonlover

dull


----------



## 74Cuda

Dill


----------



## Starfire

tail


----------



## 74Cuda

Mail


----------



## loonlover

mall


----------



## loonlover

melee


----------



## geoffthomas

melon


----------



## loonlover

name


----------



## 74Cuda

mane


----------



## loonlover

bane


----------



## 74Cuda

bare


----------



## 74Cuda

boars


----------



## geoffthomas

boats


----------



## 74Cuda

brats


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rats


----------



## 74Cuda

Mats


----------



## 74Cuda

Mess


----------



## geoffthomas

same


----------



## 74Cuda

Mesa


----------



## loonlover

seams


----------



## 74Cuda

Means


----------



## loonlover

sneak


----------



## 74Cuda

snake


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sake


----------



## 74Cuda

Takes


----------



## geoffthomas

steaks


----------



## 74Cuda

steams


----------



## loonlover

smears


----------



## 74Cuda

Shears


----------



## geoffthomas

shades


----------



## 74Cuda

Shares


----------



## 74Cuda

States


----------



## loonlover

estate


----------



## 74Cuda

Tease


----------



## loonlover

haste


----------



## 74Cuda

waste


----------



## loonlover

swat


----------



## 74Cuda

sweat


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sweet


----------



## geoffthomas

tweed


----------



## loonlover

dewy


----------



## valleycat1

windy


----------



## 74Cuda

Winds


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

twins


----------



## 74Cuda

Twits


----------



## loonlover

witty


----------



## 74Cuda

Bite


----------



## loonlover

tied


----------



## geoffthomas

diet


----------



## loonlover

desist


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

insist


----------



## loonlover

sitter


----------



## 74Cuda

Sifter


----------



## JimC1946

filter


----------



## 74Cuda

lifter


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

litter


----------



## pamstucky

bitter


----------



## Caddy

ribbit


----------



## loonlover

rabbit


----------



## 74Cuda

Rabbi


----------



## loonlover

briar


----------



## 74Cuda

brain


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

drain


----------



## 74Cuda

grain


----------



## loonlover

range


----------



## 74Cuda

anger


----------



## loonlover

green


----------



## derek alvah

greed


----------



## 74Cuda

Breed


----------



## loonlover

bread


----------



## Harriet Schultz

dread


----------



## 74Cuda

dared


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dear


----------



## 74Cuda

Reed


----------



## loonlover

rude


----------



## VickiT

nude


----------



## geoffthomas

dine


----------



## 74Cuda

Dime


----------



## loonlover

medic


----------



## 74Cuda

diced


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

divide


----------



## geoffthomas

video


----------



## 74Cuda

devil


----------



## pamstucky

livid


----------



## geoffthomas

dial


----------



## pamstucky

plaid


----------



## loonlover

placid


----------



## Audrey Finch

placed


----------



## 74Cuda

Placed


----------



## loonlover

decal


----------



## 74Cuda

pedal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

medal


----------



## 74Cuda

lamed


----------



## loonlover

armed


----------



## Natasha Holme

harmed


----------



## 74Cuda

Charmed


----------



## loonlover

arched


----------



## pamstucky

reached


----------



## 74Cuda

Reacted


----------



## loonlover

redact


----------



## pamstucky

tread


----------



## 74Cuda

dread


----------



## loonlover

adhere


----------



## loonlover

wheel


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

heel


----------



## 74Cuda

Heal


----------



## JimC1946

peat


----------



## loonlover

petal


----------



## 74Cuda

Space


----------



## geoffthomas

species


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Spices


----------



## Tony Richards

Spikes.


----------



## loonlover

skies


----------



## Starfire

kissed


----------



## Lynn McNamee

hissed


----------



## geoffthomas

missed


----------



## loonlover

sides


----------



## JimC1946

rides


----------



## geoffthomas

design


----------



## 74Cuda

Signed


----------



## geoffthomas

signet


----------



## 74Cuda

Ensign


----------



## VickiT

Guisen


----------



## loonlover

guile


----------



## 74Cuda

Guild


----------



## JimC1946

guilt


----------



## loonlover

quilt


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

quiet


----------



## loonlover

quite


----------



## 74Cuda

Quill


----------



## loonlover

lull


----------



## 74Cuda

pull


----------



## loonlover

lump


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

plump


----------



## JimC1946

plume


----------



## 74Cuda

plumb


----------



## loonlover

bump


----------



## 74Cuda

Puma


----------



## geoffthomas

paul


----------



## 74Cuda

Maul


----------



## loonlover

llama


----------



## Vet

mama


----------



## loonlover

mammal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

manual


----------



## JimC1946

annul


----------



## loonlover

alumni


----------



## geoffthomas

aluminum


----------



## loonlover

minimal


----------



## VickiT

animals


----------



## geoffthomas

anime


----------



## loonlover

mine


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

miner


----------



## 74Cuda

Miser


----------



## geoffthomas

smile


----------



## loonlover

simile


----------



## Vet

similar


----------



## 74Cuda

Mints


----------



## JimC1946

tints


----------



## loonlover

taints


----------



## geoffthomas

saint


----------



## 74Cuda

stain


----------



## loonlover

attain


----------



## 74Cuda

titan


----------



## loonlover

anti


----------



## 74Cuda

ain't.


----------



## loonlover

tint


----------



## 74Cuda

knit


----------



## Lynn McNamee

rite


----------



## loonlover

write


----------



## JimC1946

twine


----------



## 74Cuda

twins


----------



## Tony Richards

thins


----------



## geoffthomas

thing


----------



## CFerreiro-Esteban

thong


----------



## loonlover

throne


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

prone


----------



## JimC1946

prong


----------



## 74Cuda

Wrong


----------



## 74Cuda

Grown


----------



## derek alvah

frown


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

flown


----------



## loonlover

clown


----------



## JimC1946

crown


----------



## 74Cuda

brown


----------



## geoffthomas

drown


----------



## loonlover

rowan


----------



## 74Cuda

Marrow


----------



## loonlover

warren


----------



## 74Cuda

Warden


----------



## loonlover

garden


----------



## 74Cuda

Regard


----------



## loonlover

grade


----------



## JimC1946

glides


----------



## kindleworm

slider


----------



## 74Cuda

glider


----------



## JimC1946

girder


----------



## loonlover

girdle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

girle


----------



## geoffthomas

regal


----------



## JimC1946

regale


----------



## 74Cuda

resale


----------



## loonlover

lease


----------



## geoffthomas

cellar


----------



## 74Cuda

Recall


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

caller


----------



## JimC1946

called


----------



## loonlover

decal


----------



## geoffthomas

clad


----------



## loonlover

cable


----------



## JimC1946

bleak


----------



## 74Cuda

Break


----------



## JimC1946

wreak


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

weak


----------



## geoffthomas

tweak


----------



## JimC1946

takes


----------



## loonlover

sachet


----------



## geoffthomas

peaches


----------



## loonlover

poaches


----------



## ireadbooks

Coaches

Sent from my awesome Fire


----------



## 74Cuda

Roaches


----------



## loonlover

chores


----------



## geoffthomas

shore


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

resort


----------



## R. M. Reed

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> resort


This is an anagram...is that allowed?

Anyway: retort


----------



## JimC1946

rotten


----------



## loonlover

totter


----------



## geoffthomas

totem


----------



## loonlover

motto


----------



## JimC1946

moot


----------



## loonlover

soot


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

root


----------



## 74Cuda

loot


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

lost


----------



## geoffthomas

stole


----------



## crebel

cloth


----------



## 74Cuda

Sloth


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

slot


----------



## loonlover

lost


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

most


----------



## geoffthomas

stone


----------



## JimC1946

atone


----------



## 74Cuda

neat


----------



## geoffthomas

beat


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

feat


----------



## loonlover

father


----------



## William Woodall

Feather


----------



## geoffthomas

weather


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Leather


----------



## loonlover

theater


----------



## 31842

heater


----------



## 74Cuda

Rather


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tither


----------



## 74Cuda

Hither


----------



## loonlover

three


----------



## geoffthomas

there


----------



## loonlover

these


----------



## JimC1946

seethe


----------



## kindleworm

sheet


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

feet


----------



## loonlover

free


----------



## kindleworm

fire


----------



## loonlover

hire


----------



## geoffthomas

shire


----------



## loonlover

sheer


----------



## derek alvah

shear


----------



## loonlover

hearse


----------



## geoffthomas

heard


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

heart


----------



## loonlover

hearth


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

health


----------



## loonlover

sheath


----------



## loonlover

sheet


----------



## 31842

these


----------



## JimC1946

seethe


----------



## Starfire

soothe


----------



## loonlover

shoot


----------



## JimC1946

shoat


----------



## loonlover

coats


----------



## geoffthomas

scotch


----------



## loonlover

sketch


----------



## Lynn McNamee

stock




Note: I am very confused by the last two entries. 

For "coats" to "scotch," more than one letter has changed. Actually, a letter has also been added.

For "scotch" to "sketch," both the C & the O had to be changed to K & E.

So, to get us back to 5 letters, I took "coats" and changed the A to a K, to make "stock."


----------



## loonlover

block


----------



## JimC1946

flock


----------



## geoffthomas

cloak


----------



## loonlover

crock


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rock


----------



## VickiT

rocky


----------



## geoffthomas

rocket


----------



## shellilea

picket


----------



## loonlover

pocket


----------



## geoffthomas

locket


----------



## JimC1946

clothe


----------



## ladyknight33

Cloths


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas

sloth


----------



## ladyknight33

Slots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74Cuda

blots


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

boots


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

roots


----------



## loonlover

stool


----------



## JimC1946

stole


----------



## loonlover

lost


----------



## JimC1946

cost


----------



## maritafowler

coast


----------



## loonlover

boast


----------



## geoffthomas

boat


----------



## Harriet Schultz

boar


----------



## loonlover

bore


----------



## JimC1946

ogre


----------



## ladyknight33

grope


----------



## Susan Alison

grape


----------



## loonlover

page


----------



## geoffthomas

gear


----------



## JimC1946

grab


----------



## loonlover

barge


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Large


----------



## William Woodall

purge


----------



## geoffthomas

purple


----------



## loonlover

rumble


----------



## JimC1946

ramble


----------



## 74Cuda

Bramble


----------



## geoffthomas

bumble


----------



## 74Cuda

humble


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bubble


----------



## 74Cuda

Hubble


----------



## loonlover

rubber


----------



## 74Cuda

rubbed


----------



## 31842

bribed


----------



## JimC1946

bridle


----------



## geoffthomas

bridal


----------



## 74Cuda

dialer


----------



## 31842

74Cuda said:


> dialer


Well played!

Dealer


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

sealer


----------



## loonlover

lease


----------



## kindleworm

please


----------



## loonlover

release


----------



## 74Cuda

peelers


----------



## JimC1946

lepers


----------



## loonlover

pearls


----------



## 74Cuda

repeals


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

peals


----------



## Starfire

supple


----------



## 74Cuda

Peruse


----------



## JimC1946

super


----------



## 74Cuda

Superb


----------



## 74Cuda

Suburu


----------



## kindleworm

Brutus


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

robust


----------



## 74Cuda

strobe


----------



## 74Cuda

Bores


----------



## loonlover

boors


----------



## 74Cuda

Orbits


----------



## Starfire

bitters


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

sitter


----------



## 74Cuda

Trite


----------



## loonlover

title


----------



## 74Cuda

little


----------



## kindleworm

tilted


----------



## JimC1946

lifted


----------



## 31842

fitted


----------



## 74Cuda

titled


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

silted


----------



## 74Cuda

Listed


----------



## William Woodall

busted


----------



## 74Cuda

Rusted


----------



## kindleworm

trusted


----------



## JimC1946

trustee


----------



## 74Cuda

entrust


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

student


----------



## loonlover

upends


----------



## JimC1946

spends


----------



## kindleworm

speeds


----------



## 74Cuda

Seeds


----------



## 31842

Steeds


----------



## JimC1946

desert


----------



## loonlover

dessert


----------



## 74Cuda

dressed


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Dresser


----------



## kindleworm

Pressed


----------



## 74Cuda

stressed


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

stress


----------



## kindleworm

tresses


----------



## loonlover

setters


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Letters


----------



## JimC1946

fetters


----------



## 74Cuda

Setters


----------



## tomato88

Cobbie said:


> renters


tenters


----------



## loonlover

interest


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

resting


----------



## JimC1946

stingers


----------



## geoffthomas

fingers


----------



## 74Cuda

Singers


----------



## JimC1946

digress


----------



## loonlover

dressing


----------



## 74Cuda

desiring


----------



## kindleworm

grinds


----------



## 74Cuda

ringed


----------



## geoffthomas

ridged


----------



## 74Cuda

dredge


----------



## kindleworm

greedy


----------



## 74Cuda

Degree


----------



## JimC1946

geared


----------



## loonlover

feared


----------



## kindleworm

flared


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cleared


----------



## 74Cuda

Earned


----------



## loonlover

darned


----------



## JimC1946

damned


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

fined


----------



## derek alvah

dined


----------



## kindleworm

ended


----------



## 74Cuda

Dented


----------



## loonlover

rented


----------



## JimC1946

tenders


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

benders


----------



## loonlover

blenders


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

slender


----------



## loonlover

lender


----------



## Tony Richards

fender


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tender


----------



## geoffthomas

dented


----------



## 74Cuda

Tended


----------



## 31842

tented


----------



## loonlover

detente


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

attend


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Detain  (I think, if I'm playing the game correctly?  Drop the t and add an i?)


----------



## loonlover

entail


----------



## geoffthomas

retail


----------



## loonlover

trail


----------



## kindleworm

trials


----------



## loonlover

stairs


----------



## Tony Richards

stains


----------



## geoffthomas

trains


----------



## JimC1946

strains


----------



## loonlover

strings


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

springs


----------



## kindleworm

singers


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ringers


----------



## 31842

grinders


----------



## JimC1946

regrind


----------



## geoffthomas

grounder


----------



## loonlover

rebound


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bounder


----------



## 74Cuda

bouncer


----------



## Harriet Schultz

counter


----------



## JimC1946

contour


----------



## 74Cuda

Trounce


----------



## brooksjones

Uncrate


----------



## loonlover

create


----------



## JimC1946

crater


----------



## geoffthomas

critter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bitter


----------



## loonlover

twister


----------



## JimC1946

twisted


----------



## Harriet Schultz

steeds


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tested


----------



## loonlover

steed


----------



## JimC1946

steer


----------



## loonlover

treed


----------



## kindleworm

trees


----------



## loonlover

desert


----------



## JimC1946

treads


----------



## William Woodall

breads


----------



## kindleworm

breeds


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

greeds


----------



## loonlover

diverge


----------



## 74Cuda

grieved


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

relieved


----------



## geoffthomas

deliver


----------



## 74Cuda

Rivaled


----------



## 31842

reviled


----------



## 74Cuda

Relived


----------



## loonlover

deviled


----------



## 74Cuda

defiled


----------



## kindleworm

fiddle


----------



## SkyMama

middle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Riddle


----------



## SkyMama

piddle


----------



## JimC1946

paddle


----------



## brooksjones

puddle


----------



## 74Cuda

Cuddle


----------



## loonlover

coddle


----------



## SkyMama

poodle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Noodle


----------



## geoffthomas

lemon


----------



## JimC1946

melons


----------



## loonlover

moles


----------



## 74Cuda

solemn


----------



## SkyMama

salmon


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Monday


----------



## loonlover

dolman


----------



## 74Cuda

random


----------



## kindleworm

domain


----------



## 74Cuda

maiden


----------



## brooksjones

dread


----------



## loonlover

made


----------



## kindleworm

make


----------



## JimC1946

mare


----------



## kindleworm

fare


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rare


----------



## geoffthomas

wear


----------



## brooksjones

tear


----------



## kindleworm

stare


----------



## geoffthomas

stair


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

strait


----------



## brooksjones

treats


----------



## geoffthomas

threats


----------



## loonlover

threads


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

treads


----------



## JimC1946

assert


----------



## geoffthomas

dessert


----------



## loonlover

depress


----------



## 74Cuda

Deserts


----------



## loonlover

streets


----------



## JimC1946

steers


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sprees


----------



## NancyHerkness

press


----------



## geoffthomas

impress


----------



## John H. Carroll

depress


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

repress


----------



## geoffthomas

redress


----------



## JimC1946

dressers


----------



## 74Cuda

Shredders


----------



## geoffthomas

shredded


----------



## loonlover

herded


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bearded


----------



## loonlover

debride


----------



## NancyHerkness

deride


----------



## kindleworm

bidder


----------



## loonlover

bride


----------



## geoffthomas

brie


----------



## JimC1946

bribe


----------



## loonlover

scribe


----------



## geoffthomas

scribble


----------



## brooksjones

scrabble


----------



## loonlover

scramble


----------



## geoffthomas

ramble


----------



## JimC1946

blare


----------



## NancyHerkness

flare


----------



## geoffthomas

fear


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tear


----------



## loonlover

trace


----------



## geoffthomas

crater


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

create


----------



## JimC1946

crated


----------



## geoffthomas

traced


----------



## JRWoodward

traked


----------



## loonlover

darted


----------



## kindleworm

parted


----------



## JimC1946

departs


----------



## geoffthomas

pears


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

gears


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

ears


----------



## geoffthomas

hare


----------



## JRWoodward

harm


----------



## geoffthomas

charm


----------



## JimC1946

larch


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

arch


----------



## kindleworm

chart


----------



## geoffthomas

heart


----------



## JimC1946

threat


----------



## Marguerite

treats


----------



## VickiT

steaks


----------



## kindleworm

stalks


----------



## JimC1946

skates


----------



## kindleworm

states


----------



## JB Rowley

status


----------



## JimC1946

stratus


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

stars


----------



## geoffthomas

strain


----------



## Marguerite

sprain


----------



## JB Rowley

sprang

OP "Change a Letter [or 2] to come up with new word."


----------



## JimC1946

spring


----------



## JB Rowley

sprint


----------



## AanFrazier

splint


----------



## JB Rowley

splits


----------



## derek alvah

slits


----------



## kindleworm

kilts


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

kills


----------



## JimC1946

silky


----------



## JB Rowley

milko


----------



## JRWoodward

Milks


----------



## JB Rowley

minks


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sinks


----------



## kindleworm

stinks


----------



## 74Cuda

Stinky


----------



## JB Rowley

stingy


----------



## Marguerite

tingly


----------



## JB Rowley

tingle


----------



## 74Cuda

tangle


----------



## KM Logan

bangle


----------



## JimC1946

gleans


----------



## kindleworm

learns


----------



## geoffthomas

sneak


----------



## JB Rowley

speak


----------



## JimC1946

spoke


----------



## geoffthomas

kopek


----------



## JB Rowley

poker


----------



## kindleworm

pored


----------



## JimC1946

adore


----------



## JB Rowley

adorn


----------



## JimC1946

drone


----------



## JB Rowley

prone


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

porn


----------



## kindleworm

corn


----------



## JimC1946

acorn


----------



## loonlover

corona


----------



## loonlover

moon


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

noon


----------



## JB Rowley

goon


----------



## Lee44

gone


----------



## kindleworm

tone


----------



## JB Rowley

lone


----------



## loonlover

alone


----------



## JB Rowley

Garbo


----------



## JimC1946

JB Rowley said:


> Garbo


"Garbo" doesn't follow the rules.
-------------------------------

atone


----------



## kindleworm

stone


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

stolen


----------



## JB Rowley

JimC1946 said:


> "Garbo" doesn't follow the rules.
> -------------------------------
> 
> atone


So sorry - wrong thread - was thinking of the word association game.


----------



## JB Rowley

stoles


----------



## loonlover

slots


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

plots


----------



## kindleworm

pilots


----------



## JB Rowley

pivots


----------



## loonlover

divots


----------



## JB Rowley

stoved


----------



## JimC1946

voted


----------



## kindleworm

doves


----------



## Lee44

loves


----------



## geoffthomas

stear


----------



## kindleworm

store


----------



## loonlover

tore


----------



## JimC1946

wrote


----------



## kindleworm

write


----------



## JB Rowley

trite


----------



## loonlover

titter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bitter


----------



## JB Rowley

tripe


----------



## loonlover

triple


----------



## JimC1946

tripled


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

crippled


----------



## loonlover

rippled


----------



## JimC1946

tippled


----------



## brooksjones

toppled


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

plotted


----------



## loonlover

clotted


----------



## Tony Richards

plotted


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

slotted


----------



## JimC1946

slatted


----------



## VickiT

slanted


----------



## kindleworm

Planted


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

painted


----------



## loonlover

tainted


----------



## JimC1946

detain


----------



## geoffthomas

retain


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

train


----------



## JimC1946

strain


----------



## geoffthomas

string


----------



## VickiT

trying


----------



## loonlover

gentry


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

gently


----------



## Lee44

tangly


----------



## JimC1946

gangly


----------



## Marguerite

faxes


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Marguerite said:


> faxes


I wonder how you got faxes from gangly?

Back to the game ignoring the error.

angle


----------



## 31842

lean


----------



## kindleworm

plane


----------



## JimC1946

planet


----------



## loonlover

pleat


----------



## kindleworm

later


----------



## loonlover

rattle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

battle


----------



## geoffthomas

batter


----------



## VickiT

beaters


----------



## Brownskins

banters


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

barters


----------



## geoffthomas

stear


----------



## Tony Richards

steal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

seal


----------



## JimC1946

sales


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

slates


----------



## loonlover

latest


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

fattest


----------



## loonlover

flattest


----------



## JimC1946

tattles


----------



## Dana Page

Seattle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Beatles


----------



## JimC1946

stable


----------



## kindleworm

Fables


----------



## loonlover

ablest


----------



## JimC1946

tabled


----------



## geoffthomas

tablet


----------



## JB Rowley

bleat


----------



## M. P. Rey

least


----------



## kindleworm

skate


----------



## Lee44

Katie


----------



## loonlover

teak


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

steak


----------



## geoffthomas

stake


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

retake


----------



## JB Rowley

tanked


----------



## yogini2

tanker


----------



## loonlover

walker


----------



## yogini2

stalker


----------



## kindleworm

slacker


----------



## Tony Richards

slicker


----------



## M. P. Rey

flicker


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

clicker


----------



## JB Rowley

clucker


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

tricker


----------



## loonlover

tricky


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cricket


----------



## geoffthomas

crochet


----------



## JB Rowley

crocket


----------



## JimC1946

crocked


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

crooked


----------



## JB Rowley

bookie


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

bootie


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

taboo


----------



## MGalloway

abbot


----------



## JB Rowley

boabs


----------



## 74Cuda

Boobs


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

boots


----------



## MGalloway

robots


----------



## loonlover

turbo


----------



## MGalloway

burbot


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

butter


----------



## JimC1946

butler


----------



## JB Rowley

bugler


----------



## loonlover

bungle


----------



## kindleworm

jungle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

jangle


----------



## Tony Richards

bangle


----------



## M. P. Rey

tangle


----------



## JimC1946

tingle


----------



## kindleworm

gentle


----------



## JB Rowley

lintol


----------



## loonlover

lintel


----------



## MGalloway

millet


----------



## JimC1946

mallet


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Pellet


----------



## JB Rowley

pullet


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bullet


----------



## LilianaHart

rubber


----------



## JimC1946

robber


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

bobber


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

barber


----------



## JimC1946

barbed


----------



## JB Rowley

barred


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

barrel


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

barley


----------



## Tony Richards

bailey


----------



## JB Rowley

boiler


----------



## kindleworm

broiled


----------



## VickiT

bedroll


----------



## JB Rowley

bedrock


----------



## loonlover

rocked


----------



## JimC1946

rocker


----------



## loonlover

rocket


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

socket


----------



## kindleworm

Pocket


----------



## NogDog

packet


----------



## MGalloway

teacup


----------



## JB Rowley

catnip


----------



## loonlover

nitpick


----------



## JB Rowley

ticking


----------



## yogini2

sticking


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tricking


----------



## JimC1946

bricking


----------



## Natasha Holme

pricking


----------



## loonlover

wrecking


----------



## JB Rowley

kinglike


----------



## geoffthomas

lurking


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

barking


----------



## JB Rowley

ringbark


----------



## kindleworm

breaking


----------



## lindakc

freaking


----------



## geoffthomas

faking


----------



## JimC1946

baking


----------



## JB Rowley

ginkgo


----------



## JimC1946

poking


----------



## Tony Richards

joking


----------



## JB Rowley

jokier


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

disk


----------



## JB Rowley

frisk


----------



## JimC1946

risky


----------



## geoffthomas

whiskey


----------



## JB Rowley

whiskers


----------



## loonlover

skiers


----------



## kindleworm

huskies


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

muskies


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

muskier


----------



## JB Rowley

mushies


----------



## loonlover

misses


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

kisses


----------



## JB Rowley

wishes


----------



## loonlover

fishes


----------



## MGalloway

fisheye


----------



## kindleworm

sheep


----------



## JimC1946

shape


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

shake


----------



## MGalloway

shrike


----------



## loonlover

strike


----------



## Lee44

stroke


----------



## JB Rowley

broke


----------



## kindleworm

bored


----------



## MGalloway

adobe


----------



## loonlover

beard


----------



## JimC1946

brand


----------



## R R Vaz

grand


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

gland


----------



## JB Rowley

glance


----------



## MGalloway

dangled


----------



## geoffthomas

hanged


----------



## Tony Richards

banged


----------



## loonlover

danger


----------



## JimC1946

ganders


----------



## MGalloway

deranged


----------



## kindleworm

dragon


----------



## geoffthomas

wagon


----------



## JB Rowley

gowns


----------



## VickiT

snowy


----------



## kindleworm

swan


----------



## JB Rowley

swank


----------



## JimC1946

Sank


----------



## loonlover

dank


----------



## kindleworm

drunk


----------



## JimC1946

drink


----------



## MGalloway

kindle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dwindle


----------



## JB Rowley

swindle


----------



## loonlover

winds


----------



## kindleworm

finds


----------



## JimC1946

binds


----------



## geoffthomas

binder


----------



## Lee44

finder


----------



## JB Rowley

redefine


----------



## kindleworm

feeding


----------



## kindleworm

gelding


----------



## geoffthomas

bedding


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

hidden


----------



## MGalloway

chained


----------



## JimC1946

MGalloway said:


> chained


I think you changed three letters to get that.


----------



## geoffthomas

chased


----------



## JB Rowley

chafed


----------



## loonlover

deface


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

faced


----------



## MGalloway

JimC1946 said:


> I think you changed three letters to get that.


Nope...I only changed a "d" to a "c" and added an "a". 

hidden -> chained

Next word:

faced -> dace


----------



## geoffthomas

dice


----------



## JB Rowley

cider


----------



## loonlover

iced


----------



## kindleworm

lied


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Tied


----------



## geoffthomas

tired


----------



## edwardlorn

Tiled


----------



## JimC1946

tilted


----------



## JB Rowley

pitted


----------



## kindleworm

potted


----------



## kindleworm

spotted


----------



## NogDog

sported


----------



## JB Rowley

deported


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

reported


----------



## JimC1946

reporter


----------



## JB Rowley

preorder


----------



## kindleworm

recorder


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

reorder


----------



## JB Rowley

errors


----------



## Harley Christensen

roses


----------



## loonlover

noses


----------



## kindleworm

stones


----------



## Harley Christensen

scones


----------



## geoffthomas

shores


----------



## JimC1946

shored


----------



## loonlover

snored


----------



## Harley Christensen

scorned


----------



## geoffthomas

scored


----------



## kindleworm

sacred


----------



## Tony Richards

sacked


----------



## loonlover

cased


----------



## JB Rowley

caper


----------



## kindleworm

paper


----------



## loonlover

appear


----------



## Harley Christensen

rapper


----------



## JB Rowley

tracer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

racer


----------



## loonlover

career


----------



## Harley Christensen

careen


----------



## JimC1946

enrage


----------



## JB Rowley

engaged


----------



## Harley Christensen

gagged


----------



## loonlover

ragged


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tagged


----------



## JB Rowley

target


----------



## Harley Christensen

garter


----------



## D/W

snake


----------



## kindleworm

shake


----------



## Harley Christensen

shale 

(wow - guess who spent too much time in Geo 101  )


----------



## kindleworm

shape


----------



## loonlover

harps


----------



## JB Rowley

parse


----------



## JimC1946

spares


----------



## geoffthomas

hares


----------



## Harley Christensen

sherpa


----------



## David Anderson

shaped


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

pushed


----------



## Harley Christensen

hushed


----------



## VickiT

slashed


----------



## JB Rowley

shushed


----------



## David Anderson

Dishes


----------



## kindleworm

Wishes


----------



## loonlover

whiles


----------



## David Anderson

whales


----------



## loonlover

hales


----------



## David Anderson

shell


----------



## JB Rowley

lashed


----------



## kindleworm

flashed


----------



## JimC1946

flasher


----------



## Harley Christensen

slasher


----------



## kindleworm

spear


----------



## loonlover

stare


----------



## David Anderson

steer


----------



## JimC1946

tears


----------



## Psyche27

tires


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

fires


----------



## Harley Christensen

first


----------



## JB Rowley

wrist


----------



## Harley Christensen

write


----------



## David Anderson

wired


----------



## Lee44

wires


----------



## kindleworm

swine


----------



## loonlover

swipe


----------



## geoffthomas

snipe


----------



## JB Rowley

spire


----------



## DarkScribe

JB Rowley said:


> spire


shire


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

shirt


----------



## DarkScribe

short


----------



## JimC1946

hosta


----------



## 74Cuda

Shasta


----------



## kindleworm

haste


----------



## loonlover

eats


----------



## 74Cuda

tease


----------



## JB Rowley

steamy


----------



## 74Cuda

Meaty


----------



## MGalloway

thyme


----------



## 74Cuda

theme


----------



## Harley Christensen

helmet


----------



## 74Cuda

Melted


----------



## kindleworm

malted


----------



## Harley Christensen

molted  (if you've ever had a woolly dog...or cat...you'll understand this one...and have my deepest sympathies, as I am right there with you )


----------



## 74Cuda

Demote


----------



## loonlover

remote


----------



## 74Cuda

tremor


----------



## kindleworm

former


----------



## JB Rowley

mother


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

thermos


----------



## 74Cuda

Smothers


----------



## kindleworm

thesis


----------



## loonlover

heist


----------



## kindleworm

stein


----------



## DarkScribe

feint


----------



## 74Cuda

fiend


----------



## geoffthomas

friend


----------



## JB Rowley

android


----------



## loonlover

riddance


----------



## JimC1946

radiance


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dancer


----------



## Harley Christensen

candor


----------



## M. P. Rey

condor


----------



## Starfire

cinder


----------



## DarkScribe

discern


----------



## loonlover

rinsed


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

denser


----------



## JB Rowley

tender


----------



## Harley Christensen

dented


----------



## kindleworm

rented


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

entered


----------



## JB Rowley

dentures


----------



## Harley Christensen

undersets


----------



## kindleworm

thunder


----------



## Harley Christensen

hunters


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

unrest


----------



## VickiT

sunset


----------



## JB Rowley

tinsel


----------



## kindleworm

stone


----------



## Keith Blenman

atone


----------



## JB Rowley

loner


----------



## Harley Christensen

roles


----------



## loonlover

rolls


----------



## kindleworm

trolls


----------



## JB Rowley

stroller


----------



## geoffthomas

trailer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

retailer


----------



## kindleworm

trainer


----------



## Harley Christensen

terrains


----------



## JB Rowley

rainforest


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

forestation


----------



## JB Rowley

stationery


----------



## kindleworm

spatter


----------



## Harley Christensen

taster


----------



## loonlover

repast


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

repose


----------



## loonlover

prose


----------



## JB Rowley

groped


----------



## Harley Christensen

grouped


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

poured


----------



## JimC1946

detour


----------



## geoffthomas

routed


----------



## JB Rowley

uttered


----------



## Harley Christensen

tutored


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tortured


----------



## Caddy

retorted


----------



## kindleworm

rotten


----------



## loonlover

tenor


----------



## crebel

orate


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rated


----------



## Harley Christensen

traded


----------



## kindleworm

death


----------



## loonlover

earth


----------



## JimC1946

there


----------



## kindleworm

heart


----------



## geoffthomas

heard


----------



## JB Rowley

erased


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

raised


----------



## 74Cuda

desire


----------



## Harley Christensen

residue


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

redials


----------



## 74Cuda

leaders


----------



## crebel

ladders


----------



## 74Cuda

sledders


----------



## Harley Christensen

meddlers


----------



## JimC1946

meddles


----------



## JB Rowley

dangles


----------



## edmjill

bangles


----------



## Harley Christensen

angels


----------



## 74Cuda

Angles


----------



## kindleworm

glass


----------



## derek alvah

grass


----------



## loonlover

brass


----------



## edmjill

brash


----------



## kindleworm

brush


----------



## Harley Christensen

crush


----------



## JB Rowley

curse


----------



## loonlover

course


----------



## geoffthomas

cruise


----------



## JB Rowley

euchre


----------



## Harley Christensen

cherub


----------



## loonlover

butcher


----------



## kindleworm

chest


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sect


----------



## JimC1946

test


----------



## JB Rowley

sit


----------



## derek alvah

sat


----------



## loonlover

stat


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

spat


----------



## Seamonkey

splat


----------



## Harley Christensen

flaps


----------



## kindleworm

lapse


----------



## JB Rowley

pulsed


----------



## loonlover

pulled


----------



## kindleworm

ladle


----------



## Harley Christensen

lapel


----------



## JDHallowell

label


----------



## JB Rowley

bauble


----------



## JimC1946

babble


----------



## Tony Richards

rabble


----------



## JB Rowley

rabbit


----------



## kindleworm

train


----------



## loonlover

brain


----------



## geoffthomas

bran


----------



## HAGrant

yarn


----------



## geoffthomas

navy


----------



## loonlover

annex


----------



## kindleworm

exam


----------



## loonlover

maze


----------



## JB Rowley

amazon


----------



## edmjill

azonal


----------



## Harley Christensen

canola


----------



## loonlover

canoe


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sane


----------



## JB Rowley

singe


----------



## kindleworm

singer


----------



## loonlover

fringes


----------



## geoffthomas

singer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ginger


----------



## Stephen_Melling

Linger


----------



## JB Rowley

grunge


----------



## Harley Christensen

dagger


----------



## kindleworm

great


----------



## Harley Christensen

alert


----------



## loonlover

trail


----------



## JB Rowley

trailer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

retail


----------



## loonlover

linear


----------



## JB Rowley

yearling


----------



## Harley Christensen

angrily


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Langley


----------



## Starfire

angel


----------



## JB Rowley

angelic


----------



## geoffthomas

gaelic


----------



## loonlover

garlic


----------



## kindleworm

grain


----------



## geoffthomas

brain


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

train


----------



## JB Rowley

farting


----------



## kindleworm

chatting


----------



## CarolCassada

chanting


----------



## JB Rowley

enchanting


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

chancing


----------



## kindleworm

dancing


----------



## Harley Christensen

dawning


----------



## loonlover

warning


----------



## JB Rowley

gnawing


----------



## loonlover

wagging


----------



## Harley Christensen

nagging


----------



## loonlover

gaining


----------



## Brownskins

groaning


----------



## geoffthomas

moaning


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

roaming


----------



## kindleworm

range


----------



## geoffthomas

strange


----------



## VickiT

granted


----------



## loonlover

ranted


----------



## geoffthomas

rented


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

entered


----------



## JimC1946

centered


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

elected


----------



## J.R. Thomson

ejected


----------



## Harley Christensen

dejects


----------



## kindleworm

jester


----------



## loonlover

resets


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rests


----------



## JDHallowell

resist


----------



## JB Rowley

tosser


----------



## Harley Christensen

torsos


----------



## loonlover

troops


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

soon


----------



## JB Rowley

noose


----------



## Harley Christensen

goose


----------



## edmjill

moose


----------



## loonlover

those


----------



## 74Cuda

shoot


----------



## kindleworm

stool


----------



## Brownskins

joust


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

toast


----------



## 74Cuda

coast


----------



## Harley Christensen

actor


----------



## 74Cuda

trace


----------



## JB Rowley

cattery


----------



## loonlover

lottery


----------



## 74Cuda

totals


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Motels


----------



## 74Cuda

models


----------



## JB Rowley

smoker


----------



## kindleworm

joker


----------



## 74Cuda

Joiner


----------



## JimC1946

joined


----------



## loonlover

coined


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

indicted


----------



## 74Cuda

inducted


----------



## Harley Christensen

edition


----------



## JB Rowley

diction


----------



## loonlover

unction


----------



## kindleworm

junction


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

function


----------



## kindleworm

fiction


----------



## Havenwarrior

Faction.


HW


----------



## JB Rowley

factional


----------



## Harley Christensen

rational


----------



## Havenwarrior

National


----------



## loonlover

alienation


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

elimination


----------



## Harley Christensen

limitation


----------



## JB Rowley

titillation


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ventilation


----------



## kindleworm

ventilate


----------



## JB Rowley

ventricle


----------



## loonlover

tricycle


----------



## kindleworm

bicycle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

recycle


----------



## JB Rowley

crackly


----------



## Harley Christensen

cackler


----------



## loonlover

slacker


----------



## JB Rowley

tracker


----------



## VickiT

rackets


----------



## loonlover

streak


----------



## kindleworm

stroke


----------



## JB Rowley

sprocket


----------



## Harley Christensen

porches


----------



## Natasha Holme

perches


----------



## Harley Christensen

peaches


----------



## 31842

speech


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sheep


----------



## Todd Young

sleep


----------



## Hildred

keeps


----------



## loonlover

peaks


----------



## kindleworm

steaks


----------



## JB Rowley

asterisk


----------



## Harley Christensen

shakers


----------



## VickiT

shapers


----------



## loonlover

passers


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

asserts


----------



## JB Rowley

repast


----------



## kindleworm

spore


----------



## loonlover

posse


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

posed


----------



## geoffthomas

speed


----------



## JB Rowley

depends


----------



## JimC1946

spender


----------



## Harley Christensen

pretend


----------



## Natasha Holme

tender


----------



## Harley Christensen

bender


----------



## Lee44

lender


----------



## kindleworm

blender


----------



## loonlover

blander


----------



## JB Rowley

bandolier


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bandoleer


----------



## loonlover

redolent


----------



## kindleworm

tread


----------



## VickiT

dread


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bread


----------



## JB Rowley

barked


----------



## Harley Christensen

beakers


----------



## loonlover

sneaker


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

snake


----------



## geoffthomas

snark


----------



## kindleworm

shark


----------



## JB Rowley

sharpen


----------



## geoffthomas

phaser


----------



## loonlover

erase


----------



## kindleworm

tease


----------



## Brenda Carroll

seats


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

beats


----------



## Natasha Holme

steal


----------



## Harley Christensen

stole


----------



## kindleworm

stone


----------



## Harley Christensen

snout


----------



## geoffthomas

donut


----------



## JB Rowley

donate


----------



## kindleworm

once


----------



## loonlover

nice


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dice


----------



## geoffthomas

cider


----------



## JB Rowley

redial


----------



## loonlover

larder


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

harder


----------



## Harley Christensen

regard


----------



## Lee44

garden


----------



## JB Rowley

dragnet


----------



## loonlover

gradient


----------



## Harley Christensen

gardenia


----------



## loonlover

gardener


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

hardener


----------



## JB Rowley

deranged


----------



## JimC1946

gendered


----------



## VickiT

reddens


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

redness


----------



## JB Rowley

sneered


----------



## geoffthomas

seared


----------



## Harley Christensen

scared


----------



## JimC1946

scarred


----------



## loonlover

regards


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

guarder


----------



## Harley Christensen

regular


----------



## JB Rowley

legume


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

gamble


----------



## JB Rowley

marbles


----------



## Harley Christensen

slammer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

smaller


----------



## Harley Christensen

allures


----------



## JB Rowley

slavery


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

savory


----------



## loonlover

very


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

every


----------



## geoffthomas

never


----------



## JB Rowley

rename


----------



## loonlover

enamor


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

enormous


----------



## loonlover

rumors


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

remorse


----------



## JB Rowley

moreover


----------



## geoffthomas

makeover


----------



## loonlover

revoke


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

devote


----------



## JB Rowley

dovecote


----------



## loonlover

coveted


----------



## 74Cuda

vetoed


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

voted


----------



## derek alvah

toted


----------



## geoffthomas

totem


----------



## JB Rowley

motley


----------



## Harley Christensen

hotel


----------



## loonlover

those


----------



## kindleworm

these


----------



## JB Rowley

stench


----------



## geoffthomas

stretch


----------



## loonlover

wretch


----------



## kindleworm

watch


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

catch


----------



## JB Rowley

bathe


----------



## kindleworm

baste


----------



## geoffthomas

haste


----------



## kindleworm

taste


----------



## loonlover

waste


----------



## edmjill

Easter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Faster


----------



## JB Rowley

staffer


----------



## Harley Christensen

rafters


----------



## loonlover

strafe


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

safer


----------



## kindleworm

races


----------



## Harley Christensen

scars


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

stars


----------



## JB Rowley

tassel


----------



## edmjill

slated


----------



## loonlover

detail


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

retail


----------



## Seamonkey

retain


----------



## JB Rowley

tannery


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cannery


----------



## JB Rowley

knacker


----------



## loonlover

knocker


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rocker


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Locker


----------



## JB Rowley

cockled


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Cockles


----------



## JeffM

Clocks


----------



## loonlover

clanks


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Planks


----------



## kindleworm

planes


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

plans


----------



## JB Rowley

snail


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Lanes


----------



## Natasha Holme

planet


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Plants


----------



## JimC1946

splint


----------



## loonlover

plaints


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

plains


----------



## Natasha Holme

snail


----------



## Harley Christensen

aisle


----------



## JB Rowley

liaise


----------



## loonlover

alias


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sail


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Wail


----------



## JB Rowley

await


----------



## loonlover

waist


----------



## JimC1946

twist


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

twit


----------



## Harley Christensen

watt


----------



## Lynn McNamee

want


----------



## Harley Christensen

town


----------



## loonlover

newt


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

newer


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

fewer


----------



## JB Rowley

rewire


----------



## loonlover

were


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Here


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

there


----------



## JB Rowley

heretic


----------



## loonlover

therein


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

their


----------



## Harley Christensen

birth


----------



## JB Rowley

British


----------



## loonlover

shirt


----------



## JimC1946

thirst


----------



## JB Rowley

strewth


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Wrench


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

trench


----------



## Harley Christensen

center


----------



## loonlover

canter


----------



## VickiT

traced


----------



## loonlover

detract


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tracked


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Tricked


----------



## loonlover

rickety


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rocket


----------



## geoffthomas

locket


----------



## JimC1946

socket


----------



## loonlover

socks


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rocks


----------



## Seamonkey

crocks


----------



## Harley Christensen

crooks


----------



## JB Rowley

croaky


----------



## Harley Christensen

crayon


----------



## loonlover

annoy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

annul


----------



## Seamonkey

lunar


----------



## loonlover

renal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rental


----------



## JB Rowley

prenatal


----------



## loonlover

parental


----------



## Brownskins

prenup


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

pure


----------



## Brownskins

up


----------



## JimC1946

pup


----------



## Brownskins

pi


----------



## Seamonkey

pin


----------



## JDHallowell

pint


----------



## loonlover

hint


----------



## Brownskins

Think


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Thank


----------



## kindleworm

hanky


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lanky


----------



## Seamonkey

blanky


----------



## 74Cuda

Ankle


----------



## loonlover

rankle


----------



## 74Cuda

anklet


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

knelt


----------



## Seamonkey

knell


----------



## 74Cuda

knoll


----------



## Harley Christensen

clonk


----------



## Ruby296

Clink


----------



## VickiT

nickle


----------



## Ruby296

Pickle


----------



## Seamonkey

Plink


----------



## loonlover

blink


----------



## 74Cuda

links


----------



## Ruby296

Rink


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

sink


----------



## Ruby296

Pink


----------



## Seamonkey

punk


----------



## Ruby296

Skunk


----------



## Natasha Holme

stunk


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Spunk


----------



## loonlover

plunk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

flunk


----------



## 74Cuda

flank


----------



## Ruby296

Tank


----------



## Seamonkey

knot


----------



## loonlover

knit


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kite


----------



## Adrian Howell

bite


----------



## JimC1946

tier


----------



## Brownskins

writes


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tribes


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Bribes


----------



## Harley Christensen

braise


----------



## Seamonkey

brains


----------



## loonlover

snail


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Lions


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

coins


----------



## Seamonkey

scone


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Scene


----------



## Seamonkey

scent


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Spent


----------



## Seamonkey

Steps


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Spots


----------



## Harley Christensen

sport


----------



## Seamonkey

trope


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Grope


----------



## loonlover

group


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

rogue


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Vogue


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

brogue


----------



## Seamonkey

argued


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Graded


----------



## kindleworm

grand


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Grind


----------



## Seamonkey

Daring


----------



## Adrian Howell

caring


----------



## loonlover

glaring


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Gearing


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

wearing


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Tearing


----------



## Seamonkey

Ringtone


----------



## kindleworm

gnome


----------



## Seamonkey

among


----------



## kindleworm

many


----------



## Seamonkey

maybe


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Beams


----------



## loonlover

seam


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Team


----------



## Seamonkey

inmate


----------



## kindleworm

minute


----------



## Seamonkey

tinmen


----------



## kindleworm

mention


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

intention


----------



## Seamonkey

interning


----------



## loonlover

internal


----------



## Brownskins

lint


----------



## Seamonkey

blintz


----------



## Harley Christensen

blitz


----------



## Seamonkey

blitzen


----------



## Adrian Howell

blitzed


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

belittled


----------



## kindleworm

beetles


----------



## Seamonkey

noodles


----------



## loonlover

blondes


----------



## Brownskins

beyond


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

donkey


----------



## Brownskins

keynote


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

monkey


----------



## Seamonkey

lemony


----------



## Harley Christensen

motley


----------



## loonlover

mottled


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bottled


----------



## Ruby296

Bootleg


----------



## Natasha Holme

goblet


----------



## Seamonkey

gobble


----------



## Natasha Holme

wobble


----------



## loonlover

wobbly


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bowl


----------



## Ruby296

Fowl


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Fool


----------



## loonlover

loop


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

pool


----------



## Lee44

tool


----------



## Ruby296

Cool


----------



## Seamonkey

Loco


----------



## Harley Christensen

color


----------



## loonlover

colon


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Colin


----------



## Seamonkey

Lincoln


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

clinic


----------



## Harley Christensen

ceiling


----------



## VickiT

glance


----------



## 31842

lanced


----------



## loonlover

landed


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

leaded


----------



## JimC1946

leader


----------



## Seamonkey

dread


----------



## Ruby296

Reader


----------



## Natasha Holme

nearer


----------



## Seamonkey

learner


----------



## loonlover

leaner


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

meaner


----------



## Seamonkey

remains


----------



## VickiT

smearing


----------



## loonlover

greasing


----------



## Lynn McNamee

readings


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

breading


----------



## geoffthomas

bleeding


----------



## Tony Richards

breeding


----------



## kindleworm

bridle


----------



## Ruby296

Riddle


----------



## Adrian Howell

fiddle


----------



## loonlover

diddle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

idle


----------



## kindleworm

diets


----------



## JimC1946

stride


----------



## kindleworm

dress


----------



## Seamonkey

shreds


----------



## loonlover

shrewd


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

screwed


----------



## Ruby296

Weeds


----------



## loonlover

weds


----------



## kindleworm

dues


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

seduce


----------



## loonlover

excuse


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

secure


----------



## JimC1946

rescued


----------



## Harley Christensen

refused


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

surfed


----------



## JimC1946

nursed


----------



## Natasha Holme

cursed


----------



## loonlover

cruised


----------



## Adrian Howell

cruiser


----------



## kindleworm

serum


----------



## Seamonkey

smear


----------



## Natasha Holme

arse


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sear


----------



## Natasha Holme

share


----------



## loonlover

sheer


----------



## Adrian Howell

sheep


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sheet


----------



## kindleworm

test


----------



## Seamonkey

setter


----------



## loonlover

reset


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

street


----------



## JimC1946

testers


----------



## Harley Christensen

tasters


----------



## kindleworm

saver


----------



## Seamonkey

savory


----------



## loonlover

savior


----------



## kindleworm

razor


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

zero


----------



## Adrian Howell

zeros


----------



## VickiT

sores


----------



## Seamonkey

pressor


----------



## loonlover

express


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

expert


----------



## kindleworm

pest


----------



## Seamonkey

spotty


----------



## loonlover

soppy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

soap


----------



## Lee44

soup


----------



## Natasha Holme

pours


----------



## loonlover

sour


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Tour


----------



## Seamonkey

grout


----------



## kindleworm

group


----------



## Adrian Howell

bough


----------



## loonlover

bought


----------



## Guest

ought


----------



## edmjill

tough


----------



## Seamonkey

thought


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

trough


----------



## Harley Christensen

yogurt


----------



## Seamonkey

grouchy


----------



## kindleworm

grow


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

crow


----------



## Guest

row


----------



## CatherineM

Cobbie said:


> war


wasp


----------



## kindleworm

spawn


----------



## Ruby296

Paws


----------



## Guest

laws


----------



## loonlover

lawns


----------



## Ruby296

Wasn't


----------



## 74Cuda

Hasn't


----------



## NogDog

74Cuda said:


> Hasn't


hasten


----------



## loonlover

baste


----------



## kindleworm

taste


----------



## Adrian Howell

haste


----------



## Guest

hasty


----------



## SongbirdVB

pasty


----------



## JimC1946

pastry


----------



## 74Cuda

Strays


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

straws


----------



## Adrian Howell

straps


----------



## Guest

strips


----------



## 74Cuda

Traps


----------



## loonlover

party


----------



## FrankColes

pasty


----------



## 74Cuda

tipsy


----------



## kindleworm

pelts


----------



## JimC1946

staple


----------



## Ruby296

Stale


----------



## Harley Christensen

steel


----------



## Adrian Howell

steep


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sleep


----------



## 74Cuda

lapse


----------



## VickiT

spiel


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

slip


----------



## FrankColes

pills


----------



## Ruby296

Lips


----------



## loonlover

lies


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

seal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sear


----------



## VickiT

raze


----------



## Adrian Howell

race


----------



## loonlover

brace


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

grace


----------



## JimC1946

crate


----------



## Adrian Howell

fears


----------



## loonlover

spear


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

please


----------



## 74Cuda

Lapse


----------



## Harley Christensen

leash


----------



## 74Cuda

Shake


----------



## loonlover

shaken


----------



## Adrian Howell

shaker


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

shark


----------



## 74Cuda

crash


----------



## edmjill

shard


----------



## loonlover

sherd


----------



## Adrian Howell

herd


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

heard


----------



## 74Cuda

hears


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Wears


----------



## kdawna

Tears


----------



## loonlover

react


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Reach


----------



## kindleworm

beach


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cheap


----------



## Natasha Holme

peachy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

peach


----------



## geoffthomas

cheap


----------



## Natasha Holme

apache


----------



## loonlover

apace


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

space


----------



## Ruby296

Spice


----------



## Kate Argyll

Pied


----------



## Ruby296

Deep


----------



## Seamonkey

diaper


----------



## Beez

parade


----------



## Seamonkey

paradise


----------



## Seamonkey

dispare


----------



## loonlover

spared


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

spread


----------



## Seamonkey

readers


----------



## Natasha Holme

dearer


----------



## VickiT

dread


----------



## loonlover

addle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

saddle


----------



## loonlover

paddies


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ladies


----------



## loonlover

ladles


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Leads


----------



## Natasha Holme

tales


----------



## loonlover

stale


----------



## kindleworm

steak


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

kites


----------



## loonlover

skate


----------



## kindleworm

pest


----------



## Natasha Holme

pesto


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tipsy


----------



## loonlover

spite


----------



## Adrian Howell

spike


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

spice


----------



## M. P. Rey

price


----------



## loonlover

trice


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

trace


----------



## kindleworm

trade


----------



## loonlover

tirade


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

retired


----------



## M. P. Rey

retire


----------



## 74Cuda

tread


----------



## Natasha Holme

thread


----------



## breadbagger

dearths


----------



## loonlover

wreaths


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

weather


----------



## 74Cuda

rather


----------



## Adrian Howell

father


----------



## 74Cuda

Feather


----------



## loonlover

ether


----------



## Natasha Holme

teeth


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

three


----------



## 74Cuda

threat


----------



## Ruby296

Treat


----------



## pauldude000

soars


----------



## loonlover

sours


----------



## kindleworm

scours


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

scouts


----------



## pauldude000

spouts


----------



## Natasha Holme

possums


----------



## pauldude000

mousses?


----------



## Natasha Holme

mosses


----------



## pauldude000

losses


----------



## loonlover

louses


----------



## 74Cuda

souls


----------



## kindleworm

slow


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

blows


----------



## pauldude000

brows


----------



## 74Cuda

sword


----------



## pauldude000

draws


----------



## 74Cuda

Words


----------



## Natasha Holme

dross


----------



## kindleworm

dress


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

press


----------



## 74Cuda

supress


----------



## M. P. Rey

purest


----------



## VickiT

troupe


----------



## pauldude000

toupee


----------



## loonlover

pouter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

outer


----------



## Ruby296

Router


----------



## kindleworm

trout


----------



## Natasha Holme

otter


----------



## loonlover

other


----------



## pauldude000

mother


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

thermos


----------



## kindleworm

mirth


----------



## 74Cuda

therm


----------



## loonlover

theme


----------



## kindleworm

teeth


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

feet


----------



## loonlover

fetid


----------



## 74Cuda

filed


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

filled


----------



## 74Cuda

fillet


----------



## SongbirdVB

millet


----------



## 74Cuda

timely


----------



## 74Cuda

Mite


----------



## Harley Christensen

mint


----------



## loonlover

tint


----------



## Adrian Howell

pint


----------



## 74Cuda

lint


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

inlet


----------



## kindleworm

title


----------



## 74Cuda

little


----------



## loonlover

lintel


----------



## 74Cuda

lentil


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dental


----------



## 74Cuda

entail


----------



## Natasha Holme

wailer


----------



## loonlover

trailer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

reality


----------



## Tony Richards

readily (yep, 2 letters, I know -- but no real choice)


----------



## Seamonkey

Actually, per he OP, the rule I one or two letters, despite the thread title



*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Change a Letter [or 2] to come up with new word.
> Person 1 posts a word, person 2 may pick a letter and change it to another or add a different letter or remove a letter or change 2 letters, to create a new word.
> 
> Example
> Person 1: Flame
> Person 2: Lame
> Person 3: Lime
> Person 4: Rime
> Person 5: Crime
> 
> First word:
> Lost
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Seamonkey

Greedily


----------



## 74Cuda

Greedy


----------



## Harley Christensen

agreed


----------



## loonlover

grade


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

trade


----------



## FMH

Trace


----------



## 74Cuda

track


----------



## 74Cuda

stacks


----------



## Tony Richards

stocks


----------



## Seamonkey

sticks


----------



## 74Cuda

Stuck


----------



## Adrian Howell

trucks


----------



## loonlover

tricks


----------



## 74Cuda

skirts


----------



## Natasha Holme

risks


----------



## kindleworm

brisk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cribs


----------



## 74Cuda

braces


----------



## Ruby296

Bracelet


----------



## kindleworm

letter


----------



## 74Cuda

teller


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

relent


----------



## Katherine Thompson

repent


----------



## JimC1946

temper


----------



## FMH

are we just changing whole words now? 

Okay then... coagulate.


----------



## kindleworm

tramp


----------



## Natasha Holme

prompt


----------



## loonlover

primp


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

F.M.Hopkins said:


> are we just changing whole words now?
> Okay then... coagulate.


[No, please note just reshuffling the letters. We normally change one or two letters; because sometimes it is hard to come up with a word by changing one letter. Welcome and enjoy!]

*prime*


----------



## FMH

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> [No, please note just reshuffling the letters. We normally change one or two letters; because sometimes it is hard to come up with a word by changing one letter. Welcome and enjoy!]
> 
> *prime*


 Oh I know.. I was commenting on the complete changes with humor. Let's stick to the game. woop!

Primp


----------



## Seamonkey

primer


----------



## Harley Christensen

permit


----------



## VickiT

triple


----------



## Natasha Holme

trifle


----------



## lukemallory

rifled


----------



## 74Cuda

fired


----------



## Adrian Howell

fried


----------



## Natasha Holme

dread


----------



## Katherine Thompson

dead


----------



## kindleworm

eddy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

daddy


----------



## FMH

caddy


----------



## 74Cuda

paddy


----------



## kindleworm

apply


----------



## Ruby296

apple


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

peal


----------



## FMH

Pearl


----------



## Seamonkey

please


----------



## NogDog

apples


----------



## Seamonkey

applies


----------



## loonlover

supplies


----------



## kindleworm

puppies


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Guppies


----------



## Seamonkey

yuppies


----------



## loonlover

supper


----------



## 74Cuda

peruse


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

user


----------



## 74Cuda

reuse


----------



## FMH

Pure


----------



## Adrian Howell

lute


----------



## loonlover

flute


----------



## kindleworm

tuft


----------



## 74Cuda

tift


----------



## Ruby296

Rift


----------



## kindleworm

trip


----------



## 74Cuda

ripe


----------



## Natasha Holme

tripe


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

permit


----------



## FMH

Smiter


----------



## 74Cuda

timers


----------



## Harley Christensen

sister


----------



## 74Cuda

Sinister


----------



## Ruby296

Resting


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Rusting


----------



## 74Cuda

bursting


----------



## loonlover

bruising


----------



## 31842

cruising


----------



## 74Cuda

Cursing


----------



## loonlover

racing


----------



## 74Cuda

caring


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

daring


----------



## 74Cuda

dashing


----------



## 74Cuda

Crushing


----------



## loonlover

brushing


----------



## 74Cuda

shrubs


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

suburbs


----------



## Ruby296

Bursts


----------



## 74Cuda

turbo


----------



## loonlover

bouts


----------



## Ruby296

Stout


----------



## 74Cuda

Touts


----------



## Ruby296

Trout


----------



## Harley Christensen

grout


----------



## loonlover

tough


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rough


----------



## 74Cuda

rouge


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rogue


----------



## 74Cuda

ogre


----------



## kindleworm

gear


----------



## FMH

fear


----------



## Tony Richards

feat


----------



## loonlover

bear


----------



## 31842

barf


----------



## loonlover

raft


----------



## Ruby296

Fatty


----------



## M. P. Rey

catty


----------



## Natasha Holme

yacht


----------



## loonlover

chatty


----------



## kindleworm

chart


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cart


----------



## loonlover

tract


----------



## kindleworm

trace


----------



## M. P. Rey

trade


----------



## Ruby296

Reap


----------



## JimC1946

rope


----------



## Harley Christensen

grope


----------



## Kate Argyll

grape


----------



## loonlover

page


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sage


----------



## Harley Christensen

stage


----------



## loonlover

guest


----------



## kindleworm

slug


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

plug


----------



## loonlover

gulps


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

pulps


----------



## Natasha Holme

pulse


----------



## Ruby296

Sleep


----------



## loonlover

spiel


----------



## kindleworm

slice


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

License


----------



## Ruby296

Incense


----------



## loonlover

nieces


----------



## Natasha Holme

science


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

silence


----------



## kindleworm

sleet


----------



## loonlover

steal


----------



## FMH

stale


----------



## loonlover

yeast


----------



## M. P. Rey

east


----------



## kindleworm

vest


----------



## loonlover

vast


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Fast


----------



## 74Cuda

salt


----------



## Ruby296

Tall


----------



## loonlover

toil


----------



## 74Cuda

foil


----------



## Ruby296

Boil


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

soil


----------



## Ruby296

Soul


----------



## 74Cuda

louse


----------



## Susan Alison

loosen


----------



## kindleworm

nosy


----------



## Ruby296

Snow


----------



## loonlover

wins


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

twins


----------



## Ruby296

Winter


----------



## Tony Richards

Winger


----------



## loonlover

winery


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

winner


----------



## loonlover

whiner


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

hinder


----------



## loonlover

binder


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tender


----------



## loonlover

endear


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dealer


----------



## loonlover

ideal


----------



## Tony Richards

ideas


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

easier


----------



## Ruby296

Reason


----------



## kindleworm

treason


----------



## loonlover

treads


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

threads


----------



## Harley Christensen

trashes


----------



## Natasha Holme

crashes


----------



## loonlover

bashes


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Cashes


----------



## loonlover

stashed


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

death


----------



## Ruby296

Stealth


----------



## kindleworm

wealth


----------



## loonlover

lathe


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

health


----------



## Harley Christensen

chalet


----------



## loonlover

claret


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

racket


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Ricket


----------



## Ruby296

Tricky


----------



## loonlover

rickety


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cricket


----------



## Ruby296

Thicket


----------



## loonlover

thicker


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ticker


----------



## 74Cuda

cricket


----------



## loonlover

trike


----------



## 74Cuda

trinket


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Katerina


----------



## 74Cuda

intake


----------



## VickiT

keratin


----------



## Jane917

tinker


----------



## 74Cuda

Kernel


----------



## loonlover

lurker


----------



## 74Cuda

murky


----------



## geoffthomas

smoky


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

smoke


----------



## 74Cuda

stoke


----------



## kindleworm

stroke


----------



## 74Cuda

streak


----------



## geoffthomas

steak


----------



## loonlover

taste


----------



## 74Cuda

start


----------



## geoffthomas

strait


----------



## 74Cuda

trails


----------



## Natasha Holme

tardis


----------



## geoffthomas

drastic


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

statistic


----------



## geoffthomas

satisfy


----------



## 74Cuda

satiny


----------



## loonlover

stain


----------



## geoffthomas

strain


----------



## 74Cuda

restrain


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

transit


----------



## 74Cuda

intern


----------



## Guest

internet


----------



## geoffthomas

entity


----------



## loonlover

entitle


----------



## 74Cuda

tinsel


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

insult


----------



## Ruby296

Sultan


----------



## 74Cuda

talons


----------



## loonlover

salon


----------



## geoffthomas

loan


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lawn


----------



## Ruby296

Pawn


----------



## 74Cuda

prawn


----------



## M. P. Rey

drawn


----------



## 74Cuda

Warned


----------



## loonlover

darned


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

drained


----------



## kindleworm

addle


----------



## geoffthomas

paddle


----------



## Ruby296

Waddle


----------



## loonlover

laddie


----------



## kindleworm

ladle


----------



## loonlover

legal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

gel


----------



## Ruby296

Elf


----------



## loonlover

feel


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

peel


----------



## kindleworm

peek


----------



## JRWoodward

leek

(correctly spelled if you mean the vegetable)


----------



## 74Cuda

leak


----------



## Ruby296

Lake


----------



## loonlover

cake


----------



## kindleworm

Coke


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

poke


----------



## geoffthomas

spoke


----------



## Ruby296

keeps


----------



## 74Cuda

Peeks


----------



## loonlover

speak


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

steak


----------



## JRWoodward

stack


----------



## loonlover

stock


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

socket


----------



## geoffthomas

pocket


----------



## JRWoodward

docket


----------



## loonlover

ticked


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ticket


----------



## JRWoodward

licked


----------



## loonlover

liked


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

killed


----------



## JRWoodward

skilled


----------



## 74Cuda

skills


----------



## loonlover

kicks


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

clicks


----------



## JRWoodward

clocks


----------



## loonlover

cokes


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

corks


----------



## loonlover

crocks


----------



## kindleworm

cracks


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tracks


----------



## Harley Christensen

actors


----------



## kindleworm

store


----------



## Tim_A

stare


----------



## loonlover

steer


----------



## kindleworm

stir


----------



## JRWoodward

trys


----------



## Ruby296

Strep


----------



## Ruby296

Spear


----------



## edmjill

fears


----------



## loonlover

pears


----------



## tabatha kristy

files


----------



## kindleworm

silo


----------



## loonlover

boils


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

soils


----------



## loonlover

solo


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

soul


----------



## Natasha Holme

louse


----------



## Ruby296

house


----------



## loonlover

chose


----------



## JRWoodward

chase


----------



## kindleworm

baste


----------



## loonlover

haste


----------



## JRWoodward

theta


----------



## Ruby296

Treat


----------



## loonlover

trait


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

strait


----------



## Ruby296

Trails


----------



## kindleworm

trains


----------



## loonlover

strains


----------



## kindleworm

snare


----------



## loonlover

scare


----------



## kindleworm

scared


----------



## Ruby296

races


----------



## Tony Richards

faces


----------



## 74Cuda

Space


----------



## loonlover

paced


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

laced


----------



## kindleworm

caller


----------



## loonlover

taller


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teller


----------



## 74Cuda

letter


----------



## Ruby296

settle


----------



## loonlover

sleet


----------



## 74Cuda

elite


----------



## 74Cuda

Little


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

title


----------



## Natasha Holme

tittle


----------



## 74Cuda

Tinsel


----------



## Ruby296

Lestoil


----------



## kindleworm

style


----------



## loonlover

stylus


----------



## 74Cuda

lusty


----------



## kindleworm

gusty


----------



## Harley Christensen

guest


----------



## 74Cuda

stage


----------



## loonlover

aghast


----------



## kindleworm

ghost


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

host


----------



## kindleworm

cost


----------



## loonlover

lost


----------



## loonlover

sloth


----------



## kindleworm

those


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

horse


----------



## kindleworm

horns


----------



## JDHallowell

hones


----------



## Ruby296

Scones


----------



## Lindy Moone

Scores


----------



## loonlover

stores


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

stare


----------



## edmjill

ersatz


----------



## kindleworm

zebra


----------



## 74Cuda

Brazen


----------



## loonlover

barren


----------



## edmjill

barred


----------



## senserial

Barrel


----------



## kindleworm

blame


----------



## loonlover

sublime


----------



## kindleworm

music


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sumac


----------



## loonlover

cause


----------



## Ruby296

Saucy


----------



## edmjill

pause


----------



## journeymama

space


----------



## loonlover

packs


----------



## kindleworm

chaps


----------



## Ruby296

Chips


----------



## kindleworm

spin


----------



## loonlover

spine


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

swine


----------



## Ruby296

swing


----------



## loonlover

wine


----------



## kindleworm

wind


----------



## Ruby296

Disney


----------



## loonlover

dismay


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dismal


----------



## kindleworm

small


----------



## 74Cuda

llama


----------



## 74Cuda

metal


----------



## Ruby296

talent


----------



## loonlover

lentil


----------



## journeymama

tilled


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

filled


----------



## loonlover

fiddle


----------



## kindleworm

fried


----------



## Ruby296

diets


----------



## edmjill

dusty


----------



## loonlover

rusty


----------



## kindleworm

trust


----------



## Ruby296

struts


----------



## 74Cuda

Truss


----------



## kindleworm

stars


----------



## chrisgreyson

starts


----------



## adamryle

stabs


----------



## loonlover

bests


----------



## 74Cuda

bastes


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

blasts


----------



## Ruby296

stable


----------



## 74Cuda

bleats


----------



## loonlover

steals


----------



## kindleworm

lassie


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Cassie


----------



## 74Cuda

asides


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

disease


----------



## kindleworm

seared


----------



## Harley Christensen

served


----------



## lvoynich

Serves


----------



## kindleworm

swerves


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

reserves


----------



## loonlover

deserves


----------



## kindleworm

every


----------



## loonlover

even


----------



## kindleworm

Eden


----------



## JimC1946

needy


----------



## 74Cuda

Nerdy


----------



## loonlover

dryer


----------



## 74Cuda

rider


----------



## kindleworm

bride


----------



## 74Cuda

ribbed


----------



## athena nicols

drizzle


----------



## loonlover

fizzled


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

filled


----------



## loonlover

filler


----------



## athena nicols

tiller


----------



## kindleworm

trial


----------



## loonlover

alert


----------



## kindleworm

really


----------



## 74Cuda

readily


----------



## loonlover

daily


----------



## kindleworm

lily


----------



## loonlover

ally


----------



## kindleworm

rally


----------



## loonlover

really


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

real


----------



## loonlover

fella


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

felt


----------



## 74Cuda

feet


----------



## loonlover

flat


----------



## Zoe York

flit


----------



## loonlover

tilt


----------



## loonlover

lilac


----------



## kindleworm

celiac


----------



## loonlover

access


----------



## edmjill

success


----------



## 74Cuda

cusses


----------



## 74Cuda

Easel


----------



## loonlover

easy


----------



## kindleworm

years


----------



## 74Cuda

scary


----------



## loonlover

scrap


----------



## 74Cuda

scarf


----------



## Stephen M Holak

farts (can I say that?)


----------



## loonlover

start


----------



## 74Cuda

stark


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

shark


----------



## geoffthomas

hawk


----------



## 74Cuda

Wake


----------



## kindleworm

bake


----------



## loonlover

break


----------



## Natasha Holme

bread


----------



## Zoe York

breed


----------



## loonlover

weedy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

needy


----------



## loonlover

deny


----------



## kindleworm

envy


----------



## loonlover

vein


----------



## kindleworm

live


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

give


----------



## 74Cuda

Evil


----------



## loonlover

veil


----------



## kindleworm

liver


----------



## 74Cuda

virile


----------



## VickiT

rival


----------



## loonlover

value


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

valued


----------



## 74Cuda

devil


----------



## loonlover

levied


----------



## 74Cuda

Levered


----------



## loonlover

revered


----------



## 74Cuda

veered


----------



## Ruby296

drivers


----------



## 74Cuda

Divers


----------



## loonlover

diverse


----------



## kindleworm

diner


----------



## 74Cuda

kinder


----------



## kindleworm

kindle


----------



## 74Cuda

decline


----------



## loonlover

incline


----------



## 74Cuda

linen


----------



## loonlover

blind


----------



## kindleworm

blond


----------



## 74Cuda

doodle


----------



## loonlover

doddle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Model


----------



## 74Cuda

Yodel


----------



## loonlover

lode


----------



## 74Cuda

Doles


----------



## loonlover

deals


----------



## 74Cuda

Salad


----------



## loonlover

atlas


----------



## 74Cuda

salty


----------



## 74Cuda

Lysol


----------



## loonlover

sally


----------



## kindleworm

salty


----------



## Zoe York

malty


----------



## 74Cuda

mealy


----------



## loonlover

lamely


----------



## 74Cuda

flame


----------



## kindleworm

blame


----------



## 74Cuda

balmy


----------



## loonlover

blade


----------



## kindleworm

blaze


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Glaze


----------



## 74Cuda

Gauze


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

graze


----------



## 74Cuda

grate


----------



## kindleworm

grant


----------



## geoffthomas

grain


----------



## loonlover

rein


----------



## 74Cuda

Iron


----------



## loonlover

riot


----------



## kindleworm

dirt


----------



## 74Cuda

tired


----------



## 74Cuda

Trite


----------



## kindleworm

fret


----------



## 74Cuda

fare


----------



## loonlover

fair


----------



## 74Cuda

airy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

hairy


----------



## 74Cuda

dairy


----------



## loonlover

laird


----------



## kindleworm

lark


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bark


----------



## Natasha Holme

crab


----------



## geoffthomas

grab


----------



## loonlover

barge


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Large


----------



## loonlover

gaggle


----------



## kindleworm

giggle


----------



## 74Cuda

leggy


----------



## VickiT

galley


----------



## loonlover

gallery


----------



## kindleworm

glade


----------



## loonlover

laden


----------



## Natasha Holme

denial


----------



## loonlover

mailed


----------



## kindleworm

camel


----------



## loonlover

blame


----------



## 74Cuda

label


----------



## StephenLivingston

balls


----------



## kindleworm

Sally


----------



## 74Cuda

Salty


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

salt


----------



## loonlover

silt


----------



## kindleworm

slip


----------



## 74Cuda

blip


----------



## loonlover

pill


----------



## kindleworm

ply


----------



## loonlover

yip


----------



## 74Cuda

poi


----------



## loonlover

pend


----------



## kindleworm

spend


----------



## loonlover

tends


----------



## kindleworm

stain


----------



## Nihilist

satin


----------



## Tony Richards

latin


----------



## edmjill

snail


----------



## kindleworm

lens


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tens


----------



## 74Cuda

Stent


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

spent


----------



## edmjill

pants


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ants


----------



## 74Cuda

snap


----------



## kindleworm

pains


----------



## loonlover

gains


----------



## Tony Richards

rains


----------



## loonlover

trains


----------



## kindleworm

brains


----------



## 74Cuda

brawn


----------



## loonlover

bran


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

brand


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

darns


----------



## loonlover

yarns


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

warns


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

warps


----------



## Seamonkey

wards


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

sword


----------



## loonlover

swore


----------



## 74Cuda

rowers


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

bowers


----------



## 74Cuda

browser


----------



## kindleworm

broke


----------



## loonlover

brook


----------



## Paul Kohler

crook


----------



## 74Cuda

creek


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

wreck


----------



## loonlover

wretch


----------



## Paul Kohler

wrench


----------



## loonlover

wench


----------



## Tony Richards

bench


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

belch


----------



## loonlover

loch


----------



## Paul Kohler

lock


----------



## Natasha Holme

clog


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

clot


----------



## 74Cuda

Clod


----------



## kindleworm

cloud


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

scold


----------



## loonlover

molds


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

looms


----------



## loonlover

solo


----------



## kindleworm

slow


----------



## Natasha Holme

bowl


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

boil


----------



## loonlover

lobs


----------



## kindleworm

slab


----------



## 74Cuda

Blast


----------



## loonlover

stall


----------



## 74Cuda

llama


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lame


----------



## kindleworm

blame


----------



## 74Cuda

blare


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

bales


----------



## kindleworm

slave


----------



## loonlover

vale


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

pale


----------



## 74Cuda

Pane


----------



## kindleworm

panel


----------



## loonlover

navel


----------



## VickiT

learn


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

early


----------



## loonlover

yearly


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

slayer


----------



## loonlover

relay


----------



## kindleworm

yarn


----------



## Tony Richards

barn


----------



## loonlover

borne


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Bored


----------



## loonlover

broad


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Bread


----------



## AmazonExpert

Dread


----------



## loonlover

dreary


----------



## 74Cuda

ready


----------



## loonlover

year


----------



## kindleworm

yearn


----------



## 74Cuda

nearly


----------



## loonlover

nearby


----------



## kindleworm

brain


----------



## Tony Richards

braid


----------



## loonlover

diary


----------



## kindleworm

hairy


----------



## loonlover

fairy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dairy


----------



## loonlover

raid


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

said


----------



## loonlover

adds


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

dada


----------



## loonlover

dread


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tread


----------



## kindleworm

bread


----------



## loonlover

break


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

beaker


----------



## loonlover

wreak


----------



## kindleworm

wary


----------



## M. P. Rey

war


----------



## loonlover

wire


----------



## VickiT

wider


----------



## Natasha Holme

winder


----------



## zoe tate

minder


----------



## loonlover

kinder


----------



## zoe tate

tinder


----------



## loonlover

tender


----------



## zoe tate

render


----------



## VickiT

sender


----------



## zoe tate

seeder


----------



## loonlover

reeds


----------



## zoe tate

seder


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sadder


----------



## zoe tate

ladder


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

larder


----------



## zoe tate

warder


----------



## loonlover

rewards


----------



## zoe tate

rewords


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

words


----------



## zoe tate

sword


----------



## geoffthomas

draw


----------



## zoe tate

drawn


----------



## kindleworm

fawn


----------



## zoe tate

dawn


----------



## loonlover

wend


----------



## zoe tate

wind


----------



## geoffthomas

find


----------



## zoe tate

rind


----------



## loonlover

drink


----------



## geoffthomas

drunk


----------



## zoe tate

drank


----------



## geoffthomas

crank


----------



## zoe tate

rank


----------



## loonlover

rankle


----------



## zoe tate

ankle


----------



## geoffthomas

lean


----------



## zoe tate

ale


----------



## kindleworm

kale


----------



## zoe tate

sale


----------



## loonlover

easy


----------



## geoffthomas

yeast


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

beast


----------



## zoe tate

baste


----------



## geoffthomas

haste


----------



## zoe tate

heats


----------



## Natasha Holme

steal


----------



## zoe tate

teal


----------



## loonlover

stale


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tale


----------



## zoe tate

ale


----------



## Tony Richards

tale


----------



## geoffthomas

leak


----------



## zoe tate

kale


----------



## loonlover

scale


----------



## zoe tate

loonlover said:


> scale


From "kale"? 

How about "leak"?


----------



## geoffthomas

zoe tate said:


> From "kale"?
> 
> How about "leak"?


leak would be going backward and repeating.

seal


----------



## zoe tate

geoffthomas said:


> leak would be going backward and repeating.


Looked like an anagram, to me. This thread includes those.

(Don't think we can altogether avoid repetition, in a thread with over 3,000 replies?)

laser


----------



## kdawna

Slave


----------



## geoffthomas

leafs


----------



## kindleworm

feast


----------



## loonlover

least


----------



## Doril

Beast


----------



## zoe tate

bets


----------



## geoffthomas

baste


----------



## zoe tate

taste


----------



## loonlover

tasty


----------



## zoe tate

hasty


----------



## geoffthomas

stash


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

slash


----------



## zoe tate

slush


----------



## loonlover

plush


----------



## geoffthomas

plus


----------



## zoe tate

pus


----------



## Tony Richards

push


----------



## geoffthomas

shut


----------



## zoe tate

shot


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

spot


----------



## 31842

slot


----------



## zoe tate

slob


----------



## loonlover

bolt


----------



## zoe tate

lot


----------



## Tony Richards

blot


----------



## zoe tate

blog


----------



## loonlover

blob


----------



## zoe tate

lob


----------



## geoffthomas

boy


----------



## kindleworm

you


----------



## loonlover

our


----------



## zoe tate

hour


----------



## kindleworm

pour


----------



## geoffthomas

poor


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

poop


----------



## gina1230

oops


----------



## zoe tate

sop


----------



## loonlover

soap


----------



## geoffthomas

peas


----------



## zoe tate

paste


----------



## loonlover

taste


----------



## geoffthomas

estate


----------



## zoe tate

estates


----------



## gina1230

attests


----------



## zoe tate

stalest


----------



## loonlover

tallest


----------



## zoe tate

talents


----------



## loonlover

silent


----------



## geoffthomas

stein


----------



## kindleworm

stain


----------



## zoe tate

saint


----------



## loonlover

taint


----------



## zoe tate

tint


----------



## loonlover

tent


----------



## zoe tate

stent


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

spent


----------



## zoe tate

pent


----------



## geoffthomas

pant


----------



## loonlover

pane


----------



## Susan Alison

panel


----------



## zoe tate

lean


----------



## loonlover

clean


----------



## zoe tate

lance


----------



## loonlover

balance


----------



## zoe tate

loonlover said:


> balance


That's a little more than changing a letter? 

How about ...

lane


----------



## Nancy Beck

vane


----------



## zoe tate

vine


----------



## gdae23

tine


----------



## kindleworm

nest


----------



## geoffthomas

stun


----------



## SunshineOnMe

spun


----------



## loonlover

zoe tate said:


> That's a little more than changing a letter?
> 
> How about ...
> 
> lane


Just going by the rules stated at the beginning of the game that changing/adding up to a combination of two would be allowed.



SunshineOnMe said:


> spun


puny


----------



## 74Cuda

funny


----------



## geoffthomas

fanny


----------



## 74Cuda

fancy


----------



## loonlover

fence


----------



## SunshineOnMe

hence


----------



## zoe tate

pence


----------



## 74Cuda

lance


----------



## loonlover

lace


----------



## zoe tate

cake


----------



## geoffthomas

fake


----------



## Harley Christensen

feat


----------



## zoe tate

note


----------



## geoffthomas

neat


----------



## Harley Christensen

team


----------



## zoe tate

meat


----------



## Harley Christensen

teal


----------



## zoe tate

sets


----------



## loonlover

test


----------



## zoe tate

east


----------



## geoffthomas

feast


----------



## zoe tate

fast


----------



## Harley Christensen

stab


----------



## zoe tate

beast


----------



## loonlover

blast


----------



## zoe tate

last


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

least


----------



## loonlover

yeast


----------



## zoe tate

stray


----------



## geoffthomas

star


----------



## zoe tate

rats


----------



## loonlover

stare


----------



## geoffthomas

stark


----------



## kindleworm

spark


----------



## zoe tate

park


----------



## Harley Christensen

rasp


----------



## geoffthomas

wasp


----------



## zoe tate

was


----------



## Ben Oakley

twas


----------



## zoe tate

waste


----------



## Ben Oakley

wasted


----------



## zoe tate

washed


----------



## geoffthomas

waste


----------



## zoe tate

haste


----------



## JamesHutchings

chaste.


----------



## zoe tate

chased


----------



## geoffthomas

cheat


----------



## kindleworm

oath


----------



## zoe tate

geoffthomas said:


> cheat


heat


----------



## loonlover

beat


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

neat


----------



## zoe tate

eat


----------



## loonlover

take


----------



## zoe tate

cake


----------



## Harley Christensen

acer


----------



## zoe tate

racer


----------



## loonlover

react


----------



## zoe tate

trace


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

race


----------



## 74Cuda

cares


----------



## zoe tate

scares


----------



## Harley Christensen

actress


----------



## SunshineOnMe

caress


----------



## zoe tate

duress


----------



## loonlover

suede


----------



## zoe tate

sued


----------



## Harley Christensen

duet


----------



## zoe tate

rude


----------



## loonlover

prude


----------



## zoe tate

crude


----------



## geoffthomas

drew


----------



## zoe tate

draw


----------



## Harley Christensen

wade


----------



## kindleworm

jade


----------



## zoe tate

deal


----------



## kindleworm

ladle


----------



## zoe tate

lead


----------



## geoffthomas

peal


----------



## loonlover

pall


----------



## zoe tate

past


----------



## geoffthomas

stop


----------



## zoe tate

pout


----------



## loonlover

spout


----------



## geoffthomas

stoop


----------



## zoe tate

post


----------



## kindleworm

pest


----------



## loonlover

pesto


----------



## zoe tate

vest


----------



## geoffthomas

stove


----------



## zoe tate

stave


----------



## Harley Christensen

avert


----------



## geoffthomas

trove


----------



## SunshineOnMe

rover


----------



## zoe tate

overt


----------



## geoffthomas

trio


----------



## Harley Christensen

rote


----------



## loonlover

rotor


----------



## zoe tate

motor


----------



## geoffthomas

room


----------



## zoe tate

moor


----------



## loonlover

roam


----------



## zoe tate

more


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

remorse


----------



## Harley Christensen

restore


----------



## zoe tate

storer


----------



## loonlover

roster


----------



## zoe tate

oyster


----------



## geoffthomas

steroid


----------



## zoe tate

asteroid


----------



## geoffthomas

movie


----------



## loonlover

Cobbie said:


> disaster


destroy


----------



## zoe tate

strode


----------



## Harley Christensen

towers


----------



## geoffthomas

rowers


----------



## zoe tate

flowers


----------



## loonlover

lowers


----------



## zoe tate

glowers


----------



## geoffthomas

gloves


----------



## zoe tate

loves


----------



## loonlover

novels


----------



## zoe tate

ovens


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

vents


----------



## zoe tate

dents


----------



## geoffthomas

stand


----------



## zoe tate

staid


----------



## loonlover

said


----------



## zoe tate

aids


----------



## geoffthomas

side


----------



## zoe tate

hide


----------



## Tony Richards

hire


----------



## zoe tate

shire


----------



## loonlover

share


----------



## zoe tate

sparse


----------



## kindleworm

raise


----------



## zoe tate

praise


----------



## geoffthomas

pride


----------



## zoe tate

bride


----------



## Adrian Howell

fried


----------



## zoe tate

freed


----------



## geoffthomas

breed


----------



## loonlover

bread


----------



## zoe tate

braid


----------



## kindleworm

brain


----------



## geoffthomas

brine


----------



## zoe tate

Brie


----------



## Harley Christensen

brew


----------



## zoe tate

crew


----------



## kindleworm

crow


----------



## zoe tate

crowd


----------



## loonlover

dower


----------



## geoffthomas

power


----------



## zoe tate

powder


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

wonder


----------



## geoffthomas

wander


----------



## zoe tate

gander


----------



## loonlover

pander


----------



## Adrian Howell

lander


----------



## zoe tate

sander


----------



## kindleworm

deny


----------



## zoe tate

amphetamine


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

zoe tate said:


> amphetamine


Looks like innocent error. So I go back to "deny" above this....

Penny


----------



## zoe tate

Sorry! Thank you ...


Benny


----------



## soyfrank

Bendy


----------



## Tony Richards

Beady


----------



## zoe tate

ready


----------



## H.S.Bajwa

read


----------



## zoe tate

red


----------



## geoffthomas

drew


----------



## zoe tate

wren


----------



## H.S.Bajwa

when


----------



## zoe tate

new


----------



## loonlover

newer


----------



## zoe tate

renews


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

swear


----------



## zoe tate

wears


----------



## Harley Christensen

wards


----------



## zoe tate

guards


----------



## Harley Christensen

argues


----------



## zoe tate

agues


----------



## loonlover

guest


----------



## zoe tate

test


----------



## Harley Christensen

stat


----------



## zoe tate

stet


----------



## geoffthomas

test


----------



## zoe tate

rest


----------



## loonlover

best


----------



## zoe tate

beast


----------



## Harley Christensen

waste


----------



## Donna-Mae

paste


----------



## zoe tate

haste


----------



## kindleworm

steam


----------



## loonlover

stream


----------



## zoe tate

smarted


----------



## geoffthomas

dreams


----------



## zoe tate

drams


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dams


----------



## geoffthomas

spam


----------



## zoe tate

scam


----------



## 74Cuda

came


----------



## geoffthomas

cameo


----------



## 74Cuda

maced


----------



## zoe tate

made


----------



## geoffthomas

maid


----------



## Alexis-Shore

paid


----------



## zoe tate

pad


----------



## Alexis-Shore

pod


----------



## zoe tate

pond


----------



## Alexis-Shore

bond


----------



## loonlover

done


----------



## zoe tate

drone


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

drove


----------



## zoe tate

drive


----------



## Alexis-Shore

rivet


----------



## loonlover

river


----------



## zoe tate

riven


----------



## kindleworm

veins


----------



## zoe tate

vines


----------



## loonlover

vixen


----------



## zoe tate

vimen


----------



## Nancy Beck

limen


----------



## zoe tate

melon


----------



## kindleworm

molten


----------



## zoe tate

menthol


----------



## loonlover

thole


----------



## zoe tate

hole


----------



## Harley Christensen

help


----------



## zoe tate

whelp


----------



## loonlover

phew


----------



## zoe tate

hewn


----------



## Adrian Howell

when


----------



## zoe tate

wend


----------



## kindleworm

wind


----------



## zoe tate

windy


----------



## Paul Kohler

winey


----------



## zoe tate

winky


----------



## loonlover

dinky


----------



## zoe tate

drink


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

brink


----------



## zoe tate

brine


----------



## Paul Kohler

Rhine


----------



## zoe tate

Rhone


----------



## Paul Kohler

horny


----------



## loonlover

horn


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

born


----------



## zoe tate

borne


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

worn


----------



## geoffthomas

wrong


----------



## zoe tate

wrung


----------



## Paul Kohler

grunt


----------



## zoe tate

runt


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

hunt


----------



## edmjill

haunt


----------



## zoe tate

haunch


----------



## loonlover

hunch


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

bunch


----------



## Paul Kohler

churn


----------



## zoe tate

churl


----------



## loonlover

lurch


----------



## Paul Kohler

lunch


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

punch


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

punch


----------



## zoe tate

pinch


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

inch


----------



## zoe tate

cinch


----------



## Paul Kohler

clinch


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

clutch


----------



## zoe tate

latch


----------



## geoffthomas

chat


----------



## zoe tate

chit


----------



## loonlover

ditch


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

witch


----------



## kindleworm

chew


----------



## geoffthomas

chow


----------



## zoe tate

how


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

cow


----------



## zoe tate

crow


----------



## Paul Kohler

work


----------



## zoe tate

wok


----------



## geoffthomas

weak


----------



## zoe tate

tweak


----------



## SunshineOnMe

twerk (lol!!!)


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

perk


----------



## zoe tate

jerk


----------



## loonlover

reek


----------



## zoe tate

wreak


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

break


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bread


----------



## zoe tate

bream


----------



## Natasha Holme

mare


----------



## zoe tate

rate


----------



## Paul Kohler

treat


----------



## zoe tate

taster


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

waster


----------



## Alexis-Shore

wasted


----------



## zoe tate

waited


----------



## loonlover

waiter


----------



## Paul Kohler

retain


----------



## zoe tate

retinas


----------



## Nancy Beck

stained


----------



## zoe tate

strained


----------



## Paul Kohler

strainer


----------



## zoe tate

restraint


----------



## Paul Kohler

transient


----------



## 74Cuda

transcend


----------



## zoe tate

entranced


----------



## Paul Kohler

tendances


----------



## zoe tate

ascendent


----------



## loonlover

assented


----------



## zoe tate

standees


----------



## Paul Kohler

assended


----------



## 74Cuda

descend


----------



## zoe tate

descent


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

scented


----------



## zoe tate

destine


----------



## Paul Kohler

nested


----------



## zoe tate

needs


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

weeds


----------



## Tony Richards

weedy


----------



## geoffthomas

greedy


----------



## zoe tate

greed


----------



## loonlover

grade


----------



## Paul Kohler

drape


----------



## zoe tate

rare


----------



## loonlover

rate


----------



## Paul Kohler

trap


----------



## 74Cuda

strap


----------



## zoe tate

strip


----------



## Paul Kohler

spirit


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sprint


----------



## zoe tate

sprite


----------



## Valmore Daniels

spite


----------



## zoe tate

spit


----------



## Nancy Beck

pita


----------



## loonlover

pits


----------



## zoe tate

pith


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

pity


----------



## zoe tate

city


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

kitty


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

witty


----------



## zoe tate

ditty


----------



## Harley Christensen

deity


----------



## zoe tate

deify


----------



## loonlover

codify


----------



## zoe tate

oddity


----------



## geoffthomas

droid


----------



## zoe tate

adroit


----------



## Paul Kohler

rioted


----------



## zoe tate

detour


----------



## Nancy Beck

soured


----------



## loonlover

scoured


----------



## zoe tate

scours


----------



## Paul Kohler

scores


----------



## zoe tate

cores


----------



## loonlover

roses


----------



## zoe tate

arose


----------



## geoffthomas

reason


----------



## zoe tate

snare


----------



## Paul Kohler

rinse


----------



## zoe tate

siren


----------



## loonlover

shire


----------



## zoe tate

Irish


----------



## Harley Christensen

heirs


----------



## zoe tate

hairs


----------



## loonlover

hares


----------



## Tony Richards

hires


----------



## Paul Kohler

shore


----------



## zoe tate

rose


----------



## Harley Christensen

sear


----------



## Paul Kohler

shear


----------



## zoe tate

sheer


----------



## VickiT

reeds


----------



## zoe tate

reads


----------



## loonlover

bread


----------



## Paul Kohler

broad


----------



## Harley Christensen

hoard


----------



## zoe tate

heard


----------



## Paul Kohler

dread


----------



## zoe tate

dead


----------



## Paul Kohler

deaf


----------



## loonlover

feat


----------



## zoe tate

feet


----------



## Nancy Beck

beet


----------



## zoe tate

best


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rest


----------



## zoe tate

test


----------



## Paul Kohler

stat


----------



## zoe tate

tots


----------



## Harley Christensen

stop


----------



## kindleworm

slop


----------



## zoe tate

slope


----------



## loonlover

sloppy


----------



## kindleworm

floppy


----------



## Paul Kohler

flippy


----------



## zoe tate

flappy


----------



## Paul Kohler

slappy


----------



## loonlover

pulpy


----------



## zoe tate

I hadn't realised it was "change *3* letters", but ok ... in that case ...

weepy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

zoe tate said:


> I hadn't realised it was "change *3* letters", but ok ... in that case ...
> weepy


[The game is to change 1 letter but 2 primarily to keep the game moving. However, we count multiple letters such as EE in weepy as one. Thanks..]

*weep*


----------



## Paul Kohler

peek


----------



## zoe tate

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> The game is to change 1 letter but 2 primarily to keep the game moving. However, we count multiple letters such as EE in weepy as one. Thanks


Fair enough, thank you ... I'll get the hang of it, eventually ...

week


----------



## Harley Christensen

wake


----------



## zoe tate

awoken


----------



## Paul Kohler

awaken


----------



## zoe tate

waken


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

taken


----------



## zoe tate

teak


----------



## 74Cuda

trek


----------



## zoe tate

kart


----------



## loonlover

track


----------



## zoe tate

trace


----------



## kindleworm

brace


----------



## Donna-Mae

crabs


----------



## Tony Richards

cribs


----------



## 74Cuda

Crisis


----------



## Nancy Beck

isosceles


----------



## zoe tate

Not often you find "isosceles" in forum threads, here. And correctly spelled, too ... 

This thread is "change a letter", though, not "last two letters"  

crimes


----------



## loonlover

rimes


----------



## zoe tate

smear


----------



## kindleworm

stare


----------



## zoe tate

tears


----------



## loonlover

react


----------



## zoe tate

tract


----------



## kindleworm

actor


----------



## zoe tate

trace


----------



## Harley Christensen

truce


----------



## zoe tate

truck


----------



## Nancy Beck

trick


----------



## zoe tate

rick


----------



## Harley Christensen

rice


----------



## zoe tate

price


----------



## loonlover

trice


----------



## zoe tate

crime


----------



## geoffthomas

dime


----------



## zoe tate

dire


----------



## sstroble

zoe tate said:


> dire


tire


----------



## zoe tate

sire


----------



## geoffthomas

rice


----------



## zoe tate

ice


----------



## loonlover

nice


----------



## zoe tate

nicer


----------



## loonlover

niece


----------



## zoe tate

entice


----------



## loonlover

center


----------



## zoe tate

enter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

renter


----------



## zoe tate

sterner


----------



## sstroble

reenter


----------



## zoe tate

tenderer


----------



## loonlover

trendier


----------



## zoe tate

retrained


----------



## Paul Kohler

retained


----------



## zoe tate

resident


----------



## Harley Christensen

integers


----------



## kindleworm

strange


----------



## zoe tate

garnets


----------



## Valmore Daniels

argents


----------



## zoe tate

agents


----------



## Paul Kohler

grants


----------



## sstroble

string


----------



## zoe tate

trying


----------



## loonlover

crying


----------



## zoe tate

praying


----------



## Paul Kohler

prying


----------



## zoe tate

spying


----------



## kindleworm

spring


----------



## zoe tate

string


----------



## loonlover

strung


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

strong


----------



## kindleworm

thong


----------



## Paul Kohler

throng


----------



## zoe tate

throne


----------



## loonlover

honest


----------



## Nancy Beck

stoned


----------



## 74Cuda

denote


----------



## geoffthomas

detonate


----------



## zoe tate

detonated


----------



## loonlover

donated


----------



## zoe tate

atoned


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

noted


----------



## zoe tate

dote


----------



## sstroble

tote


----------



## zoe tate

tot


----------



## Paul Kohler

two


----------



## zoe tate

town


----------



## loonlover

went


----------



## zoe tate

knew


----------



## 74Cuda

news


----------



## zoe tate

west


----------



## 74Cuda

Sweat


----------



## zoe tate

swat


----------



## loonlover

straw


----------



## Paul Kohler

rates


----------



## zoe tate

tears


----------



## Harley Christensen

water


----------



## sstroble

taser


----------



## 74Cuda

Teaser


----------



## zoe tate

stared


----------



## Harley Christensen

adores


----------



## Nancy Beck

adored


----------



## loonlover

deader


----------



## Paul Kohler

reader


----------



## zoe tate

leader


----------



## 74Cuda

dealer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sealer


----------



## sstroble

leasee


----------



## zoe tate

leases


----------



## 74Cuda

please


----------



## sstroble

sleepy


----------



## 74Cuda

asleep


----------



## VickiT

slapped


----------



## loonlover

apples


----------



## zoe tate

appeals


----------



## sstroble

applies


----------



## Harley Christensen

ripples


----------



## zoe tate

nipples


----------



## Paul Kohler

splines


----------



## sstroble

lioness


----------



## zoe tate

insoles


----------



## 74Cuda

smiles


----------



## sstroble

simile


----------



## Natasha Holme

missile


----------



## zoe tate

missing


----------



## loonlover

kissing


----------



## zoe tate

dissing


----------



## 74Cuda

hissing


----------



## kindleworm

song


----------



## Paul Kohler

bong


----------



## zoe tate

bone


----------



## sstroble

node


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

mode


----------



## 74Cuda

dome


----------



## sstroble

mead


----------



## zoe tate

Dame


----------



## 74Cuda

Medal


----------



## zoe tate

mailed


----------



## loonlover

lamed


----------



## zoe tate

limed


----------



## Paul Kohler

medal


----------



## sstroble

metal


----------



## 74Cuda

lament


----------



## loonlover

talent


----------



## 74Cuda

latent


----------



## Paul Kohler

lantern


----------



## 74Cuda

eternal


----------



## loonlover

nature


----------



## Paul Kohler

return


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

turner


----------



## Valmore Daniels

turned


----------



## 74Cuda

tuned


----------



## loonlover

donut


----------



## 74Cuda

toned


----------



## zoe tate

donate


----------



## loonlover

notate


----------



## zoe tate

nitrate


----------



## Paul Kohler

trained


----------



## Cat Amesbury

inertia


----------



## 74Cuda

terrain


----------



## Cat Amesbury

erratic


----------



## zoe tate

craftier


----------



## Tony Richards

refracts


----------



## Cat Amesbury

fracture


----------



## zoe tate

fractured


----------



## loonlover

fracture


----------



## Harley Christensen

creature


----------



## Paul Kohler

recreate


----------



## zoe tate

recreated


----------



## Cat Amesbury

retraced


----------



## zoe tate

terraced


----------



## Harley Christensen

arrested


----------



## loonlover

serrated


----------



## Paul Kohler

separated


----------



## zoe tate

separate


----------



## loonlover

aspirate


----------



## Valmore Daniels

parasite


----------



## zoe tate

disparate


----------



## Cat Amesbury

aspirate


----------



## zoe tate

pastries


----------



## sstroble

pastimes


----------



## kindleworm

staple


----------



## Charnell

stable


----------



## zoe tate

table


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

blade


----------



## zoe tate

able


----------



## sstroble

beat


----------



## zoe tate

bet


----------



## Cat Amesbury

tube


----------



## zoe tate

tuba


----------



## yogini2

lacks


----------



## zoe tate

How do you get from "tuba" to "lacks" by changing a letter?

I offer ...

abut


----------



## Nancy Beck

Zoe, it's _magic!_ (Tho I did offer up _isosceles_ here when I mistakenly thought this was the last 2 letters thread. )

End of commentary.

I offer up: *bout*


----------



## zoe tate

tub


----------



## Paul Kohler

butt


----------



## zoe tate

bust


----------



## Cat Amesbury

stab


----------



## zoe tate

baste


----------



## sstroble

caste


----------



## zoe tate

steak


----------



## sstroble

taste


----------



## Nancy Beck

stare


----------



## Valmore Daniels

start


----------



## loonlover

tract


----------



## zoe tate

trace


----------



## sstroble

raced


----------



## Paul Kohler

creed


----------



## zoe tate

credo


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

doer


----------



## sstroble

dour


----------



## Cat Amesbury

curd


----------



## kindleworm

crude


----------



## sstroble

under


----------



## Cat Amesbury

nude


----------



## zoe tate

dune


----------



## sstroble

need


----------



## loonlover

nerd


----------



## Paul Kohler

herd


----------



## zoe tate

heard


----------



## sstroble

dream


----------



## Cat Amesbury

mead


----------



## sstroble

meal


----------



## Harley Christensen

malt


----------



## Alexis-Shore

salt


----------



## Paul Kohler

tail


----------



## zoe tate

lit


----------



## sstroble

oil


----------



## zoe tate

silo


----------



## Cat Amesbury

lies


----------



## zoe tate

slime


----------



## sstroble

limey


----------



## zoe tate

miles


----------



## Nancy Beck

smite


----------



## zoe tate

mite


----------



## loonlover

mitt


----------



## zoe tate

mist


----------



## Paul Kohler

smut


----------



## 74Cuda

tums


----------



## sstroble

tusk


----------



## Cat Amesbury

stuck


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

stack


----------



## zoe tate

tacky


----------



## loonlover

yacht


----------



## sstroble

chart


----------



## 74Cuda

rachet


----------



## 31842

teacher


----------



## 74Cuda

reaches


----------



## zoe tate

Hectares


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

secret


----------



## zoe tate

crest


----------



## sstroble

steer


----------



## zoe tate

rest


----------



## Alexis-Shore

crest


----------



## zoe tate

roast


----------



## geoffthomas

store


----------



## loonlover

stare


----------



## zoe tate

rate


----------



## 74Cuda

crate


----------



## zoe tate

crater


----------



## kindleworm

track


----------



## Cat Amesbury

cart


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dart


----------



## zoe tate

claret


----------



## Paul Kohler

clear


----------



## Cat Amesbury

race


----------



## 74Cuda

cared


----------



## sstroble

redact


----------



## Harley Christensen

arcade


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

arcane


----------



## zoe tate

caner


----------



## loonlover

carny


----------



## Paul Kohler

canary


----------



## zoe tate

canard


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

card


----------



## sstroble

draw


----------



## zoe tate

raw


----------



## loonlover

ware


----------



## zoe tate

swear


----------



## Paul Kohler

straw


----------



## sstroble

warps


----------



## zoe tate

wraps


----------



## Cat Amesbury

pears


----------



## sstroble

tears


----------



## zoe tate

rate


----------



## Cat Amesbury

tea


----------



## zoe tate

at


----------



## loonlover

ate


----------



## sstroble

tee


----------



## Paul Kohler

feet


----------



## kindleworm

free


----------



## sstroble

fire


----------



## zoe tate

ire


----------



## 74Cuda

recognize


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I think someone caught the wrong thread by mistake.

Moving on from "ire"...

red


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

drew


----------



## loonlover

draw


----------



## zoe tate

drawn


----------



## Paul Kohler

warden


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

garden


----------



## Cat Amesbury

ardent


----------



## kindleworm

tardy


----------



## zoe tate

dietary


----------



## loonlover

tirade


----------



## Paul Kohler

trader


----------



## zoe tate

raider


----------



## sstroble

reader


----------



## zoe tate

render


----------



## loonlover

tender


----------



## zoe tate

sender


----------



## Paul Kohler

enters


----------



## zoe tate

centres


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

scented


----------



## Cat Amesbury

decent


----------



## Donna-Mae

recent


----------



## 31842

trance


----------



## loonlover

craned


----------



## sstroble

rained


----------



## Cat Amesbury

drain


----------



## zoe tate

raid


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

paid


----------



## sstroble

idea


----------



## zoe tate

Ides


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

snide


----------



## zoe tate

dines


----------



## sstroble

sided


----------



## zoe tate

died


----------



## loonlover

diode


----------



## zoe tate

dosed


----------



## sstroble

dozed


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

domed


----------



## Paul Kohler

doomed


----------



## Tony Richards

roomed


----------



## Cat Amesbury

roamed


----------



## loonlover

caromed


----------



## sstroble

crammed


----------



## kindleworm

drama


----------



## sstroble

radar


----------



## Harley Christensen

array


----------



## loonlover

yarrow


----------



## Paul Kohler

sorry


----------



## sstroble

lorry


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

worry


----------



## zoe tate

wrong


----------



## Valmore Daniels

wring


----------



## Tony Richards

wiring


----------



## 74Cuda

ringer


----------



## zoe tate

grimier


----------



## loonlover

grimace


----------



## zoe tate

mirage


----------



## sstroble

migrate


----------



## zoe tate

migrant


----------



## Paul Kohler

training


----------



## zoe tate

straining


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

maintaining


----------



## zoe tate

animating


----------



## loonlover

animation


----------



## zoe tate

emanation


----------



## sstroble

damnation


----------



## zoe tate

dominant


----------



## loonlover

anointed


----------



## Paul Kohler

detain


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

retain


----------



## sstroble

terrain


----------



## zoe tate

terrapin


----------



## loonlover

restrain


----------



## zoe tate

strained


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Strainer


----------



## Paul Kohler

Retainer


----------



## zoe tate

ternaries


----------



## sstroble

arteries


----------



## zoe tate

retries


----------



## sstroble

retired


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

terrier


----------



## zoe tate

retire


----------



## loonlover

tireder


----------



## Paul Kohler

retread


----------



## zoe tate

trader


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

starred


----------



## zoe tate

daters


----------



## Cat Amesbury

reads


----------



## sstroble

areas


----------



## zoe tate

share


----------



## Valmore Daniels

shape


----------



## Paul Kohler

phased


----------



## sstroble

shaded


----------



## zoe tate

Hades


----------



## sstroble

heeds


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

deems


----------



## Meb Bryant

deers


----------



## loonlover

dears


----------



## zoe tate

dare


----------



## Paul Kohler

dart


----------



## zoe tate

art


----------



## sstroble

rate


----------



## Nihilist

sate


----------



## zoe tate

state


----------



## sstroble

tasty


----------



## zoe tate

hasty


----------



## sstroble

salty


----------



## zoe tate

atlas


----------



## sstroble

slate


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

style


----------



## zoe tate

lest


----------



## edmjill

pelts


----------



## loonlover

pleats


----------



## zoe tate

petal


----------



## sstroble

leaps


----------



## 31842

sleep


----------



## zoe tate

pleas


----------



## sstroble

speak


----------



## zoe tate

pokes


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

spoken


----------



## zoe tate

peons


----------



## sstroble

neons


----------



## zoe tate

none


----------



## loonlover

gone


----------



## Cat Amesbury

neon


----------



## zoe tate

one


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

no


----------



## zoe tate

ton


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

unto


----------



## zoe tate

fount


----------



## loonlover

mount


----------



## Cat Amesbury

amount


----------



## Paul Kohler

mound


----------



## zoe tate

nomad


----------



## Nancy Beck

demon


----------



## geoffthomas

dome


----------



## zoe tate

made


----------



## sstroble

bade


----------



## zoe tate

dab


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

bald


----------



## Donna-Mae

bold


----------



## zoe tate

doll


----------



## loonlover

loll


----------



## zoe tate

lull


----------



## Paul Kohler

full


----------



## zoe tate

fuel


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Yule


----------



## sstroble

mule


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Yale    (my alma mater)


----------



## Donna-Mae

yell


----------



## zoe tate

ley


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

levy


----------



## sstroble

very


----------



## zoe tate

over


----------



## Donna-Mae

love


----------



## zoe tate

vole


----------



## loonlover

volume


----------



## zoe tate

module


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

model


----------



## zoe tate

yodel


----------



## sstroble

dolly


----------



## zoe tate

doll


----------



## Paul Kohler

poll


----------



## sstroble

pole


----------



## zoe tate

elope


----------



## Paul Kohler

leper


----------



## sstroble

sleep


----------



## zoe tate

pleas


----------



## Donna-Mae

place


----------



## sstroble

scalp


----------



## zoe tate

scale


----------



## sstroble

steal


----------



## zoe tate

last


----------



## Paul Kohler

least


----------



## zoe tate

latest


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

fastest


----------



## zoe tate

fattest


----------



## sstroble

farthest


----------



## zoe tate

furthest


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

shutter


----------



## zoe tate

shatter


----------



## sstroble

smatter


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

restart


----------



## zoe tate

ratters


----------



## loonlover

tatters


----------



## sstroble

restate


----------



## 31842

street


----------



## zoe tate

steer


----------



## sstroble

reeds


----------



## Tony Richards

seeds


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

cedes


----------



## sstroble

cease


----------



## loonlover

leased


----------



## zoe tate

headless


----------



## 74Cuda

shades


----------



## zoe tate

I think from "shades" to "tint" changes more than just a letter? 


spades


----------



## loonlover

despise


----------



## zoe tate

disperse


----------



## sstroble

dispense


----------



## zoe tate

dispenser


----------



## sstroble

suspender


----------



## zoe tate

unpressed


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

depression


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dispersion


----------



## zoe tate

inspired


----------



## Tony Richards

spirited


----------



## loonlover

pirated


----------



## Paul Kohler

pirates


----------



## sstroble

striped


----------



## zoe tate

spider


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

drips


----------



## zoe tate

pride


----------



## 74Cuda

rider


----------



## zoe tate

Derry


----------



## 74Cuda

derby


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

brayed


----------



## sstroble

dreary


----------



## zoe tate

readers


----------



## loonlover

raiders


----------



## Cat Amesbury

despair


----------



## Paul Kohler

paired


----------



## zoe tate

drape


----------



## sstroble

pears


----------



## zoe tate

grape


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

gripe


----------



## sstroble

ripen


----------



## zoe tate

pine


----------



## sstroble

open


----------



## zoe tate

pen


----------



## Paul Kohler

pint


----------



## loonlover

tint


----------



## sstroble

tent


----------



## zoe tate

net


----------



## Tony Richards

nest


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

stein


----------



## sstroble

inert


----------



## Cat Amesbury

twine


----------



## Christine Tate

twin


----------



## zoe tate

want


----------



## loonlover

wane


----------



## Paul Kohler

news


----------



## zoe tate

sew


----------



## sstroble

sow


----------



## kindleworm

snow


----------



## Harley Christensen

nose


----------



## zoe tate

son


----------



## geoffthomas

sin


----------



## sstroble

sun


----------



## Tony Richards

shun


----------



## geoffthomas

shine


----------



## zoe tate

shin


----------



## Cat Amesbury

tins


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

stint


----------



## zoe tate

nets


----------



## sstroble

neat


----------



## zoe tate

tan


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

tarn


----------



## sstroble

barn


----------



## 74Cuda

rank


----------



## zoe tate

rain


----------



## Nihilist

urns


----------



## zoe tate

run


----------



## Cat Amesbury

rub


----------



## Nihilist

Bore


----------



## Nihilist

Torn


----------



## kindleworm

north


----------



## zoe tate

throne


----------



## Paul Kohler

thorny


----------



## sstroble

theory


----------



## zoe tate

other


----------



## Tony Richards

ether


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

they're


----------



## sstroble

cheery


----------



## Nihilist

Herry


----------



## zoe tate

sherry


----------



## sstroble

heresy


----------



## zoe tate

threes


----------



## Paul Kohler

street


----------



## sstroble

treats


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

stream


----------



## Nihilist

Trams


----------



## sstroble

ramps


----------



## zoe tate

stamps


----------



## kindleworm

stumps


----------



## Tony Richards

thumps


----------



## sstroble

thumbs


----------



## Paul Kohler

strum


----------



## zoe tate

trams


----------



## sstroble

ramps


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

parks


----------



## sstroble

speak


----------



## sstroble

reads


----------



## Paul Kohler

dreads


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

treads


----------



## sstroble

adores


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

seared


----------



## sstroble

eraser


----------



## zoe tate

dreary


----------



## Paul Kohler

reader


----------



## Tony Richards

raider


----------



## zoe tate

rained


----------



## sstroble

ruined


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

endure


----------



## zoe tate

under


----------



## sstroble

drone


----------



## zoe tate

rowdy


----------



## sstroble

dowery


----------



## zoe tate

dower


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

cower


----------



## sstroble

rower


----------



## geoffthomas

prose


----------



## zoe tate

Eros


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

roses


----------



## zoe tate

stores


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

snorts


----------



## barbie25

Sports


----------



## zoe tate

tropes


----------



## loonlover

porter


----------



## sstroble

pouter


----------



## zoe tate

troupe


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

petrol


----------



## zoe tate

petrel


----------



## loonlover

letter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

better


----------



## zoe tate

butter


----------



## sstroble

rebuts


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

strobe


----------



## zoe tate

breast


----------



## loonlover

beast


----------



## zoe tate

best


----------



## sstroble

tabs


----------



## loonlover

seat


----------



## sstroble

date


----------



## zoe tate

debt


----------



## Tony Richards

bend


----------



## sstroble

dent


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

trend


----------



## zoe tate

rent


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

tarn


----------



## zoe tate

art


----------



## loonlover

cart


----------



## sstroble

track


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

racks


----------



## zoe tate

cares


----------



## loonlover

fares


----------



## zoe tate

reefs


----------



## sstroble

fears


----------



## zoe tate

gears


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

grates


----------



## zoe tate

tears


----------



## loonlover

steer


----------



## 74Cuda

rest


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

true


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

rule


----------



## zoe tate

lured


----------



## loonlover

rude


----------



## zoe tate

dura


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dare


----------



## zoe tate

red


----------



## sstroble

rid


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

id


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

bid


----------



## loonlover

bird


----------



## geoffthomas

dirt


----------



## zoe tate

tire


----------



## sstroble

tiger


----------



## zoe tate

grist


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

strip


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

prism


----------



## kindleworm

maps


----------



## zoe tate

spam


----------



## kindleworm

gasp


----------



## loonlover

grasp


----------



## zoe tate

grape


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

purge


----------



## sstroble

group


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

grope


----------



## loonlover

purge


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

surge


----------



## sstroble

genus


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Venus


----------



## sstroble

venue


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

seven


----------



## loonlover

never


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ever


----------



## sstroble

reed


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

lede


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

keel


----------



## Donna-Mae

keen


----------



## loonlover

teen


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

tern


----------



## sstroble

bern


----------



## loonlover

wren


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

renew


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

ween


----------



## Nancy Beck

knew


----------



## loonlover

know


----------



## sstroble

knob


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

snob


----------



## sstroble

bone


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

tone


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

toon


----------



## loonlover

noon


----------



## sstroble

boon


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

Boron


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

boson


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

snobs


----------



## loonlover

snows


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

swans


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

wants


----------



## loonlover

straw


----------



## kindleworm

waist


----------



## sstroble

stair


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

satyr


----------



## sstroble

pasty


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

strap


----------



## loonlover

party


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

part


----------



## 31842

trap


----------



## sstroble

trip


----------



## zoe tate

pit


----------



## sstroble

put


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

pout


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

gout


----------



## loonlover

tour


----------



## zoe tate

route


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

trout


----------



## zoe tate

turret


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

treat


----------



## loonlover

react


----------



## 74Cuda

create


----------



## geoffthomas

crate


----------



## sstroble

tears


----------



## 74Cuda

shear


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

ashes


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

shades


----------



## geoffthomas

shred


----------



## kindleworm

shard


----------



## loonlover

chard


----------



## geoffthomas

crash


----------



## sstroble

share


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

trash


----------



## sstroble

stair


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

strain


----------



## loonlover

sprain


----------



## geoffthomas

spring


----------



## sstroble

brings


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

grins


----------



## loonlover

snag


----------



## sstroble

bags


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tags


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

angst


----------



## loonlover

angers


----------



## sstroble

dangers


----------



## 74Cuda

ganders


----------



## sstroble

stander


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

granted


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

grated


----------



## sstroble

ratted


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rated


----------



## sstroble

dears


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

scared


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

scaled


----------



## loonlover

scald


----------



## Luke King

scalp


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

slack


----------



## Guest

slick


----------



## loonlover

slice


----------



## sstroble

since


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

incest


----------



## sstroble

insects


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

sections


----------



## Maria Romana

suctions


----------



## sstroble

auctions


----------



## loonlover

actions


----------



## sstroble

faction


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

coating


----------



## kindleworm

boating


----------



## loonlover

floating


----------



## sstroble

locating


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

clothing


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

clotting


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

blotting


----------



## sstroble

bolting


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

boating


----------



## VickiT

beating


----------



## kindleworm

great


----------



## sstroble

tread


----------



## geoffthomas

treat


----------



## sstroble

start


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

prats


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

warts


----------



## zoe tate

wars


----------



## loonlover

cars


----------



## sstroble

arks


----------



## geoffthomas

dark


----------



## zoe tate

dare


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

ready


----------



## sstroble

early


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lyre


----------



## kindleworm

prey


----------



## zoe tate

pray


----------



## sstroble

rays


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

satyr


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

yurts


----------



## loonlover

story


----------



## zoe tate

Tory


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

tort


----------



## loonlover

tart


----------



## sstroble

rate


----------



## zoe tate

orate


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ratio


----------



## zoe tate

ration


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

rotini


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

tinier


----------



## zoe tate

nitrite


----------



## loonlover

rotten


----------



## zoe tate

tenor


----------



## kindleworm

ornate


----------



## Harley Christensen

mentor


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

meteor


----------



## loonlover

metro


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

meter


----------



## zoe tate

reem


----------



## Harley Christensen

mare


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

tamer


----------



## Harley Christensen

steam


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

remits


----------



## loonlover

remiss


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

missed


----------



## Harley Christensen

dishes


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dashes


----------



## Harley Christensen

hassle


----------



## zoe tate

cassle


----------



## loonlover

classes


----------



## zoe tate

glasses


----------



## sstroble

largess


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

largest


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

strangle


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

starling


----------



## loonlover

startling


----------



## kindleworm

spring


----------



## zoe tate

It's switched from "change a letter" to "remove a 4-letter syllable and then change another couple of letters"?

Ok ...

string


----------



## sstroble

strong


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

thongs


----------



## A.E. Williams

things


----------



## sstroble

siting


----------



## loonlover

sting


----------



## sstroble

rings


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sing


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

gist


----------



## sstroble

grist


----------



## zoe tate

tigers


----------



## loonlover

tires


----------



## sstroble

rates


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

stale


----------



## R. Woodrose

Shale.


----------



## sstroble

whale


----------



## kindleworm

slaw


----------



## sstroble

walls


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

swell


----------



## loonlover

spell


----------



## sstroble

leaps


----------



## kindleworm

spade


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

pasted


----------



## sstroble

stated


----------



## zoe tate

trades


----------



## loonlover

trader


----------



## kindleworm

dream


----------



## sstroble

meads


----------



## loonlover

meadow


----------



## sstroble

mowed


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

wormed


----------



## sstroble

worded


----------



## loonlover

drowned


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

wondered


----------



## sstroble

wandered


----------



## loonlover

deranged


----------



## sstroble

renegade


----------



## kindleworm

gardens


----------



## sstroble

dragons


----------



## kindleworm

grades


----------



## sstroble

reads


----------



## loonlover

reeds


----------



## sstroble

seeder


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

speeder


----------



## Tony Richards

spender


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

slender


----------



## geoffthomas

slander


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

larders


----------



## sstroble

alders


----------



## loonlover

scald


----------



## kindleworm

laces


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

places


----------



## sstroble

spaces


----------



## loonlover

species


----------



## sstroble

pieces


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

pies


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

spire


----------



## loonlover

spear


----------



## sstroble

raspy


----------



## loonlover

sprays


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

strays


----------



## sstroble

brassy


----------



## kindleworm

brash


----------



## loonlover

crash


----------



## sstroble

chase


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

chaste


----------



## loonlover

hasten


----------



## sstroble

astern


----------



## kindleworm

nasty


----------



## loonlover

tasty


----------



## sstroble

salty


----------



## Tony Richards

malty


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

tamely


----------



## loonlover

namely


----------



## sstroble

mainly


----------



## Tony Richards

nimbly


----------



## sstroble

blimey


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

limber


----------



## loonlover

climber


----------



## sstroble

reclaim


----------



## Tony Richards

miracles


----------



## sstroble

articles


----------



## kindleworm

particles


----------



## loonlover

practices


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

accredits


----------



## kindleworm

soccer


----------



## loonlover

occurs


----------



## kindleworm

score


----------



## sstroble

cross


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dross


----------



## sstroble

trods


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

sport


----------



## zoe tate

spurt


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

turps


----------



## loonlover

sprout


----------



## sstroble

pouter


----------



## loonlover

route


----------



## sstroble

rotes


----------



## kindleworm

story


----------



## zoe tate

roast


----------



## geoffthomas

stars


----------



## sstroble

stair


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

strain


----------



## loonlover

restrain


----------



## sstroble

stringer


----------



## Tony Richards

stranger


----------



## sstroble

starring


----------



## Lindy Moone

starling


----------



## loonlover

starting


----------



## sstroble

ratings


----------



## loonlover

stating


----------



## sstroble

teasing


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

searing


----------



## loonlover

earring


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ringer


----------



## Tony Richards

ginger


----------



## sstroble

rigger


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

trigger


----------



## sstroble

grifter


----------



## loonlover

drifter


----------



## 74Cuda

terrified


----------



## sstroble

re-trifled


----------



## loonlover

trifled


----------



## kindleworm

deftly


----------



## sstroble

felted


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

belted


----------



## loonlover

belated


----------



## sstroble

bleater


----------



## loonlover

repeat


----------



## Tony Richards

tapers


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

sparse


----------



## loonlover

spear


----------



## sstroble

tears


----------



## Tony Richards

satyr


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

arty


----------



## sstroble

Marty


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

martyr


----------



## geoffthomas

smart


----------



## loonlover

master


----------



## sstroble

streams


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

tasters


----------



## kindleworm

tatters


----------



## sstroble

restate


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dearest


----------



## loonlover

retread


----------



## sstroble

dreamer


----------



## loonlover

madder


----------



## sstroble

framed


----------



## loonlover

farmer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

warmer


----------



## sstroble

rearms


----------



## loonlover

smears


----------



## sstroble

dreams


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

master


----------



## loonlover

mister


----------



## sstroble

tamers


----------



## loonlover

smart


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

storm


----------



## kindleworm

roast


----------



## sstroble

Starr (as in Ringo)


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

brats


----------



## Tony Richards

stars


----------



## loonlover

tress


----------



## sstroble

certs


----------



## Tony Richards

traces


----------



## sstroble

secret


----------



## loonlover

secrete


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

creates


----------



## kindleworm

berates


----------



## sstroble

serrate


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tears


----------



## loonlover

steer


----------



## sstroble

beers


----------



## loonlover

rebels


----------



## sstroble

treble


----------



## Tony Richards

beret


----------



## sstroble

brest


----------



## kindleworm

beast


----------



## CherieMarks

least


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

shale


----------



## kindleworm

shape


----------



## sstroble

reaps


----------



## loonlover

spares


----------



## zoe tate

spires


----------



## loonlover

spirea


----------



## zoe tate

spiral


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

praise


----------



## zoe tate

spear


----------



## loonlover

appear


----------



## kindleworm

apple


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

paper


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

raper


----------



## sstroble

prier


----------



## geoffthomas

river


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

liver


----------



## zoe tate

revile


----------



## loonlover

relieve


----------



## sstroble

leveler


----------



## zoe tate

reveler


----------



## kindleworm

rebel


----------



## Adrian Howell

rabel


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

fable


----------



## loonlover

flea


----------



## msdanielle28

plea


----------



## zoe tate

paler


----------



## sstroble

prate


----------



## kindleworm

pirate


----------



## zoe tate

traipse


----------



## sstroble

praised


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dippers


----------



## loonlover

sipper


----------



## sstroble

supper


----------



## zoe tate

upper


----------



## sstroble

preps


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

spore


----------



## loonlover

porous


----------



## sstroble

stupor


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

spurt


----------



## sstroble

sport


----------



## loonlover

portal


----------



## sstroble

aortal


----------



## loonlover

total


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

latte


----------



## loonlover

later


----------



## sstroble

realty


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

really


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

relay


----------



## loonlover

layers


----------



## sstroble

yearly


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dearly


----------



## loonlover

clearly


----------



## kindleworm

lyric


----------



## loonlover

lyrical


----------



## kindleworm

local


----------



## loonlover

vocal


----------



## Tony Richards

coals


----------



## kindleworm

coast


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

boast


----------



## loonlover

boars


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

boards


----------



## loonlover

soared


----------



## telracs

scared


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

scaled


----------



## loonlover

spaced


----------



## zoe tate

paced


----------



## kindleworm

dance


----------



## zoe tate

cedar


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

cured


----------



## zoe tate

curd


----------



## telracs

card


----------



## zoe tate

cared


----------



## kindleworm

dream


----------



## zoe tate

marred


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

married


----------



## loonlover

rammed


----------



## sstroble

reamed


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

creamed


----------



## Tony Richards

screamed!!!!!!!!


----------



## kindleworm

media


----------



## zoe tate

dame


----------



## Paul Reid

tame


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

screamed -> media is four changes (change 1 & drop 3)...  

But to continue on...

meaty


----------



## zoe tate

Crenel said:


> screamed -> media is four changes (change 1 & drop 3)...


I see, maybe it did belong here, then? I imagined it had just been posted in the wrong thread by mistake (which also happens quite a bit, with these games, because people often post in 4-5 of them, and it's comparatively to easy to "forget which thread you're in"; have done that myself, once or twice).



Crenel said:


> meaty


mate


----------



## loonlover

teams


----------



## zoe tate

master


----------



## sstroble

taster


----------



## loonlover

haste


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

chaste


----------



## kindleworm

these


----------



## sstroble

sheets


----------



## loonlover

sheers


----------



## kindleworm

sheep


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

phase


----------



## sstroble

space


----------



## loonlover

peace


----------



## kindleworm

paste


----------



## sstroble

staple


----------



## geoffthomas

please


----------



## DerekG

plead


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dapple


----------



## loonlover

applaud


----------



## sstroble

dualapps 
(know this is a stretch but it appears dualapps is a word used by computer wizards: http://www.windowshelpzone.com/thread/how-can-i-start-dualapps-40modernui-desktop-version-included-40e.g.-ie104141-from-modernui-directly/8.html)


----------



## loonlover

applause


----------



## sstroble

apparels


----------



## loonlover

appears


----------



## kindleworm

pearls


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

spared


----------



## sstroble

speared


----------



## loonlover

parsed


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

grapes


----------



## kindleworm

Prague


----------



## A.G. Richards

pager


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

graph


----------



## sstroble

Ralph


----------



## loonlover

phrase


----------



## sstroble

praise


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

braise


----------



## loonlover

arise


----------



## A.G. Richards

stare


----------



## sstroble

stair


----------



## kindleworm

stain


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Stalin


----------



## sstroble

talons


----------



## loonlover

tonsil


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

lotions


----------



## sstroble

notions


----------



## laklak

nations


----------



## loonlover

actions


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

factions


----------



## laklak

fiction


----------



## loonlover

iconic


----------



## laklak

ironic


----------



## loonlover

chronic


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Norwich


----------



## sstroble

inchworm


----------



## loonlover

micron


----------



## sstroble

ironic


----------



## Valmore Daniels

irony


----------



## kindleworm

yarn


----------



## laklak

barn


----------



## sstroble

brain


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

rabid


----------



## laklak

rapid


----------



## sstroble

plaid


----------



## laklak

plain


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

plank


----------



## laklak

plant


----------



## zoe tate

planet


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

peanut


----------



## zoe tate

unseat


----------



## loonlover

saute


----------



## zoe tate

sante


----------



## sstroble

aunts


----------



## zoe tate

gnats


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

giants


----------



## laklak

grants


----------



## loonlover

gratis


----------



## laklak

grater


----------



## zoe tate

target


----------



## sstroble

greats


----------



## zoe tate

rates


----------



## archaeoroutes

tears


----------



## laklak

teams


----------



## zoe tate

beams


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

shame


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

same


----------



## laklak

Sami


----------



## zoe tate

aims


----------



## archaeoroutes

alms


----------



## laklak

psalm


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

lumps


----------



## zoe tate

lamps


----------



## sstroble

pampas


----------



## loonlover

papas


----------



## laklak

papal


----------



## zoe tate

appeal


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

apples


----------



## zoe tate

dapples


----------



## Lynn McNamee

dimples


----------



## laklak

simple


----------



## loonlover

simply


----------



## sstroble

dimply


----------



## laklak

damply


----------



## Lynn McNamee

damper


----------



## archaeoroutes

ramped


----------



## laklak

romper


----------



## Lynn McNamee

temper


----------



## loonlover

preempt


----------



## sstroble

emptier


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

merited


----------



## zoe tate

demerits


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

merits


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

stream


----------



## laklak

steamer


----------



## loonlover

stammer


----------



## sstroble

masters


----------



## zoe tate

maestros


----------



## archaeoroutes

maelstrom


----------



## loonlover

marmoset


----------



## archaeoroutes

stammer


----------



## sstroble

steamer


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

teasers


----------



## archaeoroutes

treaters


----------



## zoe tate

restarted


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dreariest


----------



## zoe tate

roistered


----------



## loonlover

cloistered


----------



## sstroble

de-locaters


----------



## laklak

relocated


----------



## zoe tate

electors


----------



## archaeoroutes

selector


----------



## sstroble

deflector


----------



## laklak

reflector


----------



## zoe tate

refectory


----------



## loonlover

refractory


----------



## zoe tate

tarryforce


----------



## sstroble

Fordtracer -- n. a skipchaser who specializes in tracking down Ford cars whose owners have stopped payments. Slang, used mostly in rural areas and inner cities.


----------



## zoe tate

fordtracers


----------



## loonlover

costarred


----------



## sstroble

Redcoats


----------



## zoe tate

decorates


----------



## loonlover

decorate


----------



## sstroble

cratered


----------



## zoe tate

terrace


----------



## laklak

preface


----------



## zoe tate

reface


----------



## archaeoroutes

redface


----------



## zoe tate

defacer


----------



## laklak

defamer


----------



## sstroble

reframed


----------



## zoe tate

forearmed


----------



## laklak

forewarned


----------



## zoe tate

unfurrowed


----------



## sstroble

under-frown (a frown made by someone from down under, Australia)


----------



## sstroble

rounderfan (archaic English from the period when the game of rounders was first invented in the 1500s. Linguists are divided on whether it refers to a fan of the game or a strikeout if on a third good ball, the batter fails to strike the ball and the catcher holds the ball before it touches the ground).

Okay, I admit it's getting pretty deep here but this change 1 letter game is the hardest word game I've ever seen.


----------



## zoe tate

infrared


----------



## sstroble

inferred


----------



## zoe tate

refined


----------



## sstroble

finders


----------



## zoe tate

diners


----------



## sstroble

sardine


----------



## archaeoroutes

sardines


----------



## zoe tate

tardiness


----------



## kindleworm

dressy


----------



## zoe tate

wow - that's quite a leap?

Ok ...

dyers


----------



## sstroble

dears


----------



## zoe tate

read


----------



## sstroble

dread


----------



## zoe tate

dare


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

cared


----------



## sstroble

crated


----------



## zoe tate

created


----------



## loonlover

traced


----------



## archaeoroutes

tracked


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

trucked


----------



## zoe tate

rucked


----------



## sstroble

crooked (is it okay to use a double letter like oo instead of a single letter?)


----------



## zoe tate

I think so ...

crocked


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

croaked


----------



## sstroble

caromed


----------



## loonlover

roamed


----------



## archaeoroutes

dream


----------



## sstroble

America


----------



## zoe tate

(Are we all playing the same game, here?)


camera


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

creamy


----------



## loonlover

cream


----------



## sstroble

zoe tate said:


> (Are we all playing the same game, here?)
> 
> camera


sorry about that, must have gotten the games confused.

cream

armed


----------



## zoe tate

farmed


----------



## archaeoroutes

farmer


----------



## zoe tate

harmer


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

hammer


----------



## loonlover

harem


----------



## zoe tate

mare


----------



## sstroble

smear


----------



## zoe tate

stare


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

strew


----------



## zoe tate

rest


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

rust


----------



## archaeoroutes

crust


----------



## zoe tate

stuck


----------



## loonlover

stick


----------



## zoe tate

tick


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

icky


----------



## zoe tate

lick


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

click


----------



## sstroble

clock


----------



## loonlover

cockle


----------



## zoe tate

locker


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Creole


----------



## zoe tate

elector


----------



## sstroble

selector


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

cloister


----------



## loonlover

loiters


----------



## zoe tate

litres (or "liters", for the U.S. contingent)


----------



## sstroble

slither


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

lathers


----------



## zoe tate

hatters


----------



## loonlover

shatters


----------



## sstroble

shutters


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

sputters


----------



## zoe tate

putters


----------



## sstroble

reputes


----------



## loonlover

respite


----------



## kindleworm

sport


----------



## zoe tate

sort


----------



## archaeoroutes

tor


----------



## archaeoroutes

to


----------



## archaeoroutes

O!


----------



## zoe tate

no


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

yon


----------



## loonlover

yen


----------



## sstroble

nery


----------



## zoe tate

yearn


----------



## archaeoroutes

nearly


----------



## zoe tate

learns


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

earns


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

smear


----------



## archaeoroutes

reams


----------



## zoe tate

stare


----------



## loonlover

scare


----------



## zoe tate

spare


----------



## geoffthomas

spear


----------



## zoe tate

pear


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

prate


----------



## kindleworm

pirate


----------



## sstroble

pirated


----------



## loonlover

prated


----------



## zoe tate

draped


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

paraded


----------



## zoe tate

adapter


----------



## loonlover

adopter


----------



## sstroble

predate


----------



## kindleworm

dream


----------



## zoe tate

kindleworm said:


> dream


Intended for another thread, maybe? 

prelate


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

stealer


----------



## zoe tate

stellar


----------



## sstroble

cellars


----------



## zoe tate

sculler


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

curlers


----------



## zoe tate

lucres


----------



## loonlover

suckle


----------



## zoe tate

muckles


----------



## archaeoroutes

mickles


----------



## sstroble

tickles


----------



## zoe tate

sectlike


----------



## sstroble

dis-elect


----------



## zoe tate

stenciled


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

listened


----------



## loonlover

glistened


----------



## zoe tate

gentilised


----------



## sstroble

diesel-gent  (male driver of 18-wheeler big rig tractor trailers, usually of the 50 foot or longer variety)


----------



## zoe tate

sitegleaned (learned or deduced from a glance at a website)


----------



## sstroble

saline-greet  (a get together of saline solutions stored in a hospital supply room; slang, and so far used only in the alternative history fantasy mystery thriller sub-genre currently seeking recognition)


----------



## geoffthomas

sleeting


----------



## zoe tate

slating


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

plating


----------



## geoffthomas

platinum


----------



## zoe tate

laminate


----------



## archaeoroutes

lament


----------



## zoe tate

mental


----------



## loonlover

metal


----------



## zoe tate

tale


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

talc


----------



## geoffthomas

clam


----------



## zoe tate

clay


----------



## sstroble

ally


----------



## loonlover

allay


----------



## zoe tate

Allah


----------



## geoffthomas

halal


----------



## zoe tate

hall


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

hail


----------



## zoe tate

pail


----------



## sstroble

plaid


----------



## zoe tate

pallid


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

placid


----------



## zoe tate

placed


----------



## geoffthomas

plead


----------



## zoe tate

paddle


----------



## sstroble

leaded


----------



## zoe tate

leaden


----------



## kindleworm

denial


----------



## zoe tate

lander


----------



## sstroble

blander


----------



## zoe tate

blender


----------



## Tony Richards

enabled


----------



## zoe tate

deniable


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

deadline


----------



## sstroble

headline


----------



## zoe tate

headlined


----------



## sstroble

Addeline    (variant spelling of Adeline, found mainly  in southern regions of illiterate Appalachian dwellers of French heritage during the 1700s to the late 1800s)


----------



## zoe tate

deadlines


----------



## loonlover

landslide


----------



## zoe tate

landladies


----------



## EthanRussellErway

landlocked


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

deadlock


----------



## zoe tate

EthanRussellErway said:


> landlocked


Excuse my asking, but how did we get from "landladies" to "landlocked" by "changing a letter"  ??


----------



## sstroble

Not sure which word to use at this point, will try landladies 

sandladies  (those females who frequent beaches, formerly known as surfer girls in the 1960s)


----------



## zoe tate

sidesalad (possibly hyphenated, in the best circles   )


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

sidecar ...heh heh, just kidding, don't kill me. 

palisades


----------



## sstroble

all-spades (as in an all-spades hand dealt in a card game of hearts or spades)


----------



## zoe tate

pleased


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

stapled


----------



## loonlover

pleads


----------



## zoe tate

dales


----------



## kindleworm

ladle


----------



## zoe tate

lead


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

decal


----------



## zoe tate

clad


----------



## sstroble

Claud  (and Company, a catering firm)


----------



## loonlover

cloud


----------



## kindleworm

dulce


----------



## zoe tate

clue


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

cull


----------



## loonlover

cell


----------



## sstroble

Dell


----------



## bobbic

dull


----------



## zoe tate

loud


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

cloud


----------



## sstroble

lucid


----------



## zoe tate

clued


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

glued


----------



## sstroble

guide


----------



## zoe tate

Guido


----------



## kindleworm

guild


----------



## zoe tate

build


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

blind


----------



## zoe tate

bland


----------



## sstroble

blond


----------



## loonlover

bind


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

kind


----------



## kindleworm

drink


----------



## zoe tate

drank


----------



## sstroble

ranks


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

pranks


----------



## zoe tate

prinks


----------



## loonlover

sprint


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

turnips


----------



## archaeoroutes

turnups


----------



## zoe tate

upturn


----------



## sstroble

run-ups (vaguely remember this word from some book or movie set somewhere in the British Empire of old)


----------



## zoe tate

spurn


----------



## loonlover

syrup


----------



## archaeoroutes

spur


----------



## zoe tate

purr


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

burr


----------



## zoe tate

rub


----------



## sstroble

Burt


----------



## loonlover

burnt


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

turban


----------



## zoe tate

urbane


----------



## Tony Richards

******


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

beanie


----------



## sstroble

meanie


----------



## zoe tate

menial


----------



## loonlover

malign


----------



## zoe tate

align


----------



## Tony Richards

ailing


----------



## zoe tate

mailing


----------



## sstroble

mailings


----------



## zoe tate

sailing


----------



## loonlover

failing


----------



## zoe tate

leafing


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

leaving


----------



## zoe tate

heaving


----------



## loonlover

having


----------



## zoe tate

haring


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Grinch


----------



## zoe tate

chagrin


----------



## loonlover

charging


----------



## sstroble

changing


----------



## zoe tate

hanging


----------



## kindleworm

going


----------



## geoffthomas

gong


----------



## zoe tate

long


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

blog


----------



## zoe tate

log


----------



## loonlover

fog


----------



## zoe tate

of


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

fox


----------



## zoe tate

foe


----------



## sstroble

fore


----------



## geoffthomas

forge


----------



## zoe tate

forage


----------



## sstroble

orange


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

grange


----------



## zoe tate

ranged


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

angered


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

Danger


----------



## zoe tate

reading


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

Daring


----------



## zoe tate

grand


----------



## sstroble

dagger 

(Hope this is okay, think 1 of the posts said a single letter can be changed to a double letter (here it is g changed to gg) and not count toward the other letter change (here n was changed to e). If this is not allowed, will the next poster please work off of the word grand?)


----------



## loonlover

raged


----------



## zoe tate

grated


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

geared


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

feared


----------



## A.E. Williams

reared


----------



## zoe tate

readers


----------



## loonlover

raiders


----------



## sstroble

drapers


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

spreader


----------



## archaeoroutes

readers


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

Retreads


----------



## zoe tate

arrested


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

dearest


----------



## zoe tate

drearest


----------



## loonlover

steadier


----------



## sstroble

resisted


----------



## archaeoroutes

desisted


----------



## zoe tate

dissented


----------



## loonlover

dissent


----------



## zoe tate

snidest


----------



## A.E. Williams

destiny


----------



## zoe tate

stained


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

painted


----------



## sstroble

fainted


----------



## zoe tate

defiant


----------



## loonlover

definite


----------



## zoe tate

feinted


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

infested


----------



## zoe tate

infected


----------



## A.E. Williams

disinfected?

I only changed 'one' letter?

otherwise:

invected


----------



## zoe tate

enticed


----------



## A.E. Williams

descent


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

nestled


----------



## Melody Simmons

destine


----------



## loonlover

destiny


----------



## Melody Simmons

stinted


----------



## zoe tate

stunted


----------



## Melody Simmons

student


----------



## zoe tate

nudest


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

tunes


----------



## zoe tate

nest


----------



## Adrian Howell

vest


----------



## sstroble

vast


----------



## zoe tate

vat


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

rat


----------



## Melody Simmons

rate


----------



## zoe tate

irate


----------



## Melody Simmons

pirate


----------



## zoe tate

pirated


----------



## A.E. Williams

repaid


----------



## zoe tate

prayed


----------



## Adrian Howell

prayer


----------



## zoe tate

reaped


----------



## loonlover

deeper


----------



## zoe tate

recede


----------



## Melody Simmons

degree


----------



## sstroble

dredge


----------



## zoe tate

degrade


----------



## A.E. Williams

garden


----------



## Melody Simmons

darned


----------



## zoe tate

dread


----------



## A.E. Williams

address


----------



## zoe tate

dressed


----------



## Melody Simmons

pressed


----------



## A.E. Williams

dessert


----------



## dgrant

dresses


----------



## sstroble

tresses


----------



## Melody Simmons

tressels


----------



## zoe tate

restless


----------



## Melody Simmons

stressed


----------



## zoe tate

deserts


----------



## loonlover

deserted


----------



## zoe tate

steered


----------



## Melody Simmons

rested


----------



## zoe tate

deter


----------



## A.E. Williams

tiered


----------



## zoe tate

dieters


----------



## A.E. Williams

strident


----------



## Melody Simmons

dentist


----------



## zoe tate

instated


----------



## sstroble

unstated


----------



## loonlover

taunted


----------



## zoe tate

tainted


----------



## Melody Simmons

attend


----------



## zoe tate

anted


----------



## A.E. Williams

dance


----------



## sstroble

Lance


----------



## loonlover

glance


----------



## zoe tate

clanged


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dangled


----------



## zoe tate

gladden


----------



## A.E. Williams

England


----------



## zoe tate

lending


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

blending


----------



## sstroble

bending


----------



## timothymckean

beading


----------



## zoe tate

gained


----------



## loonlover

detain


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

tinder


----------



## zoe tate

tired


----------



## Melody Simmons

dried


----------



## loonlover

fried


----------



## sstroble

dicer


----------



## zoe tate

ride


----------



## Melody Simmons

pride


----------



## zoe tate

repaid


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

repair


----------



## zoe tate

carper


----------



## kindleworm

prayer


----------



## zoe tate

respray


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

raspier


----------



## sstroble

praisers


----------



## loonlover

reprises


----------



## zoe tate

perspires


----------



## loonlover

respires


----------



## sstroble

pressure


----------



## zoe tate

user-rep (excuse the ugly hyphen and abbreviation: just a topical one for forums ...)


----------



## kindleworm

spore


----------



## Adrian Howell

spare


----------



## loonlover

spree


----------



## zoe tate

pester


----------



## Melody Simmons

presto


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

throes


----------



## zoe tate

throws (with apologies for being so "predictable")


----------



## loonlover

short


----------



## zoe tate

shout


----------



## kindleworm

spout


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

sprout


----------



## zoe tate

posture


----------



## loonlover

poster


----------



## zoe tate

ostler


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

result


----------



## loonlover

trellis


----------



## sstroble

Stillers  (plural of last Stiller)


----------



## zoe tate

sterile


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

eeriest


----------



## zoe tate

reties


----------



## loonlover

retires


----------



## zoe tate

reciters


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

critters


----------



## zoe tate

stricter


----------



## sstroble

Richters  (plural of surname Richter)


----------



## zoe tate

starchier


----------



## loonlover

charters


----------



## zoe tate

archers


----------



## sstroble

searcher


----------



## zoe tate

research


----------



## loonlover

chaser


----------



## zoe tate

reach


----------



## loonlover

chair


----------



## zoe tate

char


----------



## sstroble

chard


----------



## zoe tate

shard


----------



## loonlover

shear


----------



## zoe tate

hare


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

hale


----------



## zoe tate

hell


----------



## sstroble

hello


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

cello


----------



## loonlover

local


----------



## zoe tate

coals


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

slack


----------



## zoe tate

laces


----------



## geoffthomas

scales


----------



## zoe tate

seals


----------



## loonlover

lease


----------



## zoe tate

leased


----------



## sstroble

eased


----------



## zoe tate

seared


----------



## Tony Richards

scared


----------



## zoe tate

scarred


----------



## geoffthomas

dreary


----------



## zoe tate

larder


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

darker


----------



## loonlover

remark


----------



## zoe tate

markers


----------



## loonlover

makers


----------



## zoe tate

smacker


----------



## Scout

slacker


----------



## sstroble

backers


----------



## Scout

balkers


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

blazers


----------



## sstroble

blamers


----------



## loonlover

blames


----------



## Scout

flames


----------



## Scout

flakes


----------



## loonlover

flaky


----------



## sstroble

Falk  (as in Peter)


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

balk


----------



## loonlover

bake


----------



## DaddyPig

Fake.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

deaf


----------



## Scout

leaf


----------



## loonlover

left


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

cleft


----------



## Scout

cleat


----------



## sstroble

cheat


----------



## sstroble

peach


----------



## Scout

poach


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

chaps


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

caps


----------



## loonlover

space


----------



## daffodils321

spare


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

raspy


----------



## Scout

gaspy


----------



## loonlover

grasp


----------



## sstroble

grips


----------



## Tony Richards

gripes


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

aspire


----------



## zoe tate

pirates


----------



## loonlover

stripes


----------



## zoe tate

ripostes


----------



## sstroble

posters


----------



## zoe tate

seaports


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

sported


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

reports


----------



## loonlover

tropes


----------



## dgrant

stripe


----------



## kindleworm

stride


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

trikes


----------



## zoe tate

tricks


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bricks


----------



## loonlover

cricks


----------



## zoe tate

carsick


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

airsick (according to Merriam-Webster, the word predates the Wright brothers...)


----------



## zoe tate

rickshaw (slightly earlier method of travel!)


----------



## loonlover

rakish


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Krishna


----------



## zoe tate

shrink


----------



## sstroble

thinks


----------



## zoe tate

hints


----------



## Scout

lints


----------



## zoe tate

listen


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

stolen


----------



## Tony Richards

nestle


----------



## zoe tate

gentle


----------



## loonlover

legend


----------



## zoe tate

gleaned


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dangled


----------



## Melody Simmons

dealing


----------



## zoe tate

signaled


----------



## Melody Simmons

aligned


----------



## Scout

maligned


----------



## zoe tate

goldmine


----------



## Melody Simmons

glenoids


----------



## zoe tate

alongside


----------



## Melody Simmons

loadings


----------



## sstroble

addlings      (I know addling is is a verb; took the liberty to convert it to a plural noun here)


----------



## Melody Simmons

ligands (Yip it's a word! From biochemistry)


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

darlings


----------



## zoe tate

garlands


----------



## loonlover

raglans


----------



## Melody Simmons

Sangria


----------



## zoe tate

bargains


----------



## sstroble

grab-bins


----------



## Melody Simmons

brigands


----------



## zoe tate

braidings


----------



## Scout

braisings


----------



## zoe tate

bruisings


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

disbursing


----------



## zoe tate

disrobing


----------



## loonlover

songbird


----------



## sstroble

loonlover said:


> songbird


brigands


----------



## zoe tate

bearings


----------



## Scout

earrings


----------



## zoe tate

ringers


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

insurer


----------



## A.G. Richards

unrisen


----------



## loonlover

sunnier


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

bunnies


----------



## zoe tate

ennuis


----------



## Tony Richards

sunned


----------



## Scout

surged


----------



## sstroble

dirges


----------



## zoe tate

ridges


----------



## iZeroComplexity

Bridge


----------



## Guest

fridge


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

griefed (a la Minecraft, where 'grief' is a verb for destroying somebody else's stuff)


----------



## zoe tate

grieved


----------



## Melody Simmons

derive


----------



## Scout

drive


----------



## geoffthomas

drivel


----------



## loonlover

driver


----------



## zoe tate

arrived


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

averred


----------



## Melody Simmons

adverse


----------



## loonlover

adverbs


----------



## A.G. Richards

braved


----------



## Scout

braked


----------



## zoe tate

raked


----------



## Melody Simmons

read


----------



## zoe tate

red


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

drew


----------



## loonlover

draw


----------



## sstroble

award


----------



## zoe tate

wards


----------



## Melody Simmons

waders


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

drawls


----------



## zoe tate

trawls


----------



## Scout

trails


----------



## Melody Simmons

realist


----------



## loonlover

sterile


----------



## sstroble

reptile


----------



## zoe tate

prelate


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

replace


----------



## loonlover

placer


----------



## zoe tate

clapper


----------



## sstroble

clears


----------



## zoe tate

scale


----------



## Melody Simmons

places


----------



## zoe tate

spaces


----------



## Scout

spades


----------



## zoe tate

pasted


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

wasted


----------



## Scout

washed


----------



## zoe tate

dashed


----------



## Scout

lashed


----------



## loonlover

lasted


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

stalled


----------



## sstroble

details


----------



## zoe tate

dilated


----------



## loonlover

tallied


----------



## sstroble

tailed


----------



## Scout

bailed


----------



## Melody Simmons

ridable


----------



## sstroble

Drabble  (famous comic character)


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dabblers


----------



## Melody Simmons

dribbles


----------



## Scout

rabblers


----------



## loonlover

ramblers


----------



## zoe tate

marbles


----------



## Melody Simmons

besmear


----------



## Scout

garbles


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

herbals


----------



## zoe tate

healers


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

lechers


----------



## zoe tate

leachers


----------



## Scout

bleachers


----------



## edmjill

Belchers


----------



## loonlover

squelcher


----------



## zoe tate

lacquers


----------



## A.G. Richards

quarrels


----------



## zoe tate

squirrel


----------



## loonlover

squire


----------



## zoe tate

quire


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

quiet


----------



## zoe tate

toque


----------



## sstroble

torque


----------



## zoe tate

detour


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

redoubt


----------



## Melody Simmons

tuberoid


----------



## geoffthomas

steroid


----------



## loonlover

destroy


----------



## zoe tate

oyster


----------



## sstroble

stereo


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

fester


----------



## Scout

pester


----------



## loonlover

poster


----------



## Scout

posted


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

sloped


----------



## zoe tate

poles


----------



## sstroble

pales


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tales


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

lathe


----------



## zoe tate

teal


----------



## Scout

tell


----------



## zoe tate

let


----------



## loonlover

get


----------



## zoe tate

age


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

gate


----------



## zoe tate

agate


----------



## Scout

agape


----------



## sstroble

grape


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

purge


----------



## zoe tate

group


----------



## Scout

rough


----------



## loonlover

tough


----------



## zoe tate

aggressive


----------



## Scout

aggression


----------



## zoe tate

Sorry ... we have gone astray here, jumping from "tough" to "aggressive" because I thought I was in a different thread.  

I'll take it up from "tough" again ...


touch


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

torch


----------



## Scout

porch


----------



## Melody Simmons

chirp


----------



## Scout

perch


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

preach


----------



## zoe tate

cipher


----------



## Scout

prices


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

princes


----------



## Scout

prances


----------



## loonlover

spacers


----------



## sstroble

pacers


----------



## Scout

scraped


----------



## loonlover

scrapped


----------



## sstroble

scrammed


----------



## Scout

cramped


----------



## loonlover

camped


----------



## Scout

camper


----------



## sstroble

scamper


----------



## Scout

scammer


----------



## loonlover

stammer


----------



## Scout

stamper


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

stamped


----------



## Scout

tamped


----------



## loonlover

vamped


----------



## sstroble

tamped


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

depart


----------



## Scout

deport


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

portend


----------



## edmjill

Deports


----------



## Melody Simmons

peridots


----------



## loonlover

storied


----------



## sstroble

stories


----------



## Scout

stripes


----------



## Melody Simmons

pastries


----------



## Scout

traipses


----------



## edmjill

sprites


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

hipsters


----------



## loonlover

tipsters


----------



## Scout

posters


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

paters


----------



## Scout

repasts


----------



## Melody Simmons

parties


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

pantries


----------



## loonlover

panties


----------



## sstroble

aunties


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

unites


----------



## Scout

unties


----------



## SunshineOnMe

undies


----------



## Melody Simmons

insured


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

bruised


----------



## loonlover

bruiser


----------



## sstroble

cruiser


----------



## Melody Simmons

couriers


----------



## Scout

courters


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

recounts


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

counters


----------



## loonlover

resound


----------



## sstroble

rebound


----------



## Melody Simmons

Bedouin


----------



## loonlover

boudin


----------



## sstroble

I-sound (sound made by an Ipad or Itune)


----------



## Scout

pound


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

pond


----------



## loonlover

bond


----------



## Tony Richards

fond


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

nod


----------



## sstroble

no


----------



## Scout

not


----------



## Melody Simmons

tone


----------



## Scout

bone


----------



## Melody Simmons

bean


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

bang


----------



## Scout

hang


----------



## loonlover

hung


----------



## sstroble

Chung


----------



## Melody Simmons

churn


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

ranch


----------



## Scout

branch


----------



## loonlover

blanch


----------



## A.G. Richards

bleach


----------



## Scout

leach


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

clean


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

clang


----------



## loonlover

cling


----------



## Scout

bling


----------



## sstroble

bring


----------



## Melody Simmons

boring


----------



## Scout

booing


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

booming


----------



## Scout

looming


----------



## loonlover

mingle


----------



## Scout

tingle


----------



## sstroble

tangle


----------



## Scout

bangle


----------



## loonlover

angled


----------



## Scout

dangle


----------



## sstroble

landed


----------



## Scout

lanced


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

danced


----------



## sstroble

dander


----------



## Scout

danger


----------



## A.G. Richards

gerund


----------



## Scout

rugged


----------



## Melody Simmons

grunge


----------



## Scout

nugget


----------



## sstroble

Nugent (surname)


----------



## Melody Simmons

tuning


----------



## Scout

turning


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

running


----------



## Scout

ruining


----------



## Caddy

turning


----------



## Melody Simmons

tenuring


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

insurgent


----------



## sstroble

nose-grunt  (a grunt issued through one's nose, commonly sounded by pigs)


----------



## Melody Simmons

nitrogens


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

shortening


----------



## Melody Simmons

smothering


----------



## Scout

mothering


----------



## Melody Simmons

nightmare


----------



## Scout

dream


----------



## Melody Simmons

QT said:


> dream


I think you mixed up threads - this is change one letter from "nightmare" to make a new word.


----------



## Scout

Melody Simmons said:


> I think you mixed up threads - this is change one letter from "nightmare" to make a new word.


Oops! My bad  Back to the drawing board... So the word is still...

Nightmare


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

nightmarish


----------



## Melody Simmons

misparting


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

migrations


----------



## Melody Simmons

agronomist


----------



## loonlover

motorings


----------



## Melody Simmons

mortising


----------



## sstroble

song-timer  (the one who measures the length of a song so that it can be placed by the title for reference. For example:  
The Letter 
The Box Tops
1:55)


----------



## Scout

longtime


----------



## Melody Simmons

ligament


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

filament


----------



## Melody Simmons

inflamed


----------



## Scout

inflames


----------



## Melody Simmons

finalism


----------



## sstroble

failings


----------



## loonlover

flailing


----------



## Scout

flashing


----------



## Melody Simmons

angelfish


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

finagles


----------



## loonlover

sealing


----------



## sstroble

selling


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

spelling


----------



## Scout

spilling


----------



## sstroble

fillings


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

flailing


----------



## Melody Simmons

dialling


----------



## loonlover

ailing


----------



## Melody Simmons

lacing


----------



## Scout

pacing


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

camping


----------



## Melody Simmons

cramping


----------



## Christine Tate

clamping


----------



## loonlover

glazing


----------



## sstroble

lazing


----------



## Scout

blazing


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

bazinga (I think we need a jellyfish emoji)


----------



## Melody Simmons

abating


----------



## A.G. Richards

beating


----------



## loonlover

abating


----------



## Scout

bating


----------



## Melody Simmons

batwing


----------



## Scout

bathing


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

batching


----------



## Melody Simmons

chatting


----------



## Tony Richards

cheating


----------



## Scout

heating


----------



## loonlover

hearing


----------



## Melody Simmons

ingather


----------



## Scout

gathering


----------



## Melody Simmons

nightmare


----------



## loonlover

emigrant


----------



## Scout

emigrate


----------



## Melody Simmons

reimaged


----------



## kindleworm

magic


----------



## Scout

tragic


----------



## loonlover

triage


----------



## Scout

triaged


----------



## Melody Simmons

migrated


----------



## loonlover

emigrated


----------



## sstroble

germinated


----------



## Melody Simmons

moderating


----------



## Scout

moderation


----------



## Melody Simmons

endometrial


----------



## loonlover

derailment


----------



## sstroble

federal-mint


----------



## Melody Simmons

mercantile


----------



## Scout

merchandise


----------



## Melody Simmons

chandeliers


----------



## loonlover

headliners


----------



## Scout

headlined


----------



## loonlover

lineage


----------



## Scout

eagles


----------



## A.G. Richards

glades


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

glazes


----------



## Scout

blazes


----------



## loonlover

blades


----------



## Scout

blares


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

blames


----------



## A.G. Richards

medals


----------



## Scout

slammed


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

damsel


----------



## Melody Simmons

mislead


----------



## loonlover

ideals


----------



## sstroble

slides


----------



## Scout

glides


----------



## Melody Simmons

girdles


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

griddle


----------



## Melody Simmons

regilded


----------



## Scout

riddles


----------



## sstroble

soldier


----------



## Melody Simmons

stolider


----------



## loonlover

solider


----------



## Scout

slider


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dialer


----------



## sstroble

dealer


----------



## loonlover

leaded


----------



## Adrian Howell

leader


----------



## Scout

reload


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

loaner


----------



## Scout

loner


----------



## Melody Simmons

neroli (as in essential oil type)


----------



## loonlover

enroll


----------



## sstroble

rolled


----------



## Melody Simmons

dollar


----------



## Scout

dullard


----------



## loonlover

duller


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

rolled


----------



## Scout

dollar


----------



## Melody Simmons

pollard


----------



## sstroble

polared


----------



## Melody Simmons

leopards


----------



## Scout

leotards


----------



## Melody Simmons

idolaters


----------



## Scout

dialated


----------



## Melody Simmons

detailed


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

derailed


----------



## sstroble

serialed


----------



## loonlover

readies


----------



## kindleworm

dreams


----------



## Tony Richards

snared


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

snarled


----------



## Scout

gnarled


----------



## kindleworm

glands


----------



## loonlover

lands


----------



## Scout

bands


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

bland


----------



## archaeoroutes

blend


----------



## geoffthomas

blind


----------



## Scout

blink


----------



## sstroble

clink


----------



## Scout

cling


----------



## Scout

clang


----------



## loonlover

clank


----------



## Scout

clan


----------



## loonlover

elan


----------



## Scout

plane


----------



## loonlover

plank


----------



## Scout

plant


----------



## loonlover

panel


----------



## Scout

lane


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

gale


----------



## loonlover

glee


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

liege


----------



## loonlover

guile


----------



## archaeoroutes

guilt


----------



## loonlover

guilty


----------



## Scout

guile


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

bilge


----------



## loonlover

oblige


----------



## Scout

bildge


----------



## loonlover

bridge


----------



## Scout

bridle


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

brindle


----------



## loonlover

brained


----------



## Scout

branded


----------



## loonlover

brandied


----------



## Scout

braided


----------



## Jennifer R P

braider


----------



## Scout

braile


----------



## loonlover

broiled


----------



## Scout

browned


----------



## Melody Simmons

rawboned


----------



## kindleworm

bender


----------



## Scout

gender


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

renege


----------



## loonlover

gerund


----------



## Scout

rugged


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

gurgled


----------



## Scout

gargled


----------



## loonlover

dangled


----------



## Scout

bangle


----------



## archaeoroutes

jangle


----------



## Scout

jingle


----------



## loonlover

jiggle


----------



## Scout

jogger


----------



## loonlover

logger


----------



## Melody Simmons

loonlover said:


> logger


golfer


----------



## Scout

rolfer


----------



## Melody Simmons

fouler


----------



## Scout

fouled


----------



## Melody Simmons

boulder


----------



## Mala

bolder


----------



## Scout

bolster


----------



## Melody Simmons

goblets


----------



## Scout

boggles


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

globes


----------



## Scout

globs


----------



## Melody Simmons

bogus


----------



## Scout

gusto


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

joust


----------



## Scout

oust


----------



## archaeoroutes

just


----------



## Scout

must


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

mast


----------



## jcthatsme

cast


----------



## Scout

last


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

tails


----------



## loonlover

stale


----------



## Keith Blenman

stall


----------



## Scout

stalk


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

steak


----------



## jcthatsme

stark


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

stork


----------



## Scout

store


----------



## A.G. Richards

roots


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

robots


----------



## Scout

boots


----------



## geoffthomas

stool


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

stole


----------



## Scout

stop


----------



## jcthatsme

stoop


----------



## archaeoroutes

sloop


----------



## Scout

slop


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

spoil


----------



## loonlover

spill


----------



## Scout

pills


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

pails


----------



## Scout

nails


----------



## loonlover

snails


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

snarls


----------



## Scout

snark


----------



## Melody Simmons

arson


----------



## loonlover

parson


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

prawns


----------



## edmjill

spawns


----------



## Chinmoy Mukherjee

pawns


----------



## Scout

pans


----------



## loonlover

pants


----------



## Scout

rants


----------



## archaeoroutes

rents


----------



## loonlover

tents


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

tints


----------



## loonlover

stain


----------



## Tony Richards

taints


----------



## Brenda Carroll

saints


----------



## Scout

paints


----------



## jcthatsme

Prints


----------



## Scout

sprints


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

spirits


----------



## Scout

pirates


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

spatter


----------



## Scout

splatter


----------



## loonlover

scatter


----------



## archaeoroutes

cater


----------



## Scout

crater


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

rafter


----------



## loonlover

crofter


----------



## Scout

craftier


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

refract


----------



## loonlover

factor


----------



## archaeoroutes

raptor


----------



## Scout

rapper


----------



## loonlover

dapper


----------



## Scout

dapple


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

slapped


----------



## loonlover

shaped


----------



## Scout

shared


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dashed


----------



## archaeoroutes

shaded


----------



## loonlover

headed


----------



## Scout

beaded


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

bearded


----------



## loonlover

dreaded


----------



## Scout

dreamer


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

remarked


----------



## Scout

markers


----------



## loonlover

marked


----------



## Scout

smarted


----------



## loonlover

smarter


----------



## Scout

starter


----------



## loonlover

tastier


----------



## Scout

basted


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

stabbed


----------



## Scout

stable


----------



## loonlover

tablets


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tables


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

gables


----------



## Scout

labels


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bless


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

less


----------



## loonlover

lass


----------



## Scout

loss


----------



## loonlover

loses


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

solves


----------



## Scout

voles


----------



## loonlover

votes


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

stoves


----------



## Scout

stores


----------



## A.G. Richards

stories


----------



## loonlover

resist


----------



## Scout

resin


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

resign


----------



## loonlover

grins


----------



## Scout

grinds


----------



## loonlover

drinks


----------



## Scout

brink


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

blink


----------



## loonlover

bunk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dunk


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

drunk


----------



## Scout

rank


----------



## loonlover

crank


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

cranky


----------



## Scout

cranks


----------



## loonlover

scant


----------



## Scout

scan


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

clans


----------



## loonlover

clean


----------



## Scout

lean


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

angle


----------



## Scout

leach


----------



## loonlover

beach


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teach


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

latch


----------



## loonlover

clutch


----------



## Melody Simmons

occult


----------



## loonlover

clout


----------



## Scout

clot


----------



## loonlover

blot


----------



## Scout

blob


----------



## loonlover

glob


----------



## Lindy Moone

slob


----------



## Scout

lobs


----------



## loonlover

cobs


----------



## Scout

robs


----------



## soyeljefe

bobs


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

bombs


----------



## loonlover

somber


----------



## Scout

comber


----------



## loonlover

comer


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

chrome


----------



## loonlover

homer


----------



## Scout

homes


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

shame


----------



## loonlover

shams


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

mashes


----------



## Scout

ashes


----------



## loonlover

slash


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

shoals


----------



## Scout

slosh


----------



## loonlover

shoes


----------



## Scout

shows


----------



## loonlover

howls


----------



## Scout

bowls


----------



## meritaking

cowls


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

clowns


----------



## loonlover

crowns


----------



## Scout

browns


----------



## loonlover

sworn


----------



## Scout

sword


----------



## loonlover

dowse


----------



## Scout

dose


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

posed


----------



## loonlover

doped


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

duped


----------



## Scout

dumped


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bumped


----------



## loonlover

bumper


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

dumper


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

damper


----------



## loonlover

remap


----------



## Scout

prams


----------



## loonlover

smart


----------



## sstroble

trims


----------



## Scout

brims


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

cribs


----------



## loonlover

brisk


----------



## Scout

risk


----------



## sstroble

skier


----------



## loonlover

skies


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

kites


----------



## loonlover

skits


----------



## sstroble

spits


----------



## loonlover

slots


----------



## sstroble

tolls


----------



## loonlover

stale


----------



## sstroble

dales


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

salted


----------



## loonlover

sailed


----------



## Scout

mailed


----------



## John H. Carroll

mauled


----------



## sstroble

lauded


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

drawled


----------



## loonlover

warbled


----------



## sstroble

marbled


----------



## Scout

marbles


----------



## loonlover

blames


----------



## Scout

flames


----------



## sstroble

aflame


----------



## loonlover

flambe


----------



## sstroble

gamble


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

gambol


----------



## Scout

amble


----------



## loonlover

marble


----------



## sstroble

Mabel


----------



## loonlover

table


----------



## sstroble

abled


----------



## Scout

dabble


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

bauble


----------



## loonlover

bubbly


----------



## sstroble

babbly


----------



## Scout

babble


----------



## loonlover

rabble


----------



## sstroble

Drabble  (cartoon character)


----------



## loonlover

bleary


----------



## sstroble

beardy


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

ready


----------



## ChessDesalls

bready


----------



## loonlover

reedy


----------



## sstroble

needy


----------



## Scout

needs


----------



## loonlover

seed


----------



## sstroble

Seder


----------



## Scout

deers


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

seared


----------



## loonlover

raised


----------



## sstroble

braised


----------



## Tony Richards

braided


----------



## loonlover

bearded


----------



## Scout

beaded


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

dead


----------



## Scout

read


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

cadre


----------



## loonlover

cadet


----------



## sstroble

trade


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

redact


----------



## loonlover

tracer


----------



## sstroble

racers


----------



## loonlover

scream


----------



## sstroble

screams


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

marches


----------



## Scout

marched


----------



## loonlover

smirched


----------



## sstroble

re-chimed


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

charmed


----------



## loonlover

charmer


----------



## Scout

charger


----------



## loonlover

harder


----------



## sstroble

raider


----------



## loonlover

braid


----------



## sstroble

debar


----------



## loonlover

breed


----------



## Scout

bread


----------



## sstroble

ready


----------



## loonlover

tread


----------



## sstroble

meaty


----------



## Scout

treaty


----------



## loonlover

tarty


----------



## geoffthomas

smarty


----------



## sstroble

stream


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

masters


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

basters


----------



## archaeoroutes

blasters


----------



## loonlover

tasters


----------



## Tony Richards

asserts


----------



## Scout

lasers


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

tassel


----------



## loonlover

lasses


----------



## Scout

basses


----------



## writerbee

bosses


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Losses


----------



## loonlover

sloshes


----------



## Scout

galoshes


----------



## sstroble

Glasshop (company :http://www.glasshop.com.ar/}


----------



## loonlover

splash


----------



## sstroble

lashes


----------



## Scout

sashes


----------



## writerbee

bashes


----------



## Scout

bastes


----------



## writerbee

tastes


----------



## Scout

tasks


----------



## loonlover

basks


----------



## sstroble

sakis


----------



## writerbee

saris


----------



## sstroble

Sears


----------



## loonlover

rears


----------



## CrystalMarcos

areas


----------



## loonlover

sierra


----------



## sstroble

eraser


----------



## Scout

erased


----------



## writerbee

ceased


----------



## loonlover

cased


----------



## sstroble

eased


----------



## Scout

dead


----------



## writerbee

tread


----------



## Scout

treat


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

trait


----------



## Scout

trail


----------



## writerbee

frail


----------



## CrystalMarcos

rails


----------



## ChessDesalls

sailor


----------



## writerbee

tailor


----------



## Scout

tailer


----------



## writerbee

taller


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

pallet


----------



## sstroble

wallet


----------



## CrystalMarcos

lethal


----------



## writerbee

halter


----------



## loonlover

hatter


----------



## sstroble

shatter


----------



## writerbee

chatter


----------



## loonlover

charted


----------



## sstroble

teacher


----------



## writerbee

cheated


----------



## Scout

heated


----------



## loonlover

thread


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

breath


----------



## Scout

break


----------



## sstroble

re-bake


----------



## Scout

rebuke


----------



## loonlover

beaker


----------



## sstroble

bakery


----------



## loonlover

battery


----------



## sstroble

loonlover said:


> battery


cutlery (change ba to cu; t to l)


----------



## loonlover

clutter


----------



## writerbee

scuttle


----------



## Scout

cattle


----------



## loonlover

battle


----------



## Scout

tattle


----------



## sstroble

table


----------



## writerbee

cable


----------



## loonlover

fable


----------



## sstroble

bleat


----------



## writerbee

pleat


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

pastel


----------



## writerbee

staple


----------



## loonlover

please


----------



## sstroble

sealed


----------



## writerbee

eludes


----------



## ChessDesalls

deluge


----------



## Scout

deluded


----------



## loonlover

deduced


----------



## sstroble

reduced


----------



## Scout

reduces


----------



## writerbee

curdles


----------



## Scout

hurdles


----------



## loonlover

cuddles


----------



## Tony Richards

CURDLES


----------



## sstroble

Tony Richards said:


> CURDLES


 cradles


----------



## Scout

cradled


----------



## loonlover

carded


----------



## sstroble

draped


----------



## Scout

dropped


----------



## writerbee

drooped


----------



## loonlover

prodded


----------



## Scout

proved


----------



## CrystalMarcos

droves


----------



## writerbee

drives


----------



## Scout

dries


----------



## loonlover

sides


----------



## sstroble

dress


----------



## Scout

press


----------



## A.G. Richards

super


----------



## Scout

supper


----------



## loonlover

peruse


----------



## sstroble

refuse


----------



## Scout

refute


----------



## writerbee

rebuke


----------



## Eric S. Kim

rebuttal


----------



## loonlover

battler


----------



## sstroble

baffler


----------



## CrystalMarcos

raffles


----------



## Scout

baffles


----------



## loonlover

waffles


----------



## sstroble

elf-wars


----------



## loonlover

whalers


----------



## Brownskins

shawled


----------



## sstroble

leashed


----------



## writerbee

leased


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

teased


----------



## sstroble

detest


----------



## loonlover

tasted


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

toasted


----------



## loonlover

boasted


----------



## Scout

roasted


----------



## Eric S. Kim

accosted


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

coasted


----------



## loonlover

coated


----------



## sstroble

donate


----------



## Brownskins

toadie (a tag-a-long)


----------



## Scout

toads


----------



## loonlover

dost


----------



## sstroble

stood


----------



## Brownskins

tossed (change 'o' to 's', add 'e')


----------



## Eric S. Kim

boss


----------



## loonlover

loss


----------



## Brownskins

soul


----------



## sstroble

louse


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

blouse


----------



## loonlover

blues


----------



## Scout

clues


----------



## sstroble

clause


----------



## writerbee

clawed


----------



## Eric S. Kim

caused


----------



## Scout

causes


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

pauses


----------



## loonlover

passes


----------



## sstroble

pastes


----------



## writerbee

wastes


----------



## Scout

tastes


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

lattes


----------



## Eric S. Kim

cafes


----------



## sstroble

feast


----------



## loonlover

fast


----------



## Scout

last


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

salty


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

salt


----------



## loonlover

slit


----------



## Eric S. Kim

split


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

tipsy


----------



## Scout

tips


----------



## Eric S. Kim

clips


----------



## loonlover

clops


----------



## sstroble

plods


----------



## Scout

plots


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

pots


----------



## Tony Richards

stops


----------



## Eric S. Kim

slope


----------



## loonlover

pesos


----------



## Chinmoy Mukherjee

pesus


----------



## Brownskins

upsets


----------



## Tony Richards

pastes


----------



## sstroble

beasts


----------



## archaeoroutes

bastes


----------



## Eric S. Kim

caste


----------



## Brownskins

teaches


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

cheaters


----------



## loonlover

heaters


----------



## sstroble

beaters


----------



## Brownskins

Beatles


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

bleakest


----------



## loonlover

blackest


----------



## sstroble

setbacks


----------



## Brownskins

backseat


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

black-sea


----------



## Scout

blackens


----------



## loonlover

slacken


----------



## sstroble

hackles


----------



## Brownskins

unshackle


----------



## loonlover

unshaken


----------



## Scout

unshaven


----------



## loonlover

unsaved


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

avenues


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

venus


----------



## Eric S. Kim

veneer


----------



## loonlover

never


----------



## Scout

fever


----------



## sstroble

every


----------



## Eric S. Kim

aviary


----------



## loonlover

diary


----------



## Scout

dairy


----------



## Eric S. Kim

dare


----------



## Brownskins

aired


----------



## sstroble

paired


----------



## loonlover

despair


----------



## sstroble

re-spade


----------



## Scout

shaker


----------



## loonlover

makers


----------



## sstroble

smacker


----------



## Eric S. Kim

crackle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

charcoal


----------



## sstroble

hard-coal (have heard of soft-coal so I think the opposite might exist?)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

hardcore


----------



## loonlover

orchard


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

charred


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

chatter


----------



## loonlover

scatter


----------



## sstroble

scatters


----------



## Eric S. Kim

splatter


----------



## loonlover

planter


----------



## sstroble

re-plants


----------



## Eric S. Kim

replay


----------



## loonlover

splay


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

spray


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tray


----------



## loonlover

fray


----------



## sstroble

frays


----------



## loonlover

rays


----------



## sstroble

drays


----------



## Eric S. Kim

drains


----------



## loonlover

drinks


----------



## Eric S. Kim

thinks


----------



## loonlover

links


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sinks


----------



## loonlover

skin


----------



## Scout

skim


----------



## loonlover

kiss


----------



## Eric S. Kim

this


----------



## sstroble

shirt


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

thirst


----------



## loonlover

hoist


----------



## Michael Marnier

host


----------



## RinG

Hot


----------



## Michael Marnier

shot


----------



## Eric S. Kim

pot


----------



## Michael Marnier

pet


----------



## loonlover

pest


----------



## Michael Marnier

peat


----------



## sstroble

pates


----------



## Eric S. Kim

plates


----------



## Michael Marnier

elates


----------



## loonlover

latest


----------



## sstroble

test-lab


----------



## Eric S. Kim

restless


----------



## Michael Marnier

wrestles


----------



## loonlover

swelter


----------



## Michael Marnier

skelter


----------



## Scout

shelter


----------



## Michael Marnier

swelter


----------



## ChessDesalls

sweeter


----------



## Michael Marnier

tweeter


----------



## loonlover

teeter


----------



## Michael Marnier

better


----------



## Eric S. Kim

butter


----------



## Michael Marnier

batter


----------



## loonlover

bread


----------



## Eric S. Kim

lead


----------



## writerbee

dead


----------



## Eric S. Kim

dread


----------



## Michael Marnier

read


----------



## Eric S. Kim

said


----------



## Michael Marnier

paid


----------



## sstroble

plaid


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

laid


----------



## Eric S. Kim

maid


----------



## Michael Marnier

said


----------



## loonlover

dial


----------



## sstroble

ideal


----------



## Eric S. Kim

real


----------



## Michael Marnier

seal


----------



## loonlover

sled


----------



## sstroble

Leeds


----------



## Michael Marnier

seeds


----------



## Eric S. Kim

reed


----------



## Michael Marnier

treed


----------



## ChessDesalls

tired


----------



## Michael Marnier

fired


----------



## loonlover

defer


----------



## Michael Marnier

refer


----------



## Eric S. Kim

referee


----------



## Michael Marnier

preference


----------



## sstroble

references


----------



## Michael Marnier

preferences


----------



## sstroble

refer-scene  (scene in a story that refers reader to an underlying theme, subplot, or real life event. I know; sure is getting deep.....but this game requires creating new words sometimes)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

obscene


----------



## loonlover

obese


----------



## Eric S. Kim

obstruct


----------



## loonlover

construct


----------



## sstroble

contracts


----------



## Eric S. Kim

contact


----------



## loonlover

traction


----------



## Eric S. Kim

fraction


----------



## Scout

faction


----------



## sstroble

fiction


----------



## scifi365

diction


----------



## Eric S. Kim

friction


----------



## Michael Marnier

erection


----------



## Eric S. Kim

election


----------



## Michael Marnier

reflection


----------



## sstroble

Michael Marnier said:


> reflection


reflecting


----------



## DiegoDinardi

deflecting


----------



## Eric S. Kim

inflating


----------



## loonlover

inflation


----------



## Tony Richards

floating


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bloating


----------



## Michael Marnier

bleating


----------



## Tony Richards

berating


----------



## Eric S. Kim

creating


----------



## sstroble

great-tin  (large sized can of kippers in U.K.)


----------



## Michael Marnier

grating


----------



## Eric S. Kim

great


----------



## sstroble

tiger


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tight


----------



## loonlover

light


----------



## sstroble

alight


----------



## loonlover

alright


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bright


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

right


----------



## loonlover

girths


----------



## Eric S. Kim

birth


----------



## Scout

birch


----------



## Michael Marnier

bitch


----------



## loonlover

pitch


----------



## sstroble

itchy


----------



## Eric S. Kim

scratchy


----------



## Michael Marnier

scratch


----------



## loonlover

starch


----------



## sstroble

arches


----------



## Eric S. Kim

archer


----------



## loonlover

reach


----------



## Michael Marnier

breach


----------



## Eric S. Kim

screech


----------



## SakuraMazaki

scream


----------



## writerbee

creams


----------



## loonlover

crams


----------



## Eric S. Kim

gram


----------



## sstroble

Marge


----------



## SakuraMazaki

merge


----------



## loonlover

emerge


----------



## Eric S. Kim

converge


----------



## sstroble

nerve-doc (slang for neurologist)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

serve


----------



## loonlover

server


----------



## sstroble

reverse


----------



## Eric S. Kim

revert


----------



## SakuraMazaki

covert


----------



## loonlover

coven


----------



## Eric S. Kim

raven


----------



## sstroble

craven


----------



## Mindy54

Brave


----------



## loonlover

verb


----------



## sstroble

breve


----------



## Eric S. Kim

reprieve


----------



## loonlover

reprise


----------



## geoffthomas

repose


----------



## Scout

repost


----------



## Eric S. Kim

preposition


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

prosperity


----------



## loonlover

propriety


----------



## sstroble

property  (dropped the I)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

improper


----------



## loonlover

primmer


----------



## Eric S. Kim

grime


----------



## sstroble

émigré


----------



## loonlover

emerge


----------



## sstroble

regime


----------



## Eric S. Kim

regiment


----------



## loonlover

argument


----------



## Eric S. Kim

merriment


----------



## Scout

detriment


----------



## sstroble

reminted


----------



## Carborundorum

reminisce


----------



## sstroble

mini-screen


----------



## Eric S. Kim

minuscule


----------



## sstroble

muscle-in
(what the mob does. They make you an offer you can't refuse after you find your pet's head under the bed covers.)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmX2VzsB25s


----------



## Eric S. Kim

trifle


----------



## sstroble

lifers


----------



## Eric S. Kim

lifesaver


----------



## loonlover

reversal


----------



## geoffthomas

universal


----------



## sstroble

lava-ruins


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bruin


----------



## SakuraMazaki

bruise


----------



## sstroble

SakuraMazaki said:


> bruise


issuer


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tissue


----------



## sstroble

Eric S. Kim said:


> tissue


studies


----------



## Eric S. Kim

student


----------



## Michael Marnier

prudent


----------



## loonlover

prudence


----------



## sstroble

loonlover said:


> prudence


preclude


----------



## Eric S. Kim

secluded


----------



## A.C Louis

excluded


----------



## Michael Marnier

exceeded


----------



## Eric S. Kim

excessive


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

recessive


----------



## ddominikwickles

recession


----------



## Eric S. Kim

procession


----------



## Scout

progression


----------



## loonlover

progressive


----------



## sstroble

loonlover said:


> progressive


reservoir-pig (one who uses too much water during droughts)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

reservation


----------



## loonlover

venerators


----------



## sstroble

loonlover said:


> venerators


raven-story (poem Poe wrote about a visitor at midnight)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

brave


----------



## Scout

grave


----------



## loonlover

carve


----------



## sstroble

Carey


----------



## Michael Marnier

cares


----------



## Eric S. Kim

cake


----------



## loonlover

bake


----------



## sstroble

baker


----------



## Eric S. Kim

ticket


----------



## loonlover

ticker


----------



## ddominikwickles

kicker


----------



## sstroble

sicker


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sticker


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tricker


----------



## loonlover

bicker


----------



## sstroble

bricked


----------



## Eric S. Kim

cricket


----------



## loonlover

wicket


----------



## Eric S. Kim

socket


----------



## sstroble

pockets


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rockets


----------



## Eric S. Kim

locket


----------



## sstroble

locker


----------



## Natasha Holme

blocker


----------



## Michael Marnier

blocked


----------



## sstroble

Michael Marnier said:


> blocked


cloaked


----------



## Eric S. Kim

soaked


----------



## amy_wokz

Eric S. Kim said:


> soaked


baked


----------



## sstroble

amy_wokz said:


> baked


barked


----------



## geoffthomas

breaks


----------



## Eric S. Kim

creek


----------



## Michael Marnier

reek


----------



## Eric S. Kim

read


----------



## loonlover

dread


----------



## sstroble

deader


----------



## Eric S. Kim

deadly


----------



## Michael Marnier

deadlier


----------



## Eric S. Kim

deer


----------



## A.G. Richards

dire


----------



## loonlover

drier


----------



## sstroble

raider


----------



## ChessDesalls

raiser


----------



## sstroble

braise


----------



## loonlover

chaise


----------



## writerbee

chaste


----------



## Eric S. Kim

paste


----------



## loonlover

baste


----------



## writerbee

haste


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

hasty


----------



## loonlover

tasty


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

yeast


----------



## sstroble

beasty


----------



## Eric S. Kim

best


----------



## loonlover

beta


----------



## sstroble

abate


----------



## Eric S. Kim

debate


----------



## writerbee

rebate


----------



## loonlover

batter


----------



## dgrant

better


----------



## sstroble

beetroot  ( I think it's okay to add a double vowel or change a single vowel to a double vowel?)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

trooper


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

topper


----------



## loonlover

hopper


----------



## sstroble

chopper


----------



## Eric S. Kim

copper


----------



## sstroble

copier


----------



## Eric S. Kim

rope


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

spore


----------



## ddominikwickles

store


----------



## loonlover

score


----------



## Michael Marnier

core


----------



## Eric S. Kim

cord


----------



## loonlover

cordon


----------



## sstroble

crooned


----------



## Eric S. Kim

cartoon


----------



## Scout

carpool


----------



## sstroble

pool-rack (where pool cues are kept)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

drool


----------



## loonlover

lord


----------



## sstroble

droll


----------



## Eric S. Kim

droopy


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Poorly

(Hope I did that right!)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

orderly


----------



## loonlover

dearly


----------



## sstroble

Yardley


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

sstroble said:


> Yardley


yearly


----------



## loonlover

early


----------



## sstroble

loonlover said:


> early


barely


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bear


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Eric S. Kim said:


> bear


bream


----------



## sstroble

ambers


----------



## Eric S. Kim

chamber


----------



## loonlover

clamber


----------



## ddominikwickles

flambe'


----------



## Eric S. Kim

flat


----------



## loonlover

flit


----------



## sstroble

flits


----------



## Eric S. Kim

stilts


----------



## loonlover

tilts


----------



## sstroble

tiles


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tide


----------



## loonlover

deli


----------



## sstroble

ideal


----------



## loonlover

lead


----------



## sstroble

addle


----------



## Eric S. Kim

ladder


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bald


----------



## sstroble

baled


----------



## sstroble

bailed


----------



## Karen

dialed


----------



## sstroble

saddle


----------



## Michael Marnier

paddle


----------



## Eric S. Kim

notepad


----------



## ddominikwickles

Tonepad -- (resource for diy music projects)

Boy, that was a hard one. Again, had to bend the rules.


----------



## Michael Marnier

Bonaparte


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Descartes


----------



## Scout

discards


----------



## sstroble

sidecars


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sideburns


----------



## sstroble

burnished


----------



## Michael Marnier

furnished


----------



## Eric S. Kim

famished


----------



## Scout

vanished


----------



## loonlover

varnished


----------



## sstroble

invaders


----------



## Eric S. Kim

intruders


----------



## sstroble

stunt-rider


----------



## Eric S. Kim

stuntman


----------



## sstroble

Tumants  ( plural of last name Tumant)


----------



## Scout

mutants


----------



## sstroble

autumns


----------



## loonlover

staunch


----------



## ddominikwickles

scrunch


----------



## sstroble

c-nurse (abbreviation for nurse assigned to critical care unit)


----------



## writerbee

runners


----------



## Eric S. Kim

grammar


----------



## sstroble

Gardar  (Icelandic community)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

radar


----------



## loonlover

drear


----------



## sstroble

dearer


----------



## Eric S. Kim

fear


----------



## loonlover

dare


----------



## sstroble

dreary


----------



## writerbee

reared


----------



## Eric S. Kim

pear


----------



## Scout

tear


----------



## loonlover

rated


----------



## sstroble

teared


----------



## writerbee

teased


----------



## Eric S. Kim

please


----------



## Breathe

Leases


----------



## Scout

eases


----------



## loonlover

phases


----------



## sstroble

shaped


----------



## Eric S. Kim

crate


----------



## writerbee

create


----------



## loonlover

crease


----------



## Eric S. Kim

cease


----------



## loonlover

cause


----------



## Eric S. Kim

clause


----------



## sstroble

accuse


----------



## loonlover

accursed


----------



## writerbee

succored


----------



## Eric S. Kim

succumb


----------



## loonlover

mucus


----------



## sstroble

music


----------



## Eric S. Kim

amusing


----------



## writerbee

musings


----------



## sstroble

bussing


----------



## writerbee

cussing


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bass


----------



## sstroble

brass


----------



## loonlover

crabs


----------



## sstroble

scarab


----------



## writerbee

carbs


----------



## Eric S. Kim

orb


----------



## loonlover

robe


----------



## sstroble

robed


----------



## Eric S. Kim

rope


----------



## loonlover

pored


----------



## sstroble

droop


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Snoopy


----------



## writerbee

ponies


----------



## sstroble

opined


----------



## Eric S. Kim

opinion


----------



## Scout

onions


----------



## loonlover

bunions


----------



## sstroble

unions


----------



## Eric S. Kim

united


----------



## loonlover

unite


----------



## Scout

units


----------



## sstroble

Sunni


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sunny


----------



## writerbee

stuns


----------



## loonlover

suns


----------



## sstroble

sinus


----------



## Eric S. Kim

serious


----------



## writerbee

rouses


----------



## Michael Marnier

grouses


----------



## loonlover

grouches


----------



## Eric S. Kim

couch


----------



## loonlover

conch


----------



## Eric S. Kim

lunch


----------



## Karen

bunch


----------



## loonlover

churn


----------



## sstroble

urchin


----------



## writerbee

hunch


----------



## sstroble

chunk


----------



## writerbee

CLUNK


----------



## Karen

clink


----------



## loonlover

clank


----------



## ddominikwickles

plank


----------



## sstroble

plans


----------



## loonlover

plains


----------



## sstroble

finals


----------



## loonlover

spinal


----------



## sstroble

spiral


----------



## loonlover

lairs


----------



## Eric S. Kim

layers


----------



## MelodieRochelle

players


----------



## loonlover

layers


----------



## Eric S. Kim

clay


----------



## sstroble

lacey


----------



## loonlover

decal


----------



## sstroble

called


----------



## Eric S. Kim

calf


----------



## writerbee

half


----------



## loonlover

flat


----------



## sstroble

fatal


----------



## Eric S. Kim

fatuous


----------



## writerbee

faults


----------



## sstroble

salute


----------



## writerbee

flutes


----------



## Eric S. Kim

flotation


----------



## loonlover

station


----------



## sstroble

nations


----------



## Eric S. Kim

creation


----------



## ddominikwickles

creating


----------



## loonlover

reacting


----------



## sstroble

tracings


----------



## Eric S. Kim

braces


----------



## loonlover

cabers


----------



## geoffthomas

capers


----------



## Eric S. Kim

copper


----------



## loonlover

hopper


----------



## sstroble

chopper


----------



## writerbee

shopper


----------



## Eric S. Kim

shipping


----------



## geoffthomas

slipping


----------



## loonlover

slipper


----------



## sstroble

flippers


----------



## Eric S. Kim

flippant


----------



## loonlover

pliant


----------



## sstroble

implant


----------



## Tony Richards

pliant


----------



## writerbee

plants


----------



## Eric S. Kim

imprint


----------



## loonlover

printing


----------



## sstroble

sprinting


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sprinkles


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

splinter


----------



## loonlover

splint


----------



## sstroble

plants


----------



## Eric S. Kim

pint


----------



## loonlover

mint


----------



## sstroble

a'int


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

train


----------



## Eric S. Kim

brain


----------



## ddominikwickles

rains


----------



## loonlover

strain


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sprain


----------



## writerbee

snail


----------



## loonlover

nail


----------



## geoffthomas

line


----------



## sstroble

Neils  (plural of surname Neil)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

kneel


----------



## sstroble

ankle


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sprinkle


----------



## loonlover

splinter


----------



## sstroble

pointers


----------



## Eric S. Kim

PowerPoint


----------



## sstroble

WP-pointer (a tip on using Word Perfect)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

pointy


----------



## loonlover

paint


----------



## sstroble

plaint


----------



## Eric S. Kim

plaintiff


----------



## loonlover

tailfin


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tavern


----------



## loonlover

rental


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tent


----------



## sstroble

stent


----------



## writerbee

spent


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Spencer


----------



## loonlover

spender


----------



## Eric S. Kim

endoskeleton


----------



## sstroble

"skeletons-done"  (what ancient humans said after cooking woolly mammoths until they were burnt to a crisp. According to some language experts, they hyphenated many phrases into single words)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Skechers


----------



## sstroble

checkers


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Czech


----------



## sstroble

check


----------



## Eric S. Kim

cricket


----------



## loonlover

ticket


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tickle


----------



## ChessDesalls

licked


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

locked


----------



## sstroble

clocked


----------



## Eric S. Kim

clockwork


----------



## sstroble

wok-clock  (the timer on a wok)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

wicked


----------



## writerbee

picked


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ticked


----------



## sstroble

tricked


----------



## Eric S. Kim

trickster


----------



## sstroble

stricter


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sphinx


----------



## loonlover

shrimp


----------



## sstroble

primers


----------



## Eric S. Kim

primary


----------



## sstroble

rim-ray  (a stingray that lives on the Pacific Rim)


----------



## loonlover

marry


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Mars


----------



## loonlover

mares


----------



## Eric S. Kim

stare


----------



## sstroble

stared


----------



## Eric S. Kim

stairs


----------



## Konnie

stares


----------



## ddominikwickles

glares


----------



## loonlover

gleams


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

mangle


----------



## sstroble

manage


----------



## Eric S. Kim

marriage


----------



## writerbee

carriage


----------



## sstroble

air-cage  (device used to catch and treat foul air.  used in elevators, airplanes, and submarines)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

birdcage


----------



## loonlover

brigade


----------



## sstroble

brigades


----------



## Eric S. Kim

brigadier


----------



## writerbee

barrier


----------



## loonlover

terrier


----------



## sstroble

Perrier


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Paris


----------



## sstroble

spare


----------



## loonlover

sparse


----------



## Eric S. Kim

spartan


----------



## A.G. Richards

starman


----------



## loonlover

shaman


----------



## sstroble

humans


----------



## Eric S. Kim

hummus


----------



## sstroble

Shummun  (surname)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Shaman


----------



## ddominikwickles

seaman


----------



## sstroble

manses


----------



## Eric S. Kim

manatee


----------



## loonlover

emanate


----------



## sstroble

Team-Jean    (sports team led by world renown Jean what's his name of France)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Jelly


----------



## sstroble

belly


----------



## Eric S. Kim

ballistic


----------



## sstroble

stickball


----------



## Eric S. Kim

baseball


----------



## geoffthomas

ballast


----------



## loonlover

balsa


----------



## H7Py49

salad


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bald


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bold


----------



## loonlover

told


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tolerate


----------



## sstroble

tolerates


----------



## Eric S. Kim

condemnation


----------



## writerbee

Hmm, these words are getting really long! Here's a reminder of how this game works -- change 1 or 2 letters. Not add 6 letters ;-p (That might be in a different game) Not sure how we got from TOLD to TOLERATE or condemnation.

I'm going back to TOLD

--> TOAD



*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Change a Letter [or 2] to come up with new word.
> Person 1 posts a word, person 2 may pick a letter and change it to another or add a different letter or remove a letter or change 2 letters, to create a new word.
> 
> Example
> Person 1: Flame
> Person 2: Lame
> Person 3: Lime
> Person 4: Rime
> Person 5: Crime
> 
> First word:
> Lost


----------



## loonlover

road


----------



## writerbee

broad


----------



## sstroble

boards


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bread


----------



## loonlover

breed


----------



## sstroble

reeds


----------



## Eric S. Kim

seeds


----------



## loonlover

weeds


----------



## sstroble

Edsel


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Ethel


----------



## sstroble

Thiele  (surname)


----------



## ddominikwickles

Thiel (college in PA)


----------



## loonlover

thole


----------



## Eric S. Kim

pothole


----------



## loonlover

hotel


----------



## MichelleB675

hovel


----------



## writerbee

shovel


----------



## Eric S. Kim

shock


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sock


----------



## loonlover

dock


----------



## MichelleB675

dork


----------



## sstroble

redo


----------



## Eric S. Kim

rid


----------



## writerbee

ride


----------



## Natasha Holme

pride


----------



## S P Oldham

Price


----------



## loonlover

pierce


----------



## sstroble

pricier


----------



## Eric S. Kim

rice


----------



## loonlover

cries


----------



## sstroble

risen


----------



## writerbee

rinse


----------



## loonlover

inset


----------



## sstroble

insert


----------



## Eric S. Kim

install


----------



## writerbee

stallion


----------



## MichelleB675

scallion


----------



## loonlover

calliope


----------



## sstroble

Sallie-cope  (part of Sallie's daily routine;  my wife said this word is okay because it is April Fool's Day)


----------



## writerbee

collies


----------



## Eric S. Kim

college


----------



## MichelleB675

Collage


----------



## loonlover

collagen


----------



## sstroble

coal-gent  (a coal miner from the upper class)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

gentleman


----------



## sstroble

net-manage    (what network administrator does)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

management


----------



## loonlover

mismanage


----------



## sstroble

IS-Manager  (Information Systems Manager)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

isthmus


----------



## loonlover

smiths


----------



## sstroble

smithy


----------



## writerbee

thyme


----------



## Eric S. Kim

rhyme


----------



## loonlover

hymn


----------



## sstroble

hymns


----------



## Eric S. Kim

him


----------



## loonlover

hem


----------



## MichelleB675

gem


----------



## sstroble

Meg's


----------



## Eric S. Kim

mega


----------



## loonlover

games


----------



## sstroble

sages


----------



## ddominikwickles

cages


----------



## Eric S. Kim

rage


----------



## writerbee

orange


----------



## loonlover

ranger


----------



## MichelleB675

manger


----------



## Eric S. Kim

manager


----------



## loonlover

manage


----------



## sstroble

massage (think rules allow one to change a single letter to double letters and vice-versa?  Changed n to ss)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

message


----------



## loonlover

sesame


----------



## sstroble

assume


----------



## Eric S. Kim

presume


----------



## telracs

livingston


----------



## loonlover

Eric S. Kim said:


> presume


Going to skip the livingston (looks like the answer in a different game)

resumes


----------



## sstroble

messier


----------



## Eric S. Kim

messy


----------



## writerbee

missy


----------



## MichelleB675

mossy


----------



## loonlover

smoky


----------



## sstroble

Smokey  (as in Smokey Bear)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

s'more


----------



## MichelleB675

morel


----------



## loonlover

lemur


----------



## sstroble

femur


----------



## Eric S. Kim

female


----------



## sstroble

females


----------



## loonlover

mealiest


----------



## Eric S. Kim

meatiest


----------



## loonlover

testiest


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tastiest


----------



## loonlover

tattier


----------



## sstroble

rattier


----------



## Eric S. Kim

battier


----------



## ddominikwickles

battery


----------



## loonlover

cattery


----------



## Eric S. Kim

cattle


----------



## sstroble

rattle


----------



## loonlover

startle


----------



## sstroble

tattles


----------



## writerbee

battles


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bottles


----------



## loonlover

lobbies


----------



## sstroble

re-soil    (changed "bb"  to "r". Re-soil  is the act of replacing unsuitable soil in one's garden, yard, or farm.)


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Soiree


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sorry


----------



## loonlover

ferry


----------



## sstroble

Perry


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Perrier


----------



## loonlover

farrier


----------



## sstroble

fattier (think rules allow double letters to be changed?)


----------



## loonlover

attire


----------



## sstroble

satire


----------



## loonlover

tries


----------



## sstroble

sprite


----------



## Eric S. Kim

spruce


----------



## loonlover

puce


----------



## sstroble

cups


----------



## geoffthomas

spud


----------



## Eric S. Kim

stud


----------



## M.A.

dust


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Duet


----------



## MichelleB675

suet


----------



## loonlover

use


----------



## sstroble

ruse


----------



## Eric S. Kim

defuse


----------



## sstroble

fussed


----------



## Eric S. Kim

cussed


----------



## Natasha Holme

sussed


----------



## loonlover

dusted


----------



## sstroble

Usted  (Spanish for "you", if I recall correctly)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

busted


----------



## loonlover

bested


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tested


----------



## ddominikwickles

nested


----------



## loonlover

steed


----------



## sstroble

reeds


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Leeds


----------



## loonlover

else


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Elsa


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sale


----------



## loonlover

deal


----------



## sstroble

ideal


----------



## loonlover

elide


----------



## sstroble

edible


----------



## Eric S. Kim

incredible


----------



## Scout

incredibly


----------



## sstroble

rice-blind  (condition caused by consuming a diet of only rice that has had all the essential vitamins and minerals milled out of it)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

blender


----------



## loonlover

bender


----------



## M.A.

Fender


----------



## Eric S. Kim

fence


----------



## loonlover

hence


----------



## sstroble

pence


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

Bence


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Bruce


----------



## M.A.

Truce


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

trice


----------



## loonlover

twice


----------



## sstroble

twine


----------



## Eric S. Kim

twins


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

Thins


----------



## loonlover

shine


----------



## sstroble

shrine


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Shane


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

Shame


----------



## sstroble

makes


----------



## loonlover

shake


----------



## Eric S. Kim

snake


----------



## Jennifer R P

snare


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

stare


----------



## loonlover

steer


----------



## MichelleB675

steep


----------



## sstroble

Streep  (as in Meryl)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

street


----------



## Scout

stream


----------



## sstroble

smarter


----------



## ddominikwickles

starter


----------



## Eric S. Kim

martyr


----------



## loonlover

marry


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

merry


----------



## Eric S. Kim

ferry


----------



## loonlover

berry


----------



## sstroble

re-fry


----------



## Eric S. Kim

reprise


----------



## loonlover

surprise


----------



## sstroble

surprised


----------



## Eric S. Kim

surplus


----------



## loonlover

purples


----------



## sstroble

purpled


----------



## Eric S. Kim

perplexed


----------



## loonlover

perplex


----------



## sstroble

explore


----------



## Eric S. Kim

explode


----------



## loonlover

implode


----------



## sstroble

dimpled


----------



## Eric S. Kim

pimple


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

simple


----------



## loonlover

simply


----------



## sstroble

imply


----------



## Eric S. Kim

reply


----------



## loonlover

repel


----------



## Eric S. Kim

rebel


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

belter


----------



## loonlover

belated


----------



## sstroble

berated


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

breathed


----------



## Eric S. Kim

breathe


----------



## loonlover

breadth


----------



## geoffthomas

ready


----------



## sstroble

dearly


----------



## Eric S. Kim

clearly


----------



## geoffthomas

clean


----------



## ddominikwickles

clear


----------



## loonlover

blear


----------



## sstroble

bleary


----------



## geoffthomas

bleak


----------



## Eric S. Kim

creak


----------



## loonlover

creek


----------



## geoffthomas

meek


----------



## Eric S. Kim

meet


----------



## sstroble

meter


----------



## loonlover

metric


----------



## sstroble

trimer


----------



## Eric S. Kim

timer


----------



## geoffthomas

miter


----------



## loonlover

trim


----------



## sstroble

remit


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Kermit


----------



## loonlover

hermit


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Herman


----------



## loonlover

manner


----------



## sstroble

rename


----------



## Eric S. Kim

denote


----------



## loonlover

noted


----------



## sstroble

tones


----------



## geoffthomas

stoned


----------



## loonlover

sonnet


----------



## sstroble

bonnets


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Bonnie


----------



## loonlover

none


----------



## sstroble

tonne  (a metric ton)


----------



## geoffthomas

bonnet


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bunny


----------



## loonlover

runny


----------



## sstroble

sunny


----------



## sstroble

Sully


----------



## loonlover

fully


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Scully


----------



## loonlover

culls


----------



## sstroble

cults


----------



## Eric S. Kim

kilts


----------



## ddominikwickles

stilt


----------



## loonlover

still


----------



## sstroble

tiles


----------



## ChessDesalls

kilts


----------



## loonlover

stalk


----------



## sstroble

e-talk


----------



## loonlover

talker


----------



## sstroble

talkers


----------



## M.A.

Tales


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tails


----------



## loonlover

mails


----------



## sstroble

snail


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

lasing


----------



## loonlover

easing


----------



## sstroble

teasing


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

feasting


----------



## Eric S. Kim

ceasing


----------



## loonlover

casting


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

stacking


----------



## Eric S. Kim

lacking


----------



## sstroble

blacking


----------



## Eric S. Kim

blocking


----------



## Carborundorum

locking


----------



## loonlover

mocking


----------



## sstroble

kingdom


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bringer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ringer


----------



## ddominikwickles

singer


----------



## loonlover

singes


----------



## sstroble

signets


----------



## Warren Dean

signers


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sliders


----------



## Warren Dean

gliders


----------



## loonlover

resign


----------



## Warren Dean

design


----------



## sstroble

designs


----------



## Warren Dean

assigned


----------



## Eric S. Kim

aligned


----------



## Warren Dean

maligned


----------



## loonlover

mingled


----------



## sstroble

singled...  (home the winning run. The Little League parents go crazy and start fighting in the stands....)


----------



## Warren Dean

tingled


----------



## sstroble

lending


----------



## Warren Dean

blending


----------



## loonlover

bending


----------



## Warren Dean

fending


----------



## loonlover

fencing


----------



## Warren Dean

necking


----------



## loonlover

checking


----------



## sstroble

heckling


----------



## Warren Dean

flecking


----------



## Eric S. Kim

flocking


----------



## sstroble

Cold-king  (fictional freezer maker)


----------



## loonlover

docking


----------



## Warren Dean

locking


----------



## Eric S. Kim

licking


----------



## loonlover

clicking


----------



## ddominikwickles

clucking


----------



## sstroble

King-Cluck  (alpha rooster, el numero uno fowl of the barnyard.  Day and night he will crow to let you know)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

potluck


----------



## Warren Dean

sstroble said:


> King-Cluck (alpha rooster, el numero uno fowl of the barnyard. Day and night he will crow to let you know)


Chuckling


----------



## loonlover

hulking


----------



## sstroble

Hub-King  (fictitious maker of hubs for cars, trucks, subs, and spaceships. When one of their hubs disintegrates during a routine trip to Mars, Space Detective Jane Darway investigates.)


----------



## Warren Dean

bucking


----------



## Eric S. Kim

duckling


----------



## loonlover

mucking


----------



## Warren Dean

tucking


----------



## Eric S. Kim

ticking


----------



## Karen

picking


----------



## Warren Dean

pickling


----------



## loonlover

licking


----------



## Warren Dean

clicking


----------



## sstroble

liking          

(think the rules say you can replace double consonants with a single letter or drop the double consonant or add a double consonant to "change a Letter."  So am bending the rules by dropping both "c"s  even though they are not joined as a double consonant.)


----------



## Warren Dean

milking


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sulking


----------



## Warren Dean

hulking


----------



## Karen

bulking


----------



## Warren Dean

bulling


----------



## Eric S. Kim

billing


----------



## Warren Dean

milling


----------



## BetaProofReader

Spilling


----------



## sstroble

pilings


----------



## Eric S. Kim

prying


----------



## Warren Dean

spying


----------



## MichelleB675

spring


----------



## sstroble

rings


----------



## Warren Dean

rinks


----------



## Eric S. Kim

links


----------



## Warren Dean

lines


----------



## sstroble

slide


----------



## Warren Dean

glide


----------



## sstroble

glider


----------



## Warren Dean

gilded


----------



## Eric S. Kim

guild


----------



## SerenityEditing

guile


----------



## Warren Dean

guide


----------



## loonlover

dude


----------



## ddominikwickles

rude


----------



## geoffthomas

crude


----------



## sstroble

cruder


----------



## Eric S. Kim

order


----------



## Warren Dean

border


----------



## loonlover

broader


----------



## Warren Dean

broaden


----------



## sstroble

road-ban  (penalty for dangerous driver with too many tickets)


----------



## Warren Dean

abroad


----------



## Eric S. Kim

beard


----------



## Warren Dean

bear


----------



## loonlover

tear


----------



## Warren Dean

heart


----------



## Eric S. Kim

heard


----------



## Warren Dean

hear


----------



## ChessDesalls

earth


----------



## loonlover

threat


----------



## sstroble

hearts


----------



## Warren Dean

hearth


----------



## loonlover

dearth


----------



## sstroble

Earth's


----------



## Warren Dean

search


----------



## Eric S. Kim

birch


----------



## Carborundorum

birth


----------



## loonlover

girth


----------



## sstroble

third


----------



## Eric S. Kim

thirsty


----------



## Warren Dean

thirty


----------



## loonlover

thrifty


----------



## sstroble

frotthy  (Old English variation of present day word frothy)


----------



## Warren Dean

toothy


----------



## loonlover

tooth


----------



## sstroble

booth


----------



## Warren Dean

broth


----------



## Eric S. Kim

breath


----------



## Warren Dean

breadth


----------



## loonlover

thread


----------



## sstroble

treads


----------



## Warren Dean

trends


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sends


----------



## Warren Dean

spends


----------



## loonlover

speeds


----------



## Warren Dean

steeds


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Leeds


----------



## Warren Dean

weeds


----------



## loonlover

sweep


----------



## sstroble

Pete's


----------



## Warren Dean

sheep


----------



## Eric S. Kim

steep


----------



## Warren Dean

sleep


----------



## Carborundorum

Please


----------



## Warren Dean

pleads


----------



## loonlover

leads


----------



## Warren Dean

lends


----------



## sstroble

blends


----------



## Warren Dean

bleeds


----------



## Eric S. Kim

breeds


----------



## Warren Dean

breads


----------



## ddominikwickles

treads


----------



## loonlover

spread


----------



## Warren Dean

sprayed


----------



## sstroble

prayers


----------



## Eric S. Kim

players


----------



## Karen

slayers


----------



## FMH

preyers


----------



## Warren Dean

repays


----------



## Carborundorum

Repast


----------



## F Rollins

Repose


----------



## Warren Dean

propose


----------



## loonlover

purpose


----------



## sstroble

purples


----------



## NogDog

puppies


----------



## Warren Dean

poppies


----------



## FMH

poppied (spellcheck accepted it  )


----------



## Eric S. Kim

pepper


----------



## Warren Dean

prepped


----------



## loonlover

prepare


----------



## sstroble

re-pared  (redoing the past tense of "pare."


----------



## Warren Dean

repaired


----------



## Eric S. Kim

repartee


----------



## Warren Dean

departed


----------



## sstroble

deported


----------



## loonlover

sported


----------



## FMH

sportier


----------



## Warren Dean

porters


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Portland


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Poland


----------



## Warren Dean

planned


----------



## Eric S. Kim

scanned


----------



## Warren Dean

scanner


----------



## Carborundorum

spanner


----------



## Warren Dean

spanned


----------



## MichelleB675

spanked


----------



## loonlover

dampens


----------



## Warren Dean

happens


----------



## sstroble

sharpen


----------



## Warren Dean

sharper


----------



## Eric S. Kim

shark


----------



## Warren Dean

spark


----------



## Carborundorum

Parse


----------



## loonlover

purse


----------



## Warren Dean

pursue


----------



## sstroble

peruse


----------



## Eric S. Kim

recluse


----------



## Warren Dean

preclude


----------



## Carborundorum

Prelude


----------



## loonlover

deeper


----------



## sstroble

doper  (changed ee to o; think the rules allow this for double vowels or double consonants).


----------



## Warren Dean

drop


----------



## Eric S. Kim

drip


----------



## Warren Dean

trip


----------



## loonlover

grip


----------



## sstroble

ripe


----------



## Eric S. Kim

stripe


----------



## Warren Dean

striped


----------



## Karen

stride


----------



## Carborundorum

Stirred


----------



## loonlover

destiny


----------



## sstroble

Destin  (city in FL)


----------



## NogDog

starred


----------



## ddominikwickles

started


----------



## Warren Dean

startled


----------



## loonlover

splatter


----------



## sstroble

pleaser (changed tt to e)


----------



## Warren Dean

pleader


----------



## loonlover

leaders


----------



## Warren Dean

lenders


----------



## Karen

blender


----------



## Warren Dean

bleeder


----------



## Karen

breeder


----------



## Warren Dean

breaker


----------



## Eric S. Kim

broker


----------



## loonlover

revoke


----------



## Warren Dean

provoke


----------



## sstroble

pre-book


----------



## Eric S. Kim

reboot


----------



## Warren Dean

booted


----------



## Carborundorum

Debut


----------



## loonlover

butte


----------



## sstroble

butter


----------



## Warren Dean

better


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bitter


----------



## Warren Dean

batter


----------



## Jennifer R P

banter


----------



## Warren Dean

barter


----------



## loonlover

artery


----------



## sstroble

Terry's


----------



## Warren Dean

vestry


----------



## loonlover

troves


----------



## sstroble

droves


----------



## Warren Dean

proves


----------



## Eric S. Kim

groove


----------



## loonlover

groovy


----------



## sstroble

gravy


----------



## Warren Dean

grave


----------



## Eric S. Kim

brave


----------



## loonlover

bravo


----------



## Warren Dean

broad


----------



## geoffthomas

board


----------



## Warren Dean

aboard


----------



## Eric S. Kim

beard


----------



## Warren Dean

bear


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

grab


----------



## Warren Dean

barge


----------



## Eric S. Kim

binge


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

begin


----------



## loonlover

began


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

vegan


----------



## sstroble

Nagel (surname)


----------



## Warren Dean

lean


----------



## Eric S. Kim

lead


----------



## Carborundorum

Dare


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dream


----------



## sstroble

Deram's  (as in Deram's (a record company)  catalogue of albums and EPs)


----------



## loonlover

marred


----------



## Warren Dean

marked


----------



## loonlover

parked


----------



## sstroble

sparked


----------



## Warren Dean

sparkle


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sprinkle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sprinkler


----------



## Warren Dean

sprinkled


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sparkled


----------



## loonlover

larked


----------



## sstroble

debark  (what beavers do to trees)


----------



## Warren Dean

bared


----------



## archaeoroutes

barked


----------



## ddominikwickles

marked


----------



## loonlover

smacked


----------



## sstroble

made-sick  (adjective form of make sick, e.g.,  "I will now make you even more sick," she told her already made-sick co-worker.


----------



## Warren Dean

maverick


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Roderick


----------



## Warren Dean

redbrick


----------



## loonlover

bricked


----------



## Warren Dean

tricked


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

tracked


----------



## Eric S. Kim

truck


----------



## Warren Dean

truce


----------



## archaeoroutes

Cruet


----------



## Ruby296

Cruel


----------



## Eric S. Kim

gruel


----------



## archaeoroutes

Glue


----------



## Warren Dean

flue


----------



## loonlover

flute


----------



## archaeoroutes

fluted


----------



## Eric S. Kim

muted


----------



## Warren Dean

mused


----------



## Scout

mouse


----------



## Eric S. Kim

house


----------



## sstroble

hosed


----------



## loonlover

dosed


----------



## sstroble

sodded


----------



## Karen

sodden


----------



## Warren Dean

snowed


----------



## Eric S. Kim

slowed


----------



## Scout

slower


----------



## Warren Dean

flower


----------



## sstroble

flowed


----------



## loonlover

lowed


----------



## Eric S. Kim

loved


----------



## Warren Dean

gloved


----------



## Ruby296

Devil


----------



## Scout

evil


----------



## Warren Dean

liver


----------



## sstroble

sliver


----------



## loonlover

rivers


----------



## Warren Dean

drivers


----------



## Eric S. Kim

driven


----------



## Warren Dean

drivel


----------



## archaeoroutes

rival


----------



## Scout

vail


----------



## loonlover

veil


----------



## sstroble

devil


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Seville


----------



## Warren Dean

Velise


----------



## archaeoroutes

realise


----------



## Warren Dean

serial


----------



## Scout

aerial


----------



## Ruby296

Liars


----------



## loonlover

slier


----------



## sstroble

earls


----------



## archaeoroutes

early


----------



## Warren Dean

barely


----------



## Eric S. Kim

dearly


----------



## Warren Dean

hardly


----------



## PatrickNole

Hardy


----------



## Warren Dean

hard


----------



## loonlover

lard


----------



## Ruby296

Drab


----------



## sstroble

rabid


----------



## archaeoroutes

Rapid


----------



## Warren Dean

repaid


----------



## Eric S. Kim

repaint


----------



## Warren Dean

painters


----------



## Ruby296

Straight


----------



## loonlover

straits


----------



## Scout

strains


----------



## Ruby296

Snails


----------



## Warren Dean

sails


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

assail


----------



## loonlover

avails


----------



## sstroble

Vail's


----------



## Warren Dean

nails


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

salon


----------



## Scout

salmon


----------



## loonlover

lemons


----------



## sstroble

moneys


----------



## Tony Richards

monkeys


----------



## Scout

donkey


----------



## Eric S. Kim

dank


----------



## loonlover

rank


----------



## sstroble

ranks


----------



## Warren Dean

banks


----------



## Eric S. Kim

blanks


----------



## Warren Dean

flanks


----------



## loonlover

flans


----------



## sstroble

plans


----------



## Eric S. Kim

plane


----------



## Ruby296

Planet


----------



## Warren Dean

plant


----------



## loonlover

talent


----------



## sstroble

patent


----------



## Eric S. Kim

potent


----------



## Warren Dean

portent


----------



## sstroble

tent-rope  (one of the 6 ropes used to secure a 2-person tent to the ground)


----------



## loonlover

treetop


----------



## Warren Dean

potter


----------



## Eric S. Kim

patter


----------



## Warren Dean

putter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

butter


----------



## loonlover

mutter


----------



## Warren Dean

matter


----------



## Eric S. Kim

mitten


----------



## loonlover

kitten


----------



## sstroble

bitten


----------



## archaeoroutes

bittern


----------



## Warren Dean

bitter


----------



## Eric S. Kim

critter


----------



## Warren Dean

chitter


----------



## loonlover

hitter


----------



## sstroble

hither


----------



## ChessDesalls

whither


----------



## Eric S. Kim

whether


----------



## Warren Dean

weather


----------



## Scout

sweater


----------



## loonlover

repeats


----------



## sstroble

trespass  (changed e to ss)


----------



## Warren Dean

repasts


----------



## Eric S. Kim

repost


----------



## loonlover

pastor


----------



## sstroble

straps


----------



## archaeoroutes

sprats


----------



## Eric S. Kim

splat


----------



## Warren Dean

spate


----------



## loonlover

space


----------



## sstroble

spaced


----------



## Eric S. Kim

spicy


----------



## loonlover

dicy


----------



## Eric S. Kim

dice


----------



## Warren Dean

cider


----------



## Scout

spider


----------



## loonlover

riders


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Raiders


----------



## loonlover

dairies


----------



## sstroble

resaid


----------



## Eric S. Kim

repaid


----------



## Warren Dean

prepaid


----------



## loonlover

diaper


----------



## sstroble

redial


----------



## Scout

relied


----------



## Warren Dean

replied


----------



## Eric S. Kim

reptile


----------



## loonlover

riptide


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

printed


----------



## sstroble

pointed


----------



## Eric S. Kim

painted


----------



## Warren Dean

fainted


----------



## Scout

tainted


----------



## loonlover

attained


----------



## Eric S. Kim

attached


----------



## sstroble

data-techs


----------



## Warren Dean

attachÃ©s


----------



## loonlover

chaste


----------



## sstroble

hasten


----------



## Eric S. Kim

fasten


----------



## Warren Dean

faster


----------



## sstroble

staffer


----------



## Warren Dean

staffed


----------



## Eric S. Kim

stuffed


----------



## loonlover

puffed


----------



## Scout

fluffed


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

duffel


----------



## Eric S. Kim

truffle


----------



## Warren Dean

ruffle


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

refuel


----------



## loonlover

fueled


----------



## sstroble

de-leaf


----------



## Warren Dean

defeat


----------



## loonlover

defect


----------



## sstroble

effect


----------



## loonlover

lions


----------



## Eric S. Kim

loans


----------



## archaeoroutes

sloan


----------



## Scout

saloon


----------



## Warren Dean

salmon


----------



## loonlover

normal


----------



## sstroble

almond


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Raymond


----------



## Scout

Monday


----------



## Warren Dean

moaned


----------



## Scout

mooned


----------



## loonlover

loomed


----------



## sstroble

zoomed


----------



## Warren Dean

boomed


----------



## archaeoroutes

doomed


----------



## loonlover

domed


----------



## sstroble

modem


----------



## Eric S. Kim

modern


----------



## Brownskins

movers


----------



## Warren Dean

roves


----------



## Scout

roses


----------



## loonlover

robes


----------



## sstroble

obeser


----------



## Warren Dean

bores


----------



## Eric S. Kim

pores


----------



## Warren Dean

spores


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

spires


----------



## A.G. Richards

spares


----------



## Scout

spars


----------



## loonlover

stars


----------



## sstroble

stares


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

shares


----------



## Warren Dean

hares


----------



## Brownskins

harem


----------



## Warren Dean

mare


----------



## Brownskins

era


----------



## Warren Dean

real


----------



## Brownskins

leary


----------



## Warren Dean

really


----------



## Brownskins

nearly


----------



## loonlover

learn


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

earn


----------



## Warren Dean

yearn


----------



## Eric S. Kim

yarn


----------



## Warren Dean

barn


----------



## Scout

darn


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

grand


----------



## loonlover

gander


----------



## Warren Dean

wander


----------



## Brownskins

rewind


----------



## Eric S. Kim

wound


----------



## Scout

round


----------



## sstroble

rounds


----------



## Scout

sound


----------



## SerenityEditing

stunt

I spent so long going back checking and re-checking the rules I was afraid the word would change by the time I posted!


----------



## Warren Dean

stout


----------



## Eric S. Kim

strut


----------



## loonlover

ruts


----------



## sstroble

strum


----------



## Brownskins

strobe


----------



## Warren Dean

strode


----------



## Brownskins

odors


----------



## MichelleB675

doors


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

roost


----------



## Guest

pixies


----------



## Scout

pities


----------



## loonlover

spite


----------



## sstroble

Sprite


----------



## Warren Dean

sprint


----------



## Eric S. Kim

flint


----------



## Brownskins

flight


----------



## Warren Dean

blight


----------



## Scout

light


----------



## Warren Dean

flight


----------



## sstroble

flights


----------



## Eric S. Kim

fright


----------



## Warren Dean

bright


----------



## loonlover

bridge


----------



## sstroble

badger


----------



## Eric S. Kim

badge


----------



## Brownskins

grade


----------



## Warren Dean

trade


----------



## loonlover

parade


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tirade


----------



## Warren Dean

darted


----------



## archaeoroutes

Parted


----------



## Warren Dean

carted


----------



## loonlover

cartel


----------



## Warren Dean

carter


----------



## archaeoroutes

crater


----------



## Eric S. Kim

crave


----------



## Scout

brave


----------



## loonlover

bravo


----------



## sstroble

bravos


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Barbados


----------



## Brownskins

sabado


----------



## loonlover

adobes


----------



## sstroble

adores


----------



## Brownskins

soured


----------



## Warren Dean

poured


----------



## sstroble

re-pound


----------



## loonlover

resound


----------



## archaeoroutes

drones


----------



## Scout

dress


----------



## Warren Dean

press


----------



## Eric S. Kim

caress


----------



## loonlover

scars


----------



## sstroble

scares


----------



## archaeoroutes

cares


----------



## Warren Dean

fares


----------



## Eric S. Kim

dares


----------



## Warren Dean

bares


----------



## Scout

barns


----------



## loonlover

darns


----------



## sstroble

Darins  (plural of the first name)


----------



## Warren Dean

drain


----------



## Eric S. Kim

train


----------



## Warren Dean

strain


----------



## sstroble

brains


----------



## loonlover

rabies


----------



## Eric S. Kim

babies


----------



## loonlover

abbess


----------



## sstroble

Abbet  (variation of Abbot that occurred when immigration official at Ellis Island misspelled a newly arrived immigrant's name.  Changed "ss" to "t".


----------



## Warren Dean

Abbey


----------



## loonlover

baby


----------



## sstroble

tabby


----------



## Warren Dean

batty


----------



## Brownskins

batter


----------



## Scout

battle


----------



## loonlover

rattle


----------



## sstroble

rattled


----------



## Warren Dean

prattled


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

partied


----------



## loonlover

parties


----------



## sstroble

re-paste


----------



## Warren Dean

respect


----------



## Eric S. Kim

respite


----------



## loonlover

sprite


----------



## sstroble

ripens


----------



## Warren Dean

snipers


----------



## Scout

person


----------



## loonlover

reason


----------



## sstroble

treason


----------



## Eric S. Kim

treaty


----------



## Warren Dean

treat


----------



## Scout

threat


----------



## loonlover

thread


----------



## Scout

breath


----------



## Warren Dean

breathe


----------



## loonlover

breadth


----------



## sstroble

bread-it  (the process of breading meat before cooking it)


----------



## Scout

rebate


----------



## Warren Dean

berated


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

related


----------



## loonlover

derail


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

larder


----------



## sstroble

larders


----------



## Warren Dean

retards


----------



## Eric S. Kim

retort


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

report


----------



## Scout

deport


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ported


----------



## loonlover

parted


----------



## sstroble

re-pated  (when an ex-pat returns to the home country of origin)


----------



## Eric S. Kim

repair


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

aspire


----------



## rchapman1

panted


----------



## loonlover

painted


----------



## sstroble

detains


----------



## Warren Dean

retains


----------



## Eric S. Kim

retract


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tractor


----------



## sstroble

reactor


----------



## loonlover

factor


----------



## Warren Dean

actor


----------



## loonlover

rota


----------



## sstroble

rate


----------



## Eric S. Kim

late


----------



## loonlover

later


----------



## Scout

hater


----------



## archaeoroutes

rather


----------



## Eric S. Kim

father


----------



## Warren Dean

lather


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

later


----------



## loonlover

dater


----------



## sstroble

trades


----------



## Scout

traces


----------



## Eric S. Kim

braces


----------



## sstroble

acres


----------



## loonlover

tracts


----------



## Warren Dean

treats


----------



## Scout

threats


----------



## Eric S. Kim

threads


----------



## sstroble

breadths


----------



## loonlover

dearths


----------



## Warren Dean

hearths


----------



## Scout

hearts


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

shared


----------



## loonlover

spared


----------



## sstroble

speared


----------



## Warren Dean

parsed


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

sparse


----------



## loonlover

passes


----------



## sstroble

pastes


----------



## Eric S. Kim

hasty


----------



## Brownskins

hyatts


----------



## sstroble

Hiatts  (Plural of Hiatt)


----------



## loonlover

static


----------



## Eric S. Kim

station


----------



## Going Incognito

nations


----------



## loonlover

notions


----------



## Warren Dean

potions


----------



## loonlover

lotions


----------



## Scout

motions


----------



## sstroble

emotions


----------



## Warren Dean

demotions


----------



## Going Incognito

motioned


----------



## loonlover

domino


----------



## sstroble

dooming


----------



## Going Incognito

mooning


----------



## Warren Dean

mooring


----------



## Brownskins

moringa


----------



## Going Incognito

adoring


----------



## loonlover

daring


----------



## sstroble

ringed


----------



## Going Incognito

grinned


----------



## Eric S. Kim

grand


----------



## Brownskins

danger


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ranger


----------



## sstroble

grander


----------



## loonlover

grandeur


----------



## Brownskins

deranged


----------



## Warren Dean

estranged


----------



## Eric S. Kim

estrogen


----------



## sstroble

estrange


----------



## loonlover

strangers


----------



## Warren Dean

stranglers


----------



## Brownskins

segregates

(dropped the LN, added GEE)


----------



## Warren Dean

aggregates


----------



## sstroble

reggae-gnats  (gnats who listen to reggae)


----------



## loonlover

sergeants


----------



## Eric S. Kim

surgeon


----------



## loonlover

generous


----------



## sstroble

green-bus  (one that runs on hydrogen)


----------



## loonlover

subgenre


----------



## sstroble

sob-genre  (tear jerker stories)


----------



## Going Incognito

enrobes


----------



## sstroble

beer-song  (what they sing at the local tavern)


----------



## loonlover

begone


----------



## Warren Dean

bygone


----------



## Going Incognito

obeying


----------



## Eric S. Kim

obedient


----------



## sstroble

Benedict


----------



## Going Incognito

enticed


----------



## Warren Dean

excited


----------



## Eric S. Kim

exited


----------



## Going Incognito

edited


----------



## loonlover

eddied


----------



## sstroble

decided


----------



## Warren Dean

derided


----------



## Eric S. Kim

derelict


----------



## Going Incognito

recited


----------



## sstroble

credited


----------



## loonlover

decrepit


----------



## Warren Dean

predict


----------



## Going Incognito

directed


----------



## Scout

director


----------



## Warren Dean

redirect


----------



## loonlover

retired


----------



## Warren Dean

retimed


----------



## Eric S. Kim

reticent


----------



## Warren Dean

enticer


----------



## Guest

receipt


----------



## loonlover

recipe


----------



## sstroble

crepes


----------



## Warren Dean

precis


----------



## Going Incognito

precise


----------



## sstroble

species


----------



## loonlover

special


----------



## Warren Dean

places


----------



## Ruby296

Splice


----------



## loonlover

spice


----------



## sstroble

prices


----------



## Warren Dean

priced


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

prized


----------



## loonlover

pried


----------



## sstroble

spired


----------



## Warren Dean

aspired


----------



## A.G. Richards

sprayed


----------



## Warren Dean

prayed


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

brayed


----------



## geoffthomas

brave


----------



## loonlover

grave


----------



## sstroble

graves


----------



## Warren Dean

craves


----------



## Eric S. Kim

caves


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

cages


----------



## Ebenezer Lux

rages


----------



## loonlover

serge


----------



## Ruby296

Ripen


----------



## sstroble

prince


----------



## Warren Dean

pincers


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

incepts


----------



## Susan Alison

inspects


----------



## loonlover

insects


----------



## Warren Dean

section


----------



## Going Incognito

conceits


----------



## Scout

concerts


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

soccer


----------



## loonlover

scorer


----------



## sstroble

re-cross


----------



## Warren Dean

crossed


----------



## sstroble

dossier


----------



## loonlover

resides


----------



## Warren Dean

presides


----------



## Going Incognito

despisers


----------



## loonlover

despised


----------



## sstroble

deep-dish  (as in deep-dish apple pie)


----------



## Brownskins

shipped


----------



## Warren Dean

snipped


----------



## Susan Alison

snippet


----------



## loonlover

stepping


----------



## sstroble

toppings


----------



## Brownskins

spin tops


----------



## Warren Dean

topspin


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Topsy-Turvy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

topsturv


----------



## loonlover

support


----------



## sstroble

purports


----------



## Eric S. Kim

purpose


----------



## Scout

supper


----------



## loonlover

super


----------



## Eric S. Kim

duper


----------



## Warren Dean

dumper


----------



## loonlover

pumper


----------



## Warren Dean

pauper


----------



## Eric S. Kim

piper


----------



## loonlover

riper


----------



## sstroble

ripper


----------



## ddominikwickles

tipper


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Tipperary


----------



## loonlover

trapper


----------



## sstroble

wrapper


----------



## Warren Dean

rapper


----------



## loonlover

pauper


----------



## Warren Dean

paper


----------



## sstroble

reaps


----------



## Eric S. Kim

reads


----------



## Going Incognito

raised


----------



## sstroble

praised


----------



## loonlover

apprised


----------



## Warren Dean

appraised


----------



## Eric S. Kim

appraisal


----------



## Scout

appraises


----------



## loonlover

spiraeas


----------



## sstroble

praises


----------



## Warren Dean

prises


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

primes


----------



## Eric S. Kim

pride


----------



## Warren Dean

ride


----------



## loonlover

red


----------



## sstroble

read


----------



## Warren Dean

bread


----------



## Eric S. Kim

breed


----------



## Warren Dean

bred


----------



## loonlover

bead


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bear


----------



## KyleArmstrong

beard


----------



## sstroble

breads


----------



## loonlover

dreads


----------



## sstroble

address


----------



## Warren Dean

adders


----------



## Eric S. Kim

ladders


----------



## sstroble

bladders


----------



## loonlover

dabblers


----------



## Warren Dean

babblers


----------



## KyleArmstrong

babble


----------



## sstroble

bauble


----------



## loonlover

bubble


----------



## KyleArmstrong

bubbly


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Bobby


----------



## loonlover

hobby


----------



## sstroble

ahoy


----------



## Eric S. Kim

boy


----------



## KyleArmstrong

body


----------



## Warren Dean

bode


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

mode


----------



## KyleArmstrong

Dame


----------



## loonlover

dome


----------



## sstroble

modes


----------



## Warren Dean

dooms


----------



## KyleArmstrong

Mood


----------



## Eric S. Kim

food


----------



## Warren Dean

ford


----------



## sstroble

Dorfs  (Plural of surname)


----------



## KyleArmstrong

doors


----------



## sstroble

broods


----------



## loonlover

odors


----------



## sstroble

roads


----------



## KyleArmstrong

drags


----------



## Eric S. Kim

drugs


----------



## NogDog

guard


----------



## Warren Dean

gourd


----------



## KyleArmstrong

dour


----------



## Warren Dean

door


----------



## loonlover

poor


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

pour


----------



## KyleArmstrong

pure


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Puree


----------



## loonlover

tureen


----------



## Warren Dean

turned


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tern


----------



## Warren Dean

stern


----------



## KyleArmstrong

rent


----------



## Warren Dean

rant


----------



## Eric S. Kim

pants


----------



## Warren Dean

parts


----------



## writerbee

start


----------



## Eric S. Kim

store


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rose


----------



## KyleArmstrong

rise


----------



## Eric S. Kim

raise


----------



## Warren Dean

praise


----------



## KyleArmstrong

raisin


----------



## Eric S. Kim

basin


----------



## Warren Dean

banes


----------



## Eric S. Kim

cane


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

kean


----------



## loonlover

leak


----------



## KyleArmstrong

kale


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Dale


----------



## Warren Dean

ale


----------



## loonlover

pale


----------



## Warren Dean

sale


----------



## loonlover

slate


----------



## Eric S. Kim

state


----------



## Warren Dean

stare


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

grates


----------



## loonlover

stages


----------



## Warren Dean

stags


----------



## Eric S. Kim

stake


----------



## KyleArmstrong

takes


----------



## loonlover

steaks


----------



## Eric S. Kim

streak


----------



## Warren Dean

tracks


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

charts


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

carts


----------



## loonlover

cares


----------



## Warren Dean

hares


----------



## Eric S. Kim

mares


----------



## loonlover

marsh


----------



## Warren Dean

harsh


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

share


----------



## Guest

sheer


----------



## loonlover

here


----------



## Warren Dean

hear


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tear


----------



## loonlover

rest


----------



## Warren Dean

best


----------



## loonlover

beat


----------



## Eric S. Kim

heat


----------



## Warren Dean

hear


----------



## archaeoroutes

heart


----------



## loonlover

hearth


----------



## Warren Dean

Earth


----------



## KyleArmstrong

React


----------



## Eric S. Kim

reach


----------



## loonlover

teach


----------



## KyleArmstrong

peach


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

preach


----------



## KyleArmstrong

cheap


----------



## loonlover

chafe


----------



## Eric S. Kim

chasm


----------



## KyleArmstrong

chase


----------



## loonlover

chess


----------



## KyleArmstrong

chest


----------



## loonlover

crest


----------



## KyleArmstrong

crass


----------



## Warren Dean

brass


----------



## Eric S. Kim

brash


----------



## Karen

brush


----------



## loonlover

bush


----------



## archaeoroutes

Push


----------



## Warren Dean

mush


----------



## KyleArmstrong

sham


----------



## loonlover

shame


----------



## Eric S. Kim

shampoo


----------



## ddominikwickles

oompah


----------



## KyleArmstrong

loompah


----------



## loonlover

moolah


----------



## Eric S. Kim

moorland


----------



## loonlover

landlord


----------



## Eric S. Kim

landlocked


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

likened


----------



## loonlover

linked


----------



## Warren Dean

blinked


----------



## Eric S. Kim

blanket


----------



## loonlover

blanked


----------



## Warren Dean

flanked


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Frank


----------



## Warren Dean

crank


----------



## Eric S. Kim

chalk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

hack


----------



## loonlover

back


----------



## Warren Dean

black


----------



## Eric S. Kim

block


----------



## loonlover

lock


----------



## Warren Dean

sock


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sack


----------



## KyleArmstrong

cast


----------



## loonlover

coast


----------



## Warren Dean

cost


----------



## Eric S. Kim

cyst


----------



## loonlover

stye


----------



## Eric S. Kim

style


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Left


----------



## Warren Dean

cleft


----------



## Eric S. Kim

flee


----------



## loonlover

flea


----------



## Warren Dean

plea


----------



## Eric S. Kim

pea


----------



## Warren Dean

pear


----------



## loonlover

bear


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tear


----------



## Warren Dean

fear


----------



## loonlover

reef


----------



## Warren Dean

freed


----------



## loonlover

feud


----------



## archaeoroutes

rude


----------



## Eric S. Kim

crude


----------



## Warren Dean

reduce


----------



## archaeoroutes

deduce


----------



## loonlover

adduce


----------



## KyleArmstrong

decide


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cider


----------



## Eric S. Kim

cigar


----------



## loonlover

rain


----------



## Warren Dean

pain


----------



## PaintedHarborPress

pail


----------



## Eric S. Kim

fail


----------



## loonlover

frail


----------



## ddominikwickles

fairy


----------



## Warren Dean

fair


----------



## loonlover

fire


----------



## Warren Dean

tire


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tore


----------



## JayandFunGoo

sore


----------



## Warren Dean

pore


----------



## loonlover

poor


----------



## Robertson

moor


----------



## Eric S. Kim

moon


----------



## Robertson

moron


----------



## Warren Dean

mourn


----------



## Robertson

mourner


----------



## loonlover

mouser


----------



## Eric S. Kim

mouse


----------



## loonlover

rouse


----------



## Robertson

carouse


----------



## Warren Dean

arouse


----------



## Robertson

around


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bound


----------



## Robertson

sound


----------



## loonlover

mound


----------



## Robertson

amount


----------



## Warren Dean

mount


----------



## Robertson

count


----------



## loonlover

fount


----------



## Warren Dean

font


----------



## Robertson

fond


----------



## Warren Dean

pond


----------



## Eric S. Kim

pawn


----------



## KyleArmstrong

pain


----------



## Robertson

drain


----------



## loonlover

rained


----------



## Eric S. Kim

brain


----------



## Warren Dean

train


----------



## Robertson

entrain


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

entertain


----------



## loonlover

entrant


----------



## Eric S. Kim

entrance


----------



## Warren Dean

entrench


----------



## Robertson

retrench


----------



## Warren Dean

tranche


----------



## Robertson

rancher


----------



## loonlover

prancer


----------



## Robertson

prince


----------



## Eric S. Kim

cringe


----------



## Robertson

syringe


----------



## loonlover

geyser


----------



## Warren Dean

grease


----------



## Robertson

seamer


----------



## KyleArmstrong

semen


----------



## Eric S. Kim

seamen


----------



## Warren Dean

seaman


----------



## Robertson

Mensa


----------



## KyleArmstrong

sane


----------



## loonlover

mane


----------



## Robertson

manner


----------



## ASDeMatteis

tanner


----------



## Robertson

banner


----------



## KyleArmstrong

banter


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Ranter


----------



## Warren Dean

renter


----------



## loonlover

render


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Sender


----------



## Robertson

bender


----------



## Eric S. Kim

blender


----------



## KyleArmstrong

blunder


----------



## Robertson

rebound


----------



## ASDeMatteis

boundry


----------



## loonlover

foundry


----------



## Robertson

founder


----------



## Warren Dean

bounder


----------



## ASDeMatteis

blunder


----------



## Robertson

burned


----------



## Eric S. Kim

barn


----------



## ASDeMatteis

brain


----------



## Robertson

rained


----------



## loonlover

drained


----------



## Eric S. Kim

(_Mount_) Rainier


----------



## Warren Dean

brainier


----------



## Robertson

airborne


----------



## Tony Richards

debonair


----------



## loonlover

broaden


----------



## Warren Dean

broader


----------



## Eric S. Kim

brooder


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

borders


----------



## Robertson

records


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

recorded


----------



## Robertson

decoded


----------



## Eric S. Kim

decorate


----------



## Robertson

detonate


----------



## Warren Dean

detante


----------



## Robertson

debutante


----------



## Warren Dean

battened


----------



## Robertson

attendee


----------



## Eric S. Kim

attendance


----------



## Robertson

attendant


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tenant


----------



## Robertson

tenants


----------



## Warren Dean

attends


----------



## A.G. Richards

stained


----------



## Warren Dean

tainted


----------



## Robertson

painter


----------



## archaeoroutes

splinter


----------



## loonlover

rippled


----------



## Warren Dean

ripped


----------



## Robertson

tripped


----------



## archaeoroutes

stripped


----------



## A.G. Richards

traipsed


----------



## loonlover

rapeseed


----------



## Robertson

parsed


----------



## Warren Dean

sparse


----------



## Robertson

spears


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

pears


----------



## KyleArmstrong

tears


----------



## loonlover

steers


----------



## Robertson

craters


----------



## archaeoroutes

crater


----------



## loonlover

charter


----------



## Eric S. Kim

chapter


----------



## Robertson

repatched


----------



## loonlover

patched


----------



## Robertson

thatched


----------



## archaeoroutes

hatched


----------



## Eric S. Kim

scratch


----------



## loonlover

starch


----------



## Robertson

starched


----------



## Eric S. Kim

scorched


----------



## loonlover

scotched


----------



## Warren Dean

catches


----------



## Robertson

chalets


----------



## loonlover

dialects


----------



## Robertson

citadels


----------



## archaeoroutes

slated


----------



## Eric S. Kim

skate


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

spate


----------



## loonlover

spite


----------



## Robertson

aspire


----------



## Robertson

reprise


----------



## Warren Dean

perspire


----------



## loonlover

rippers


----------



## Warren Dean

stripper


----------



## archaeoroutes

stripe


----------



## Robertson

persuits


----------



## Eric S. Kim

pursuit


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

purist


----------



## loonlover

tourist


----------



## Robertson

tutors


----------



## Eric S. Kim

tutorial


----------



## loonlover

titular


----------



## Warren Dean

rattled


----------



## Robertson

started


----------



## archaeoroutes

startled


----------



## Eric S. Kim

turtle


----------



## loonlover

letter


----------



## Warren Dean

litter


----------



## Robertson

tilted


----------



## Eric S. Kim

title


----------



## loonlover

tiled


----------



## Eric S. Kim

riled


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

leader


----------



## loonlover

lender


----------



## Robertson

tender


----------



## archaeoroutes

render


----------



## Warren Dean

lender


----------



## Eric S. Kim

laundry


----------



## loonlover

launder


----------



## Eric S. Kim

flounder


----------



## loonlover

founder


----------



## Eric S. Kim

rounder


----------



## archaeoroutes

pounder


----------



## loonlover

rebound


----------



## Eric S. Kim

resound


----------



## Warren Dean

sounded


----------



## loonlover

rounded


----------



## Eric S. Kim

pound


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bound


----------



## loonlover

bond


----------



## Eric S. Kim

pond


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

plod


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

pod


----------



## archaeoroutes

pad


----------



## loonlover

bad


----------



## archaeoroutes

bald


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bold


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

mold


----------



## loonlover

cold


----------



## archaeoroutes

colt


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bolt


----------



## Raul Sanchez

Bout


----------



## archaeoroutes

about


----------



## loonlover

abut


----------



## Eric S. Kim

but


----------



## loonlover

tug


----------



## 13500

bug


----------



## archaeoroutes

big


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bit


----------



## Eric S. Kim

bat


----------



## loonlover

table


----------



## Eric S. Kim

stable


----------



## loonlover

tablet


----------



## Tony Richards

bleats


----------



## loonlover

blasts


----------



## MartaDec

lasts


----------



## Eric S. Kim

lists


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

still


----------



## loonlover

swill


----------



## Jennifer R P

twill


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

trill


----------



## Eric S. Kim

thrill


----------



## loonlover

tiller


----------



## Eric S. Kim

filler


----------



## loonlover

rifle


----------



## Eric S. Kim

trifle


----------



## A.G. Richards

rifled


----------



## loonlover

riffled


----------



## Eric S. Kim

ripple


----------



## loonlover

lipped


----------



## Eric S. Kim

dipped


----------



## loonlover

dimple


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

pimple


----------



## Eric S. Kim

simple


----------



## loonlover

simply


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Ripley


----------



## loonlover

pliers


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

liers


----------



## loonlover

liars


----------



## Eric S. Kim

lairs


----------



## loonlover

stair


----------



## A.G. Richards

tapir


----------



## loonlover

trap


----------



## Eric S. Kim

trip


----------



## loonlover

crimp


----------



## 13500

cramp


----------



## Eric S. Kim

champ


----------



## loonlover

match


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Mitch


----------



## archaeoroutes

Chimp


----------



## loonlover

pinch


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sinch


----------



## archaeoroutes

Chins


----------



## loonlover

hints


----------



## Eric S. Kim

mints


----------



## loonlover

stint


----------



## Eric S. Kim

stunt


----------



## loonlover

stuns


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Stan


----------



## loonlover

stand


----------



## Eric S. Kim

stain


----------



## loonlover

basin


----------



## Eric S. Kim

raisin


----------



## loonlover

raising


----------



## 13500

praising


----------



## loonlover

grasping


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

spring


----------



## loonlover

sprint


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

print


----------



## loonlover

trip


----------



## 13500

ripe


----------



## loonlover

riper


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Viper


----------



## loonlover

rivet


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

river


----------



## loonlover

driver


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

diver


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

weird


----------



## loonlover

drew


----------



## Eric S. Kim

draw


----------



## loonlover

ware


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Fare


----------



## loonlover

flare


----------



## KyleArmstrong

flier


----------



## loonlover

relic


----------



## Eric S. Kim

relish


----------



## loonlover

shire


----------



## Eric S. Kim

share


----------



## A.G. Richards

shire


----------



## loonlover

hairs


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

airs


----------



## loonlover

sir


----------



## Eric S. Kim

sore


----------



## A.G. Richards

roses


----------



## loonlover

sorer


----------



## A.G. Richards

osier (look it up)


----------



## loonlover

arose


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

roast


----------



## loonlover

toast


----------



## Eric S. Kim

boast


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

about


----------



## loonlover

bouts


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

boats


----------



## loonlover

boost


----------



## Eric S. Kim

boots


----------



## loonlover

robot


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

motor


----------



## archaeoroutes

rotor


----------



## loonlover

rooter


----------



## KyleArmstrong

rooster


----------



## loonlover

scooter


----------



## Eric S. Kim

scoop


----------



## KyleArmstrong

stoop


----------



## archaeoroutes

Stool


----------



## KyleArmstrong

loose


----------



## loonlover

loosen


----------



## archaeoroutes

looser


----------



## loonlover

roles


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

lessor


----------



## Eric S. Kim

lesser


----------



## loonlover

lessen


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lesson


----------



## loonlover

lesion


----------



## KyleArmstrong

noise


----------



## loonlover

notice


----------



## KyleArmstrong

encore


----------



## loonlover

corner


----------



## Eric S. Kim

coroner


----------



## loonlover

corona


----------



## KyleArmstrong

coronary


----------



## loonlover

crooner


----------



## Eric S. Kim

cocoon


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Corn


----------



## Wolfman

Horn


----------



## loonlover

born


----------



## Eric S. Kim

barn


----------



## KBaker

bard


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

board


----------



## loonlover

hoard


----------



## Eric S. Kim

heard


----------



## loonlover

bread


----------



## A.G. Richards

raved


----------



## loonlover

raged


----------



## ddominikwickles

rabid


----------



## loonlover

brain


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Brian


----------



## loonlover

braid


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bread


----------



## Wolfman

Read


----------



## loonlover

road


----------



## A.G. Richards

adore


----------



## loonlover

ardor


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

arbor


----------



## loonlover

abhor


----------



## A.G. Richards

harbor


----------



## loonlover

barrow


----------



## Eric S. Kim

borrow


----------



## loonlover

sorrow


----------



## A.G. Richards

rowers


----------



## loonlover

powers


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Lowers


----------



## loonlover

glowers


----------



## archaeoroutes

Slower


----------



## loonlover

resole


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

resolve


----------



## loonlover

lovers


----------



## archaeoroutes

shovel


----------



## loonlover

hovers


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Hoover


----------



## archaeoroutes

Hooter


----------



## loonlover

rooter


----------



## A.G. Richards

rioter


----------



## loonlover

terror


----------



## Eric S. Kim

mirror


----------



## loonlover

minor


----------



## Going Incognito

inform


----------



## loonlover

forming


----------



## A.G. Richards

foaming


----------



## loonlover

foaling


----------



## Going Incognito

flamingo


----------



## loonlover

loafing


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

loading


----------



## loonlover

flooding


----------



## Eric S. Kim

floating


----------



## loonlover

loathing


----------



## A.G. Richards

clothing


----------



## loonlover

clotting


----------



## archaeoroutes

Collating


----------



## loonlover

collecting


----------



## Eric S. Kim

correcting


----------



## loonlover

correction


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

erection


----------



## loonlover

direction


----------



## Going Incognito

discretion


----------



## loonlover

secretion


----------



## Going Incognito

escorting


----------



## A.G. Richards

secreting


----------



## loonlover

cresting


----------



## Going Incognito

screwing


----------



## archaeoroutes

Crewing


----------



## loonlover

brewing


----------



## dbonline

Browning


----------



## Going Incognito

twinborn


----------



## loonlover

inborn


----------



## Going Incognito

robin


----------



## loonlover

orbit


----------



## Going Incognito

bistro


----------



## loonlover

strobe


----------



## Going Incognito

bolster


----------



## loonlover

holster


----------



## Going Incognito

brothel


----------



## loonlover

brother


----------



## Going Incognito

rebirth


----------



## loonlover

thrive


----------



## archaeoroutes

rivet


----------



## loonlover

privet


----------



## Going Incognito

private


----------



## loonlover

prevail


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

pertain


----------



## archaeoroutes

Certain


----------



## Going Incognito

canister


----------



## loonlover

banister


----------



## Going Incognito

banisher


----------



## Eric S. Kim

vanish


----------



## Going Incognito

varnish


----------



## loonlover

shiner


----------



## Going Incognito

shinier


----------



## A.G. Richards

inherits


----------



## loonlover

therein


----------



## Going Incognito

inherent


----------



## loonlover

inheritor


----------



## Going Incognito

interior


----------



## loonlover

exterior


----------



## Going Incognito

exertion


----------



## loonlover

extortion


----------



## Going Incognito

retortion


----------



## loonlover

retention


----------



## 13500

detention


----------



## loonlover

attention


----------



## A.G. Richards

tentative


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

attentive


----------



## loonlover

retentive


----------



## Going Incognito

intervene


----------



## loonlover

interview


----------



## Going Incognito

interwove


----------



## loonlover

interwoven


----------



## KyleArmstrong

interweave


----------



## archaeoroutes

interleave


----------



## Going Incognito

interval


----------



## KyleArmstrong

internal


----------



## loonlover

external


----------



## Going Incognito

eternal


----------



## KyleArmstrong

ethanol


----------



## loonlover

ethane


----------



## Going Incognito

earthen


----------



## loonlover

dearth


----------



## Going Incognito

threads


----------



## KyleArmstrong

threader


----------



## loonlover

reader


----------



## KyleArmstrong

Roeder


----------



## AlanKemp

erode


----------



## loonlover

redo


----------



## Going Incognito

adore


----------



## loonlover

adorn


----------



## Going Incognito

around


----------



## archaeoroutes

round


----------



## Going Incognito

ground


----------



## AlanKemp

under


----------



## loonlover

plunder


----------



## KyleArmstrong

puddle


----------



## Going Incognito

cuddle


----------



## KyleArmstrong

muddle


----------



## Going Incognito

moulded


----------



## loonlover

molder


----------



## Going Incognito

moldier


----------



## loonlover

soldier


----------



## AlanKemp

shoulder


----------



## Going Incognito

shrouded


----------



## loonlover

shudder


----------



## AlanKemp

hurdle


----------



## Going Incognito

lurched


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

perched


----------



## AlanKemp

parched


----------



## loonlover

arched


----------



## KyleArmstrong

arches


----------



## Going Incognito

archers


----------



## loonlover

catchers


----------



## Going Incognito

scratched


----------



## loonlover

scorched


----------



## Going Incognito

crotches


----------



## loonlover

crutches


----------



## Going Incognito

butchers


----------



## loonlover

cherubs


----------



## AlanKemp

breach


----------



## loonlover

breech


----------



## Going Incognito

cheery


----------



## loonlover

cherry


----------



## AlanKemp

harry


----------



## A.G. Richards

marry


----------



## Going Incognito

martyr


----------



## loonlover

tyrant


----------



## Going Incognito

truant


----------



## loonlover

natter


----------



## Going Incognito

pattern


----------



## loonlover

matter


----------



## Going Incognito

master


----------



## loonlover

mister


----------



## ChessDesalls

lister


----------



## loonlover

blister


----------



## Going Incognito

bristled


----------



## loonlover

gristle


----------



## Going Incognito

glitters


----------



## loonlover

litters


----------



## Going Incognito

lifters


----------



## loonlover

filters


----------



## rchapman1

fitters


----------



## loonlover

sitters


----------



## Going Incognito

twisters


----------



## loonlover

twitters


----------



## Going Incognito

atwitter


----------



## loonlover

waiter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

waited


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

wanted


----------



## loonlover

wasted


----------



## Going Incognito

waisted


----------



## loonlover

wastrel


----------



## Going Incognito

wartless


----------



## loonlover

startles


----------



## Going Incognito

starlets


----------



## rchapman1

tartlets


----------



## loonlover

tattles


----------



## Going Incognito

attest


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

fattest


----------



## Going Incognito

flattest


----------



## loonlover

flatter


----------



## Going Incognito

flattery


----------



## loonlover

lottery


----------



## Going Incognito

blotter


----------



## loonlover

bloater


----------



## Going Incognito

bloated


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

blasted


----------



## Going Incognito

baldest


----------



## loonlover

baddest


----------



## Going Incognito

bedstead


----------



## loonlover

deadest


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dearest


----------



## Going Incognito

teased


----------



## loonlover

teaser


----------



## Going Incognito

seated


----------



## loonlover

sated


----------



## Going Incognito

tasted


----------



## loonlover

states


----------



## Going Incognito

estates


----------



## loonlover

testate


----------



## Going Incognito

attested


----------



## passerby

arrested


----------



## loonlover

starred


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

basted


----------



## Going Incognito

stabbed


----------



## loonlover

tabled


----------



## Going Incognito

stabled


----------



## loonlover

stalled


----------



## AlanKemp

tallied


----------



## loonlover

sallied


----------



## passerby

sullied


----------



## Going Incognito

bullied


----------



## loonlover

belied


----------



## writerbee

believed


----------



## loonlover

bedevil


----------



## Going Incognito

edible


----------



## loonlover

legible


----------



## archaeoroutes

giblet


----------



## passerby

goblet


----------



## loonlover

gobble


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

globe


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

boggle


----------



## loonlover

toggle


----------



## archaeoroutes

goggle


----------



## loonlover

gouge


----------



## Dana L.

rouge


----------



## Going Incognito

brouge


----------



## loonlover

bough


----------



## Going Incognito

bought


----------



## loonlover

brought


----------



## Going Incognito

drought


----------



## loonlover

dough


----------



## passerby

tough


----------



## loonlover

though


----------



## A.G. Richards

trough


----------



## loonlover

grout


----------



## passerby

ground


----------



## loonlover

grunge


----------



## Going Incognito

plunge


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Lung


----------



## loonlover

slung


----------



## Going Incognito

sludge


----------



## loonlover

slugger


----------



## passerby

gurgle


----------



## loonlover

gargle


----------



## Going Incognito

lagger


----------



## loonlover

gaggle


----------



## Going Incognito

luggage


----------



## passerby

gauge


----------



## loonlover

gauged


----------



## KyleArmstrong

gauze


----------



## Going Incognito

glazed


----------



## loonlover

lazed


----------



## passerby

laced


----------



## A.G. Richards

baled


----------



## loonlover

dabble


----------



## Going Incognito

blabbed


----------



## loonlover

babble


----------



## Going Incognito

bauble


----------



## loonlover

label


----------



## A.G. Richards

baled


----------



## loonlover

debate


----------



## Going Incognito

rebate


----------



## loonlover

breath


----------



## passerby

wreath


----------



## Going Incognito

weather


----------



## loonlover

whether


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

wetter


----------



## loonlover

letter


----------



## Going Incognito

settler


----------



## loonlover

seller


----------



## passerby

teller


----------



## loonlover

feller


----------



## Going Incognito

feeler


----------



## loonlover

freely


----------



## Going Incognito

fleecy


----------



## loonlover

fleece


----------



## Going Incognito

fleeced


----------



## loonlover

flecked


----------



## Going Incognito

freckled


----------



## loonlover

fracked


----------



## Going Incognito

freaked


----------



## loonlover

flaked


----------



## Going Incognito

flanked


----------



## passerby

ankled


----------



## loonlover

rankled


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ranked


----------



## loonlover

tanked


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

thanked


----------



## Going Incognito

shanked


----------



## rchapman1

spanked


----------



## passerby

sparked


----------



## loonlover

sparkle


----------



## Going Incognito

sparkler


----------



## passerby

speaker


----------



## loonlover

keepers


----------



## Going Incognito

jeepers


----------



## loonlover

creepers  (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Going Incognito

Lol creepier


----------



## loonlover

pricier


----------



## passerby

riper


----------



## loonlover

ripen


----------



## Going Incognito

repin


----------



## loonlover

prime


----------



## Going Incognito

primed


----------



## loonlover

primped


----------



## Going Incognito

pimped


----------



## passerby

piped


----------



## loonlover

piper


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

wiper


----------



## loonlover

viper


----------



## Going Incognito

perv


----------



## loonlover

rev


----------



## passerby

very


----------



## loonlover

every


----------



## Going Incognito

revery


----------



## dbonline

revary


----------



## A.G. Richards

arrive


----------



## passerby

ravine


----------



## loonlover

vinegar


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

gearing


----------



## loonlover

hearing


----------



## rchapman1

heating


----------



## loonlover

cheating


----------



## passerby

cheetah


----------



## loonlover

hatchet


----------



## passerby

hatchery


----------



## loonlover

thatcher


----------



## Going Incognito

chatter


----------



## loonlover

charter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

character


----------



## passerby

reacted


----------



## loonlover

redacted


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

educated


----------



## Going Incognito

decanted


----------



## Dana L.

recanted


----------



## loonlover

cantered


----------



## passerby

centered


----------



## loonlover

central


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rental


----------



## loonlover

retail


----------



## passerby

trails


----------



## Going Incognito

retails


----------



## loonlover

trailer


----------



## passerby

lariat


----------



## Going Incognito

latina


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

inlet


----------



## loonlover

tile


----------



## archaeoroutes

tilt


----------



## LivingWell

title


----------



## passerby

little


----------



## loonlover

litter


----------



## LivingWell

letter


----------



## Going Incognito

settler


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

tester


----------



## passerby

starter


----------



## loonlover

tester


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

best


----------



## passerby

beast


----------



## loonlover

feast


----------



## LivingWell

fast


----------



## loonlover

last


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

least


----------



## loonlover

beast


----------



## archaeoroutes

best


----------



## loonlover

beset


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

reset


----------



## loonlover

tress


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dress


----------



## loonlover

dross


----------



## A.G. Richards

sword


----------



## loonlover

wards


----------



## A.G. Richards

swear


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

wear


----------



## loonlover

wares


----------



## passerby

beware


----------



## loonlover

warble


----------



## passerby

bleary


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

early


----------



## loonlover

dearly


----------



## passerby

barely


----------



## loonlover

labor


----------



## Dana L.

broad


----------



## passerby

bored


----------



## loonlover

adore


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

doer


----------



## loonlover

door


----------



## passerby

rodeo


----------



## loonlover

decor


----------



## A.G. Richards

cared


----------



## loonlover

creed


----------



## passerby

creek


----------



## loonlover

wreck


----------



## passerby

wrench


----------



## Dana L.

wretch


----------



## loonlover

stretch


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Brecht


----------



## loonlover

chart


----------



## passerby

ratchet


----------



## loonlover

hatchet


----------



## passerby

thatch


----------



## loonlover

catch


----------



## Van Argan

Match


----------



## loonlover

hatch


----------



## passerby

hitch


----------



## loonlover

itch


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

inch


----------



## loonlover

winch


----------



## passerby

pinch


----------



## loonlover

cinch


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

coin


----------



## loonlover

going


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

doing


----------



## loonlover

ding


----------



## passerby

king


----------



## loonlover

kin


----------



## Karen

sin


----------



## loonlover

bin


----------



## passerby

blink


----------



## loonlover

clink


----------



## passerby

drink


----------



## A.G. Richards

kinder


----------



## loonlover

kindle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

kindly


----------



## loonlover

spindly


----------



## passerby

linked


----------



## loonlover

lined


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

fined


----------



## loonlover

dined


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dinged


----------



## loonlover

singed


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

singer


----------



## loonlover

ingest


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

jesting


----------



## A.G. Richards

testing


----------



## loonlover

besting


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

belting


----------



## passerby

tingle


----------



## loonlover

jingle


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

jungle


----------



## loonlover

uncle


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

clean


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

ankle


----------



## loonlover

lanky


----------



## passerby

lane


----------



## loonlover

cane


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

sane


----------



## loonlover

sank


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

tanks


----------



## passerby

Thanks


----------



## loonlover

skate


----------



## LivingWell

stake


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

streak


----------



## Brigitta Moon

stream


----------



## loonlover

steam


----------



## passerby

means


----------



## loonlover

mane


----------



## Brigitta Moon

cane


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

ocean


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Clean


----------



## loonlover

clear


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

lancer


----------



## loonlover

rankle


----------



## passerby

wrangle


----------



## ddominikwickles

triangle


----------



## loonlover

rectangle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

reacting


----------



## A.G. Richards

reaching


----------



## loonlover

cheering


----------



## passerby

generic


----------



## loonlover

genre


----------



## archaeoroutes

gentle


----------



## loonlover

gently


----------



## passerby

gentry


----------



## loonlover

pantry


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

panty


----------



## loonlover

paint


----------



## passerby

faint


----------



## loonlover

taint


----------



## LivingWell

tail


----------



## loonlover

bail


----------



## passerby

snail


----------



## loonlover

slant


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Sultan


----------



## loonlover

insult


----------



## passerby

sunlight


----------



## loonlover

lightens


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

slighted


----------



## loonlover

sighted


----------



## passerby

heights


----------



## loonlover

sleight


----------



## passerby

shield


----------



## loonlover

wields


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

yields


----------



## loonlover

fields


----------



## archaeoroutes

field


----------



## loonlover

filled


----------



## archaeoroutes

defile


----------



## passerby

idler


----------



## loonlover

lurid


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lured


----------



## loonlover

cured


----------



## A.G. Richards

cursed


----------



## loonlover

reused


----------



## passerby

refuse


----------



## loonlover

recuse


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cures


----------



## passerby

cares


----------



## loonlover

dares


----------



## passerby

stared


----------



## loonlover

treads


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

threads


----------



## loonlover

breads


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

beads


----------



## loonlover

leads


----------



## A.G. Richards

salad


----------



## loonlover

Dallas


----------



## passerby

llama


----------



## loonlover

malady


----------



## passerby

badly


----------



## archaeoroutes

baldy


----------



## loonlover

blade


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bread


----------



## passerby

dread


----------



## loonlover

thread


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

hearty


----------



## loonlover

hearth


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

earth


----------



## passerby

death


----------



## loonlover

ahead


----------



## geoffthomas

heal


----------



## loonlover

bale


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

bake


----------



## SueSeabury

sake


----------



## loonlover

stake


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

snake


----------



## loonlover

naked


----------



## SueSeabury

named


----------



## loonlover

dean


----------



## passerby

clean


----------



## loonlover

clear


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

real


----------



## loonlover

lair


----------



## SueSeabury

hair


----------



## loonlover

hail


----------



## A.G. Richards

hill


----------



## loonlover

bill


----------



## passerby

chill


----------



## loonlover

chili


----------



## A.G. Richards

child


----------



## loonlover

ditch


----------



## NapCat (retired)

witch


----------



## loonlover

hitch


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

hatch


----------



## loonlover

thatch


----------



## LivingWell

that


----------



## loonlover

than


----------



## passerby

thane


----------



## loonlover

these


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

those


----------



## rchapman1

theme


----------



## loonlover

metro


----------



## A.G. Richards

motor


----------



## loonlover

groom


----------



## passerby

broom


----------



## loonlover

boron


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

born


----------



## passerby

torn


----------



## loonlover

corn


----------



## passerby

corner


----------



## loonlover

crone


----------



## passerby

crane


----------



## A.G. Richards

crone


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

drone


----------



## loonlover

throne


----------



## passerby

hornets


----------



## loonlover

strode


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

stride


----------



## passerby

bride


----------



## loonlover

cried


----------



## passerby

dried


----------



## loonlover

dread


----------



## archaeoroutes

dead


----------



## loonlover

lead


----------



## A.G. Richards

dial


----------



## loonlover

raid


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

said


----------



## loonlover

squid


----------



## A.G. Richards

squad


----------



## loonlover

quad


----------



## passerby

laud


----------



## loonlover

land


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sand


----------



## loonlover

dean


----------



## Going Incognito

deafen


----------



## loonlover

defend


----------



## Going Incognito

defunded


----------



## Going Incognito

prefunded


----------



## loonlover

profound


----------



## passerby

porous


----------



## Going Incognito

uproots


----------



## loonlover

proofs


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

spoofs


----------



## loonlover

sofas


----------



## passerby

sodas


----------



## loonlover

codas


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

codes


----------



## loonlover

disco


----------



## passerby

discord


----------



## loonlover

sordid


----------



## Going Incognito

sordidly


----------



## loonlover

morbidly


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

morbidity


----------



## loonlover

bromide


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bromine


----------



## loonlover

ermine


----------



## passerby

miners


----------



## loonlover

minters


----------



## Going Incognito

minister


----------



## loonlover

administer


----------



## archaeoroutes

admission


----------



## Going Incognito

omission


----------



## loonlover

ominous


----------



## Going Incognito

omnibus


----------



## jessicagross

omniplex


----------



## loonlover

example


----------



## Going Incognito

exemplar


----------



## loonlover

exemplary


----------



## Going Incognito

resample


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

maples


----------



## loonlover

simple


----------



## Going Incognito

pimple


----------



## passerby

impelled


----------



## Going Incognito

millipede


----------



## loonlover

implied


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dimple


----------



## loonlover

imperil


----------



## Going Incognito

prelim


----------



## loonlover

premise


----------



## passerby

premier


----------



## loonlover

empire


----------



## Going Incognito

premie


----------



## loonlover

preen


----------



## Going Incognito

reopen


----------



## loonlover

opened


----------



## Going Incognito

eloped


----------



## loonlover

lopped


----------



## AlanKemp

lapped


----------



## loonlover

apple


----------



## Going Incognito

appeal


----------



## loonlover

lapped


----------



## Going Incognito

paled


----------



## loonlover

plaid


----------



## AlanKemp

plait


----------



## loonlover

tulip


----------



## Going Incognito

uplift


----------



## loonlover

split


----------



## AlanKemp

plates


----------



## loonlover

splat


----------



## Going Incognito

staple


----------



## passerby

pastels


----------



## loonlover

postal


----------



## Going Incognito

portals


----------



## loonlover

sports


----------



## AlanKemp

tropes


----------



## loonlover

stripe


----------



## Going Incognito

sprite


----------



## loonlover

spider


----------



## Going Incognito

aspired


----------



## loonlover

astride


----------



## Going Incognito

asteroid


----------



## loonlover

disaster


----------



## LivingWell

resisted


----------



## loonlover

sisters


----------



## SallyPerkin

stories


----------



## loonlover

resist


----------



## A.G. Richards

stress


----------



## loonlover

tresses


----------



## Going Incognito

steers


----------



## loonlover

stares


----------



## Going Incognito

starves


----------



## loonlover

scarves


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

carves


----------



## loonlover

averse


----------



## Guest

verse


----------



## loonlover

verve


----------



## FullLiving

nerve


----------



## loonlover

fever


----------



## Guest

clever


----------



## loonlover

cleaver


----------



## A.G. Richards

cleaner


----------



## SallyPerkin

leaner


----------



## loonlover

meaner


----------



## passerby

meanie


----------



## Guest

beanie


----------



## loonlover

beaned


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

banned


----------



## loonlover

canned


----------



## rchapman1

manned


----------



## loonlover

manner


----------



## Colin Norton

banner


----------



## passerby

scanner


----------



## loonlover

scared


----------



## Guest

scored


----------



## loonlover

cored


----------



## A.G. Richards

cared


----------



## loonlover

dread


----------



## passerby

bread


----------



## loonlover

breed


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bred


----------



## loonlover

red


----------



## rchapman1

led


----------



## loonlover

deal


----------



## passerby

dealer


----------



## loonlover

elder


----------



## A.G. Richards

leader


----------



## loonlover

reader


----------



## Tony Richards

harder


----------



## passerby

dreary


----------



## michaelcsahd

dreamy


----------



## loonlover

ready


----------



## michaelcsahd

reads


----------



## loonlover

treads


----------



## michaelcsahd

breads


----------



## SallyPerkin

beads


----------



## loonlover

heads


----------



## michaelcsahd

heals


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

shoal


----------



## michaelcsahd

shoat


----------



## loonlover

coats


----------



## michaelcsahd

goats


----------



## loonlover

stage


----------



## passerby

stooge


----------



## loonlover

goose


----------



## michaelcsahd

loose


----------



## loonlover

posse


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

post


----------



## michaelcsahd

lost


----------



## Eric S. Kim

last


----------



## michaelcsahd

list


----------



## loonlover

still


----------



## michaelcsahd

spill


----------



## loonlover

split


----------



## michaelcsahd

sprit


----------



## loonlover

sprite


----------



## michaelcsahd

spite


----------



## loonlover

pity


----------



## michaelcsahd

city


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cite


----------



## passerby

cities


----------



## geoffthomas

sticker


----------



## A.G. Richards

striker


----------



## geoffthomas

streaker


----------



## loonlover

trekkers


----------



## Tony Richards

Trekkies


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tries


----------



## loonlover

fries


----------



## passerby

pisces


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

spices


----------



## loonlover

splices


----------



## passerby

eclipse


----------



## loonlover

ellipse


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

please


----------



## loonlover

lapses


----------



## HlthyAnita

laps


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

naps


----------



## FullLiving

maps


----------



## michaelcsahd

mats


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

rats


----------



## archaeoroutes

pimped


----------



## rchapman1

pumped


----------



## loonlover

jumped


----------



## archaeoroutes

Humped


----------



## loonlover

lumped


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

plume


----------



## archaeoroutes

flume


----------



## loonlover

flame


----------



## archaeoroutes

lame


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

game


----------



## loonlover

tame


----------



## A.G. Richards

metal


----------



## rchapman1

medal


----------



## loonlover

realm


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

real


----------



## loonlover

lead


----------



## A.G. Richards

addle


----------



## loonlover

paddle


----------



## rchapman1

saddle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

leaders


----------



## archaeoroutes

lenders


----------



## loonlover

slander


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sander


----------



## loonlover

pander


----------



## A.G. Richards

draped


----------



## loonlover

carped


----------



## pcollins1777

Exaggarativelessness


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

loonlover said:


> carped


raped


----------



## loonlover

pedal


----------



## rchapman1

petal


----------



## loonlover

leap


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

leaf


----------



## M.A.

lear


----------



## loonlover

fare


----------



## rchapman1

fate


----------



## loonlover

rate


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

date


----------



## michaelcsahd

dare


----------



## nikkidog

Mare


----------



## michaelcsahd

Hare


----------



## loonlover

have


----------



## michaelcsahd

Save


----------



## loonlover

base


----------



## A.G. Richards

bare


----------



## loonlover

brave


----------



## rchapman1

crave


----------



## loonlover

ravel


----------



## KyleArmstrong

leaf


----------



## loonlover

feel


----------



## rchapman1

feet


----------



## loonlover

fret


----------



## Betty Blast

ret


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rat


----------



## Betty Blast

rate


----------



## SallyPerkin

fate


----------



## Betty Blast

sate


----------



## loonlover

paste


----------



## rchapman1

pasta


----------



## loonlover

stamp


----------



## Betty Blast

stump


----------



## A.G. Richards

plums


----------



## loonlover

mumps


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

bumps


----------



## loonlover

spume


----------



## LivingWell

fumes


----------



## loonlover

fuses


----------



## Betty Blast

muses


----------



## rchapman1

mused


----------



## Betty Blast

amused


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

abused


----------



## loonlover

subbed


----------



## archaeoroutes

dubbed


----------



## loonlover

rubbed


----------



## rchapman1

robbed


----------



## loonlover

robed


----------



## rchapman1

roped


----------



## Betty Blast

hoped


----------



## rchapman1

loped


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

poked


----------



## loonlover

pokey


----------



## rchapman1

poker


----------



## loonlover

rope


----------



## rchapman1

mope


----------



## Betty Blast

moped


----------



## rchapman1

move


----------



## Betty Blast

rove


----------



## archaeoroutes

love


----------



## rchapman1

lore


----------



## CatherineM

rchapman1 said:


> lore


lope


----------



## Betty Blast

slope


----------



## rchapman1

scope


----------



## Betty Blast

score


----------



## rchapman1

scare


----------



## Betty Blast

stare


----------



## rchapman1

store


----------



## Betty Blast

tore


----------



## rchapman1

lore


----------



## Betty Blast

love


----------



## CatherineM

shovel


----------



## rchapman1

shave


----------



## InfinitiveEditing

Shake


----------



## CatherineM

snake


----------



## Betty Blast

snare


----------



## rchapman1

share


----------



## Betty Blast

shore


----------



## CatherineM

Betty Blast said:


> shore


score


----------



## rchapman1

scare


----------



## Betty Blast

scared


----------



## rchapman1

screed


----------



## CatherineM

cursed


----------



## VisitasKeat

pursed


----------



## Betty Blast

pursued


----------



## VisitasKeat

pursue


----------



## LDB

sully


----------



## VisitasKeat

gully


----------



## LDB

golly (Sgt. Carter, Sir)


----------



## VisitasKeat

molly


----------



## LDB

colly


----------



## VisitasKeat

dolly


----------



## LDB

folly


----------



## VisitasKeat

polly


----------



## LDB

polls


----------



## VisitasKeat

dolls


----------



## LDB

molls


----------



## rchapman1

rolls


----------



## LDB

tolls


----------



## VisitasKeat

nolls


----------



## LDB

nulls


----------



## Betty Blast

gulls


----------



## LDB

pulls


----------



## VisitasKeat

pills


----------



## LDB

palls


----------



## archaeoroutes

spall


----------



## LDB

stall


----------



## Betty Blast

still


----------



## LDB

spill


----------



## Betty Blast

spilt


----------



## LDB

splat


----------



## Betty Blast

slat


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

flat


----------



## LDB

flap


----------



## Tip10

Slap


----------



## LDB

slip


----------



## Betty Blast

blip


----------



## LDB

flip


----------



## rchapman1

clip


----------



## LDB

clap


----------



## Betty Blast

claw


----------



## LDB

slaw (must be lunch time)


----------



## CatherineM

slow


----------



## LDB

plow


----------



## rchapman1

plot


----------



## LDB

slot


----------



## Betty Blast

clot


----------



## LDB

blot


----------



## rchapman1

blow


----------



## LDB

glow


----------



## Betty Blast

grow


----------



## LDB

prow


----------



## rchapman1

brow


----------



## LDB

brew


----------



## rchapman1

bred


----------



## LDB

cred


----------



## rchapman1

crew


----------



## LDB

drew


----------



## Betty Blast

dew


----------



## LDB

draw


----------



## rchapman1

dram


----------



## LDB

cram


----------



## Betty Blast

cramp


----------



## telracs

tramp


----------



## LDB

It helps to read the directions. I've been going on the erroneous belief it has to be the previous word with 1 letter changed. Makes it more of a challenge than change/add/subtract up to 2 letters.

stamps


----------



## telracs

stomps


----------



## LDB

stumps


----------



## rchapman1

slumps


----------



## LDB

slurps


----------



## rchapman1

slurs


----------



## LDB

slums


----------



## Betty Blast

plums


----------



## LDB

plump


----------



## M.Omer

Plumb


----------



## LDB

plume


----------



## Betty Blast

flume


----------



## LDB

flame


----------



## Betty Blast

frame


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

farm


----------



## LDB

form


----------



## Betty Blast

worm


----------



## LDB

work


----------



## M.A.

Wore



LDB said:


> work


----------



## LDB

bore


----------



## rchapman1

lore


----------



## LDB

lone


----------



## rchapman1

bone


----------



## LDB

hone


----------



## A.G. Richards

hope


----------



## LDB

hops


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tops


----------



## LDB

Mops


----------



## rchapman1

lops


----------



## LDB

lips


----------



## rchapman1

sips


----------



## M.Omer

tips


----------



## LDB

taps


----------



## rchapman1

laps


----------



## LDB

lapse


----------



## H7Py49

shape


----------



## rchapman1

shame


----------



## LDB

share


----------



## H7Py49

phase


----------



## LDB

chase


----------



## rchapman1

chasm


----------



## LDB

charm


----------



## rchapman1

chars


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cars


----------



## LDB

bars


----------



## rchapman1

barn


----------



## LDB

born


----------



## telracs

burn


----------



## LDB

turn


----------



## telracs

tarn


----------



## LDB

torn


----------



## telracs

morn


----------



## LDB

more


----------



## travelinged

lore


----------



## telracs

lure


----------



## LDB

lurk


----------



## travelinged

luck


----------



## LDB

lock


----------



## telracs

dock


----------



## LDB

duck


----------



## travelinged

duct


----------



## LDB

duce


----------



## rchapman1

dune


----------



## telracs

lune


----------



## LDB

lone


----------



## telracs

hone


----------



## LDB

hope


----------



## telracs

hops


----------



## LDB

lops


----------



## telracs

laps


----------



## LDB

lips


----------



## rchapman1

sips


----------



## LDB

tips


----------



## rchapman1

rips


----------



## LDB

ripe


----------



## telracs

rile


----------



## LDB

file


----------



## rchapman1

mile


----------



## LDB

pile


----------



## telracs

pill


----------



## LDB

till


----------



## LDB

toll


----------



## telracs

you do realize that you answered yourself?

tell


----------



## LDB

Yeah, but I waited 2 weeks. 

fell


----------



## telracs

full


----------



## LDB

bull


----------



## rchapman1

cull


----------



## LDB

cell


----------



## rchapman1

fell


----------



## LDB

fill


----------



## rchapman1

till


----------



## LDB

tell


----------



## rchapman1

yell


----------



## LDB

well


----------



## rchapman1

fell


----------



## LDB

fill


----------



## rchapman1

bill


----------



## LDB

ball


----------



## rchapman1

mall


----------



## LDB

call


----------



## rchapman1

tall


----------



## LDB

tell


----------



## rchapman1

till


----------



## LDB

will


----------



## rchapman1

bill


----------



## LDB

ball


----------



## rchapman1

mall


----------



## LDB

mill


----------



## rchapman1

till


----------



## LDB

tall


----------



## geoffthomas

talon


----------



## LDB

along


----------



## rchapman1

alone


----------



## LDB

atone


----------



## rchapman1

stone


----------



## LDB

store


----------



## rchapman1

stare


----------



## LDB

spare


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

scare


----------



## LDB

score


----------



## rchapman1

scope


----------



## LDB

slope


----------



## drsukhrajdhillon

elope


----------



## rchapman1

peels


----------



## LDB

heels


----------



## Stephen O Connell

heals

[How did elope go to peels?! 🙃]


----------



## LDB

heads 

elope.. el_pe.. peel.. add the s

we've always kept same letter positions changing just one but technically I guess rearranging works since it doesn't change the letters just their positions


----------



## rchapman1

heats


----------



## LDB

beats


----------



## rchapman1

belts


----------



## LDB

bells


----------



## offroader

smell


----------



## LDB

small


----------



## offroader

lambs


----------



## LDB

limbs


----------



## offroader

slime


----------



## LDB

slice (of buttermilk pie from Mark's Feed Store BBQ in Louisville, KY., one of the best pies ever)


----------



## offroader

slide


----------



## LDB

glide


----------



## offroader

elide


----------



## rchapman1

ideal


----------



## offroader

dealt


----------



## LDB

table


----------



## offroader

cable


----------



## LDB

fable


----------



## offroader

fleas


----------



## LDB

fears


----------



## offroader

feats


----------



## LDB

heats


----------



## offroader

steam


----------



## LDB

steak


----------



## offroader

feast


----------



## LDB

beast


----------



## offroader

heats


----------



## rchapman1

stash


----------



## LDB

smash


----------



## offroader

hamsa


----------



## LDB

shams


----------



## offroader

shame


----------



## LDB

shake


----------



## offroader

saker


----------



## LDB

baker


----------



## rchapman1

maker


----------



## LDB

faker


----------



## offroader

fares


----------



## LDB

fires


----------



## offroader

hires


----------



## LDB

hired


----------



## offroader

herds


----------



## LDB

nerds


----------



## offroader

tends


----------



## LDB

sends


----------



## offroader

dents


----------



## LDB

cents


----------



## offroader

rents


----------



## LDB

rants


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ants


----------



## LDB

stand


----------



## offroader

bands


----------



## LDB

hands


----------



## offroader

shade


----------



## LDB

spade


----------



## offroader

speed


----------



## LDB

steed


----------



## offroader

steer


----------



## LDB

sheer


----------



## offroader

sheet


----------



## LDB

sleet


----------



## offroader

sleep


----------



## LDB

sheep


----------



## offroader

these


----------



## LDB

those


----------



## offroader

heist


----------



## LDB

hoist


----------



## offroader

stoic


----------



## LDB

stock


----------



## offroader

costa


----------



## LDB

stack


----------



## offroader

facts


----------



## LDB

pacts


----------



## offroader

packs


----------



## LDB

sacks


----------



## offroader

tasks


----------



## LDB

tusks


----------



## offroader

suits


----------



## LDB

snits


----------



## offroader

Tunis


----------



## LDB

tunic


----------



## offroader

units


----------



## LDB

unlit


----------



## offroader

unite


----------



## LDB

untie


----------



## offroader

tunes (change one letter)


----------



## LDB

tuned


----------



## offroader

under


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

funder


----------



## LDB

drone


----------



## offroader

noted


----------



## LDB

doted


----------



## offroader

dotes


----------



## LDB

sated


----------



## offroader

deist


----------



## LDB

heist


----------



## offroader

shirt


----------



## LDB

skirt


----------



## Midnight Rain

first


----------



## LDB

frost


----------



## loonlover

strop


----------



## LDB

strip (New York, medium please)


----------



## loonlover

ports


----------



## Midnight Rain

trope


----------



## LDB

tripe (I'll stick with the New York strip, thanks)


----------



## loonlover

ripen


----------



## offroader

pines


----------



## LDB

spike


----------



## Midnight Rain

likes


----------



## LDB

lakes


----------



## Sam Kates

scale


----------



## LDB

clear


----------



## loonlover

learn


----------



## LDB

snarl


----------



## Midnight Rain

larks


----------



## LDB

lurks


----------



## Sam Kates

skull


----------



## loonlover

hulls


----------



## Midnight Rain

slush


----------



## LDB

blush


----------



## offroader

bulls


----------



## Sam Kates

bulbs


----------



## LDB

burbs


----------



## loonlover

curbs


----------



## Midnight Rain

brush


----------



## LDB

crush (although I wanted to go with shrub also even though it only changes letter order)


----------



## Midnight Rain

usher


----------



## loonlover

sheer


----------



## LDB

steer


----------



## Midnight Rain

reeds


----------



## loonlover

reedy


----------



## LDB

needy


----------



## Midnight Rain

teeny


----------



## loonlover

entry


----------



## Midnight Rain

rents


----------



## offroader

dents


----------



## Midnight Rain

trend


----------



## loonlover

tread


----------



## LDB

bread


----------



## offroader

bears


----------



## Midnight Rain

spear


----------



## offroader

rates


----------



## Sam Kates

steak


----------



## offroader

tweak


----------



## LDB

taken


----------



## offroader

token


----------



## Midnight Rain

often


----------



## offroader

fonts


----------



## LDB

forts


----------



## loonlover

front


----------



## offroader

forte


----------



## LDB

force


----------



## Midnight Rain

fetor


----------



## LDB

refit


----------



## loonlover

filer


----------



## LDB

fiber


----------



## Midnight Rain

rifle


----------



## LDB

liver


----------



## Midnight Rain

revel


----------



## offroader

rebel


----------



## Midnight Rain

blare


----------



## Sam Kates

blase (needs an accent above the e)


----------



## loonlover

blame


----------



## offroader

maybe


----------



## LDB

balmy


----------



## Sam Kates

barmy


----------



## Midnight Rain

amber


----------



## LDB

umber


----------



## offroader

under


----------



## LDB

bzzt, 2 letters, but working from that

drone


----------



## offroader

adore


----------



## LDB

adorn


----------



## Sam Kates

groan


----------



## Midnight Rain

gnarl


----------



## LDB

range


----------



## offroader

nears


----------



## LDB

bears


----------



## offroader

hears


----------



## LDB

heart


----------



## offroader

share


----------



## Midnight Rain

leash


----------



## offroader

least


----------



## LDB

yeast


----------



## offroader

feast


----------



## LDB

stage


----------



## offroader

gnats


----------



## LDB

sting


----------



## loonlover

sings


----------



## LDB

songs


----------



## Sam Kates

gongs


----------



## offroader

longs


----------



## LDB

gangs


----------



## offroader

fangs


----------



## Midnight Rain

snarf


----------



## LDB

snare


----------



## offroader

raise


----------



## loonlover

risen


----------



## rchapman1

miser


----------



## LDB

resin


----------



## offroader

hires


----------



## LDB

tires (losing energy or holding up your vehicle, whichever you prefer)


----------



## Midnight Rain

spire


----------



## LDB

spore


----------



## offroader

sport


----------



## Sam Kates

trope


----------



## LDB

tripe


----------



## rchapman1

ripen


----------



## LDB

riven


----------



## offroader

vines


----------



## LDB

mines (hopefully brimming with gold or diamonds)


----------



## Sam Kates

mince


----------



## LDB

wince


----------



## Sam Kates

twine


----------



## LDB

twice


----------



## Midnight Rain

witch


----------



## LDB

hitch


----------



## Sam Kates

aitch


----------



## LDB

chart


----------



## offroader

carts


----------



## LDB

darts


----------



## Midnight Rain

staid


----------



## LDB

stand


----------



## offroader

stead


----------



## LDB

dated


----------



## Sam Kates

adder


----------



## LDB

alder


----------



## rchapman1

elder


----------



## LDB

reels (fishing or movie? I'm going for fishing, the one open where the line goes back and forth side to side, fun to watch as it zings out when cast)


----------



## Midnight Rain

sleet


----------



## Sam Kates

elect


----------



## offroader

steel


----------



## LDB

steep (a little late to use eject which I wish we'd do to about 95% of those elect)


----------



## Sam Kates

paste


----------



## LDB

waste (where I'd like to send a bit of my waist)


----------



## Midnight Rain

sweet


----------



## LDB

sweep


----------



## Sam Kates

sheep


----------



## Midnight Rain

these


----------



## LDB

those


----------



## Midnight Rain

sloth


----------



## LDB

holes


----------



## Sam Kates

hello


----------



## offroader

helio


----------



## Sam Kates

helix


----------



## Midnight Rain

exile


----------



## LDB

elide


----------



## Midnight Rain

slide


----------



## LDB

glide


----------



## Sam Kates

ledge


----------

